# Who's ovulating Today?



## clearbluesky

I Am! :happydance: :sex::sex::sex::sex:

I promised myself this wouldn't be another cycle where I go crazy but I can't help it. This is who I am and this is what I do. I go crazy in my tww. Who's with me?


----------



## rose.

I think I am! Got a :) on my CB digital yesterday morning but this morning it was blank. AF is due on 25th, when is yours due?


----------



## clearbluesky

Hi Rose mine is due the 23-24. Let's hope that af stays away!


----------



## rose.

Yeah, lets hope we are lucky this month :) How long have you been TTC?


----------



## clearbluesky

This is month 8 of TTC number 1.


----------



## rose.

Good luck! March is supposed to be a lucky month :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Really? Ha I hope so that's when I got a bfp last year actually but ended up bad. 

Do you find it hard to keep sane so far? No matter how har I try the tww just get's me.


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear about your bad bfp. Hopefully you will have better luck this year :) 

Last month I did, I completely obssessed over all my 'symptoms' and became convinced I was pg - was so disappointed when af came :( This month I'm trying to stay sane ha, but not sure how long that will last - ask me again in a couple of days!


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

Can i join u guys? i'm due to test on 22nd march. x


----------



## rose.

Hi Honeybee, how long have you been TTC? :)


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

this will be our third month trying to conceive #1, how about you?

x


----------



## rose.

HoneyBeeBee said:


> this will be our third month trying to conceive #1, how about you?
> 
> x

Same as us, third month! Hopefully it will be third time lucky for both of us then


----------



## clearbluesky

rose. said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad bfp. Hopefully you will have better luck this year :)
> 
> Last month I did, I completely obssessed over all my 'symptoms' and became convinced I was pg - was so disappointed when af came :( This month I'm trying to stay sane ha, but not sure how long that will last - ask me again in a couple of days!

Thanks I hope this is the lucky month for us all. 

I'm not sure if you temp but that's one thing that drove me crazy lol so I stopped that. I find coming here for a chat helps a lot.

So let's stick together,symptom spot anf test until we get those two lines :flower:


----------



## clearbluesky

Hi honeybeebee and welcome aboard!


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

Deal. I bought a thermometer and everything but then just got really confused and it's stayed in my drawer ever since (apart from once making it's debut in assisting me to apply some fake lashes for an evening out- not what it's supposed to be used for I'm sure).
Feels so much better being able to go thru 2ww with another couple of girlies! When r u guys due to test?

x


----------



## rose.

clearbluesky said:


> Thanks I hope this is the lucky month for us all.
> 
> I'm not sure if you temp but that's one thing that drove me crazy lol so I stopped that. I find coming here for a chat helps a lot.
> 
> So let's stick together,symptom spot anf test until we get those two lines :flower:

No I don't temp! Mainly because I don't have a thermometer - was thinking of trying it next month if we are not luck this month though. 

Sounds like a plan :) Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!! :thumbup:

Af is due on 25th, so going to wait to test until 26th :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Here is what we did this month. We used softcups, only bd'ed 2 days before ov and this morning. Maybe give it another go today. 

What did you ladies do?


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

That's will-power, I'm not very good at waiting! I'm due on 21st so I'll try and wait til 22nd (eeek!)

x


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

i used opk's this month and we bd'd (i think) one day before, on day of ovulation and one day after (if i got the OV timing right???). how bout u rose? x


----------



## rose.

clearbluesky said:


> Here is what we did this month. We used softcups, only bd'ed 2 days before ov and this morning. Maybe give it another go today.
> 
> What did you ladies do?

I've been using Clear blue digital opks, bd'd every 2 days until my smiley on the opks and then bd'd 2 days in a row. Planning to give it another try tomorrow just for good measure! 

Is it your first month of using softcups? I've read on a few threads that people have used them and recommend them - they're another thing that I am thinking of for next month if I need them


----------



## clearbluesky

HoneyBeeBee said:


> Deal. I bought a thermometer and everything but then just got really confused and it's stayed in my drawer ever since (apart from once making it's debut in assisting me to apply some fake lashes for an evening out- not what it's supposed to be used for I'm sure).
> Feels so much better being able to go thru 2ww with another couple of girlies! When r u guys due to test?
> 
> x

Lol fake lashes maybe my thermometer can come in handy again. 

Last month was the only month I managed not to test at all then af showed. This month I will try to stick it out until The 23 if no af but will see how I feel anf how symptoms are.


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

[/QUOTE]Is it your first month of using softcups? I've read on a few threads that people have used them and recommend them - they're another thing that I am thinking of for next month if I need them[/QUOTE]

What's a softcup?


----------



## rose.

From what I've picked up from other threads, they are soft rubber cups that you put inside you after bd'ing to keep the swimmers near to your cervix


----------



## clearbluesky

I used the softcup once last month but not sure I got it right since it all seemed to leak out (sorry tmi). Now I know how to insert it properly and so far I love it since I don't feel obligated to lay there forever after bd.


----------



## rose.

Oh right! Are they easy to use once you've got the hang of it?


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

ok right, i just realised i was sitting here waiting for you both to reply so i could find out what a softcup was, then i thought....waaaaaaaaaaaaait a second....i'm on a computer gosh darn it....google at my fingertips and i'm just sitting here waiting, lol (i'm obviously tired).

thanks for filling me in though 

x


----------



## rose.

Ha yeah, the power of google! I'm off to bed now, but speak to you both tomorrow :)


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

rose. said:


> Ha yeah, the power of google! I'm off to bed now, but speak to you both tomorrow :)

same. night night.

x


----------



## clearbluesky

Yes real easy! It was scary to take out the first time but got the hang of it now. I even used them during af and it was amazing. Hopefully you won't need to use it though ;)


----------



## clearbluesky

Nighty night lafdies!


----------



## rose.

clearbluesky said:


> Yes real easy! It was scary to take out the first time but got the hang of it now. I even used them during af and it was amazing. Hopefully you won't need to use it though ;)

Cool! Definitely something I will consider for next month if I need it.. hopefully not though like you say!


----------



## gs20

Can I join if i O tomorrow?? AF is due the 26th. I'm with you , the TWW was horrible last month (our first month) and I'm going to try really hard to keep from going crazy!


----------



## j1405

hi, i'm supposed to ovulate today but i'm not sure i am.. did not get a very dark opk yesterday or the day before??

bding since friday and will till monday. hoping we catch the egg even though opks arent' as dark as they should be!


----------



## rose.

Hi gs20 and j1405 :) Hopefully we can all keep each other company to stop us going crazy!! 

If you bd a few times over this weekend and then try every 3 days until a few days before af is due, you should catch it! I'm going to carry on every few days until af just in case


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

hi gs20 and j1405! welcome aboard the tww train! :thumbup:

so ladies, i heard u normally ovulate between 6-48 hours after you get positive opk, is that correct? i got positive opk on 7th march and i BD'd that night, the next night and the one after that, is that right? wondering if we try again tonight is that too late considering it's 4 days after +opk? :shrug:

x


----------



## j1405

HoneyBeeBee said:


> hi gs20 and j1405! welcome aboard the tww train! :thumbup:
> 
> so ladies, i heard u normally ovulate between 6-48 hours after you get positive opk, is that correct? i got positive opk on 7th march and i BD'd that night, the next night and the one after that, is that right? wondering if we try again tonight is that too late considering it's 4 days after +opk? :shrug:
> 
> x

Yes ur right! 6 to 36 hours! And i'm sure you got it! You certainly bd'd the right times! You can one more if you want but i think ur good. Check out the sperm meet egg plan on google. ;)


----------



## j1405

rose. said:


> Hi gs20 and j1405 :) Hopefully we can all keep each other company to stop us going crazy!!
> 
> If you bd a few times over this weekend and then try every 3 days until a few days before af is due, you should catch it! I'm going to carry on every few days until af just in case

Good idea! We bd'd friday, saturday and will tonight.. Maybe monday too! Its bad when you dont get a clear positive opk.. And i ran out of tests so cant even test today! Oh well sure if we keep bd'ing we'll catch it.. 

Will keep bding every other day after monday and we are using preseed so hoping it will help the sperm stay alive a bit longer!


----------



## clearbluesky

Hello everyone! Today is 1dpo and I'm keeping positive. 
:yipee::yipee:

J1405 have you been holding your peepee long enough? I had that issue before and my opk's never got dark enough.

:dust: baby dust to all of us.


----------



## j1405

clearbluesky said:


> Hello everyone! Today is 1dpo and I'm keeping positive.
> :yipee::yipee:
> 
> J1405 have you been holding your peepee long enough? I had that issue before and my opk's never got dark enough.
> 
> :dust: baby dust to all of us.

Maybe my pee pee was not strong enough but i dont know. See last month i tested with first morning urine and got a definate pos opk on the 3rd day i tested. Did the same this month but nothing.. Tested on saturday the evening again and also a line but slightly lighter than the control line.. Maybe then my pp was not concentrated enough.. So dont know what to make of this month.. Maybe i got the surge during the night?


----------



## clearbluesky

j1405 said:


> clearbluesky said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! Today is 1dpo and I'm keeping positive.
> :yipee::yipee:
> 
> J1405 have you been holding your peepee long enough? I had that issue before and my opk's never got dark enough.
> 
> :dust: baby dust to all of us.
> 
> Maybe my pee pee was not strong enough but i dont know. See last month i tested with first morning urine and got a definate pos opk on the 3rd day i tested. Did the same this month but nothing.. Tested on saturday the evening again and also a line but slightly lighter than the control line.. Maybe thHen my pp was not concentrated enough.. So dont know what to make of this month.. Maybe i got the surge during the night?Click to expand...

I think that's very possible! Not sure what opk's you use but the ones I used always indicate not to test with first morning urine (for opk's buy hpt's are different)


----------



## j1405

Yes i only realised this month! My opk's did not indicate when to test.. Oh well, will bd anyyways and see what happens! 

I must say that my lower abdomen is sensitive and that usually happens when i o.. I usually get cramping too but no cramping yet. If my nips are sore tomorrow morning, i def ovulated ;) my nips kill me after ovulation always!


----------



## clearbluesky

Well that's really good and I'm sure you have :sex: enough :) and hopefully those nips will get sore soon :lol:

I didn't have any opk's left this cycle but after ttc for so long I know exctly when I ovulate. My ov pains are horrible for 3-4 days :(


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

yeah i saw that too (that ur not supposed to use first morning urine), i got a bit pee-happy with mine this month and was using like 3 a day!!! oops.
but at least i knew when i got a +opk! i got my opk's (bout 10 for £2.50) from an ebay seller, made sure i stocked up this month coz i ran out last month too JUST as i was starting to get a + line but it wasn't very dark so i got all confused and panicky coz i had no more to test with :wacko:

x


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

oh wow, just worked out how to make one of those ticker things! whoop! so what date are you guys gonna test or are you just gonna wait and see if AF arrives?


----------



## j1405

clearbluesky said:


> Well that's really good and I'm sure you have :sex: enough :) and hopefully those nips will get sore soon :lol:
> 
> I didn't have any opk's left this cycle but after ttc for so long I know exctly when I ovulate. My ov pains are horrible for 3-4 days :(

How long have you been trying? Have you used preseed?


----------



## j1405

HoneyBeeBee said:


> oh wow, just worked out how to make one of those ticker things! whoop! so what date are you guys gonna test or are you just gonna wait and see if AF arrives?

Think i will test the 23rd. If i can hold out that long!


----------



## 4.26.08

Hi Ladies :hi:

I would love to join in on your 2WW. I think I O'd yesterday but I really dont know for sure. I recently had a 2nd trimester loss in jan., so everything is kind of screwy. I too told myself that I would not drive myself crazy symptom spotting during this 2ww, but I know that its coming!!!! Good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

I just used preseed for the first time this month, guess we'll have to wait and see...

Have u used it before?

x


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

4.26.08 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> I would love to join in on your 2WW. I think I O'd yesterday but I really dont know for sure. I recently had a 2nd trimester loss in jan., so everything is kind of screwy. I too told myself that I would not drive myself crazy symptom spotting during this 2ww, but I know that its coming!!!! Good luck to all of you!!!

hiya 4.26.08 

sorry to hear about your loss, let's hope that this month will be a good one for all of us. 

x


----------



## j1405

HoneyBeeBee said:


> I just used preseed for the first time this month, guess we'll have to wait and see...
> 
> Have u used it before?
> 
> x

My first mont using preseed also! I have NO noticable ewcm.. So hopefully the preseed will help! There is allot of sucess stories so holding thumbs!


----------



## luna_19

Hello I'm ov today! Won't be testing until at least march 28 as my lp can be kind of long


----------



## 022411262

Hello everyone!

I ovulated yesterday and AF is due the 24th March! 

No matter how hard I try there is no way I won't start testing early :blush: so I am not even going to pretend I will wait until the 23rd/24th. 

I just can't help myself.

We have been trying for 4 cycles and tried concieve plus (like preseed I believe) for the 1st time this cycle.

It is so frustrating. I also got a bfp pretty much this time of year but 2 years ago. Unfortunately it ended in a missed miscarriage. It took us one month that time. Before we tried again, I must admit to being a little naive and thinking it would be quick this time too.

fingers crossed this is our month!

J 
xx


----------



## Samia22

i ovulated today ..havent been bedding this week
what if i bedding today with my hub? too late or still a chance?


----------



## MrsWhite

I'm supposed to ovulate today. Don't know when to test but I suppose I have to wait at least 10 days right? 

Samia22, I say go for it, there's still a chance. Your egg lives for a bit doesn't it, like 24 hours or something like that, and there's a chance the lil spermies can make it in time ;)


----------



## rose.

Hi everyone!

Sorry to hear about your losses 4.26.08 and 022411262. Wishing you lots of luck and :dust: for this month.

Samia22, I would BD as soon as you can, as there is still a chance - you might have ovulated later than you thought. Always worth a try :) 

When is your af due Mrs White? Pg tests are most accurate from the day af is due, but some can work up to 4 days early, check the packaging :) I always try to wait until af is due before I test though, as I find bfns much more upsetting than getting af.

Good luck everyone :D


----------



## 4.26.08

Samia22 said:


> i ovulated today ..havent been bedding this week
> what if i bedding today with my hub? too late or still a chance?

Go for it!! You could still catch the egg!



MrsWhite said:


> I'm supposed to ovulate today. Don't know when to test but I suppose I have to wait at least 10 days right?

My last pregnancy I tested at 9 dpo with a clear blue easy and FRER and got beautiful lines on both. However, I wouldn't reccommend testing that early bc I lived in fear for nearly a week before my AF day passed. I guess its up to you :) I just "felt" pregnant" and just caved! LOL!

AFM.......feeling "twinges" in my uterus today and upset stomach...warning TMI with diarrhea. I wish I knew when and if I really o'd!! I feel like my body is all over the place :growlmad: 

But anyways...... Good luck everyone!! :thumbup:


----------



## clearbluesky

j1405 said:


> clearbluesky said:
> 
> 
> Well that's really good and I'm sure you have :sex: enough :) and hopefully those nips will get sore soon :lol:
> 
> I didn't have any opk's left this cycle but after ttc for so long I know exctly when I ovulate. My ov pains are horrible for 3-4 days :(
> 
> How long have you been trying? Have you used preseed?Click to expand...

This is month 8 and we have been using preseed for a few months too :(


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

Clearbluesky: are we on 4dpo today? x


----------



## clearbluesky

I am around 2dpo today but for some reason I'm still having ov pains :shrug:
We are still :sex: to be sure lol

What about you?


----------



## j1405

clearbluesky - maybe you should go see a doc if nothing has worked for you guys..? it has been quite a while... i've also been trying for long.. close to a year now but i had a lap to remove a large cycst in november last year so i've ttc for 4 months after lap. this is my first month using preseed as i think my actual problem is no ewcm. oh on vitamins as well in case his spermies are too little.. hoping the preseed is the key to getting pregnant for me.


----------



## clearbluesky

I wanted to say sorry to the ladies with losses :hugs: I wen through the same thing last year and it's not easy.


----------



## Samia22

thanks girls, much appreciated!! had a great night last night lol and for just in case tonight again!
cause i still feel something on my left side ..so you never know and finger crossed :D 
im due 25th oh march ! btw iv took Agnus castus today and i see i ovulated really early! Wow it really worked !! but we will see :D


----------



## clearbluesky

j1405 said:


> clearbluesky - maybe you should go see a doc if nothing has worked for you guys..? it has been quite a while... i've also been trying for long.. close to a year now but i had a lap to remove a large cycst in november last year so i've ttc for 4 months after lap. this is my first month using preseed as i think my actual problem is no ewcm. oh on vitamins as well in case his spermies are too little.. hoping the preseed is the key to getting pregnant for me.

I did but the dr says that I have gotten peegnant before and that we should keep trying for longer :cry:

I've heard great things about preseed so hopefully it's all you need to catch that egg.


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

Preseed is very cool! I nearly left it in the bathroom the other day! (it would've been awful because we live with my husband's parent and his 24 year old brother at the moment...imagine THAT conversation..."urm we think we found something of yours in the bathroom?") *CRIIIIIIINGE*

x


----------



## clearbluesky

LOL awkward indeed


----------



## j1405

lol that would have been funny but not so funny at that moment!!

wel, i really do hope i get a positive this month! i will try get oh to bd tonight one last time as i'm almost certain i'm o'ing only today. then the dreaded tww awaits..


----------



## clearbluesky

I'm glad we have each other for this tww :hugs:


----------



## rose.

How is everyone today? Any symptoms or progress?

I think I'm 2-3 DPO today but no symptoms apart from feeling tired, that's normal for me sometimes though so I doubt its a sign of anything.

:)


----------



## clearbluesky

I don't have anything to report so far. Every month I get a million sumptoms so I'm sure they will pop soon.


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

rose. said:


> How is everyone today? Any symptoms or progress?
> 
> I think I'm 2-3 DPO today but no symptoms apart from feeling tired, that's normal for me sometimes though so I doubt its a sign of anything.
> 
> :)

I've only had like slight pinchy cramps last couple of days, nothing painful just a little bit uncomfortable. Isn't it funny, when ur ttc every little pain is worth enduring just in case it means something good! :haha: 

Also, when I was at church Sunday PM i went to the loo for a wee and when i wiped there were like two little spots of blood in with cm on tissue paper (sorry if tmi), i thought maybe IB but i think that may be too early (??), although i've never had that before (although in saying that, i usually don't obsess over my toilet paper either, ttc makes u do funny things! lol)

Im very tired but I think that might just be because Im not a morning person and I always struggle to leave the duvet!

glad we're in it together too! :hugs:

x


----------



## rose.

HoneyBeeBee said:


> I've only had like slight pinchy cramps last couple of days, nothing painful just a little bit uncomfortable. Isn't it funny, when ur ttc every little pain is worth enduring just in case it means something good! :haha:
> 
> Also, when I was at church Sunday PM i went to the loo for a wee and when i wiped there were like two little spots of blood in with cm on tissue paper (sorry if tmi), i thought maybe IB but i think that may be too early (??), although i've never had that before (although in saying that, i usually don't obsess over my toilet paper either, ttc makes u do funny things! lol)
> 
> Im very tired but I think that might just be because Im not a morning person and I always struggle to leave the duvet!
> 
> glad we're in it together too! :hugs:
> 
> x

Yeah! Normal aches or pains become symptoms ha. 

The spotting sounds good - maybe you didnt ovulate quite when you thought, so might not be too early. Anything unusual is a good sign. I know what you mean about obssessions over toilet paper, ttc definitely does cause funny behaviour!!

I'm so glad I joined this forum, it's great to know I'm not mad! Also lovely to have support, it's hard TTC when you're keeping it a secret, going through all the emotions! :flower:


----------



## 022411262

3dpo and no symptoms (as expected) to report! 

I keep worrying, what if I didn't actually ovulate and I still need to and I might miss it etc etc
Honestly I drive myself crazy (in my head of course) so people don't realise I am crazy !!!

The first symptom I had last time I was pregnant was sore bbs. Not normal before AF sore, but stupidly sore. So I'll be looking out for them.

xx


----------



## rose.

022411262 said:


> 3dpo and no symptoms (as expected) to report!
> 
> I keep worrying, what if I didn't actually ovulate and I still need to and I might miss it etc etc
> Honestly I drive myself crazy (in my head of course) so people don't realise I am crazy !!!
> 
> The first symptom I had last time I was pregnant was sore bbs. Not normal before AF sore, but stupidly sore. So I'll be looking out for them.
> 
> xx

I keep worrying about ovulation too! I've never been pregnant before so don't actually know for sure whether/when I ovulate.. I hope I do. I know I had a LH surge but don't know what happened after that. 

Good luck :)


----------



## edgybeautyx

I ovulated today! can't wait to start 1dpo tomorrow. i feel lucky this cycle *fingers crossed*


----------



## gs20

So I thought I was with you guys...but I've had no temp shift after my +OPK...It's been 2 days, any thoughts??

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## clearbluesky

gs20 said:


> So I thought I was with you guys...but I've had no temp shift after my +OPK...It's been 2 days, any thoughts??
> 
> Baby dust to you all!

Can I look at your chart?


----------



## clearbluesky

edgybeautyx said:


> I ovulated today! can't wait to start 1dpo tomorrow. i feel lucky this cycle *fingers crossed*

Welcome and good luck :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## gs20

Oh sorry I thought I linked it!


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## clearbluesky

gs20 said:


> Oh sorry I thought I linked it!
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Here is what I think and I may be wrong ;) You could be ovulating today. When I used to chart, my temp would either dip or stay low on ovulation day. It would make sens with your positive opk two days ago. You will get a better idea if your temp goes up tomorrow morning.


----------



## gs20

Thanks for looking! I am new to this since I only used OPKs last month, then realized you can get an LH surge w/o Ovulation, and I HAD to know if it corresponded - so I started temping. 

Even though I have a headache, I'll make my husband BD one more time for good measure (and then in 2 days since we're trying the SMEP method this month). THEN I'll be ready to TWW with you all! Pray for a temp rise in the AM!


----------



## clearbluesky

gs20 said:


> Thanks for looking! I am new to this since I only used OPKs last month, then realized you can get an LH surge w/o Ovulation, and I HAD to know if it corresponded - so I started temping.
> 
> Even though I have a headache, I'll make my husband BD one more time for good measure (and then in 2 days since we're trying the SMEP method this month). THEN I'll be ready to TWW with you all! Pray for a temp rise in the AM!

Oh the classic headache! LOL You are welcome dear and I hope your temp goes up in the morning as well keep us posted. :hugs:

I learned so much of my cycles when I charted it's a great way to know if you ovulated for sure. I just stopped because it was stressing me out too much. I might start again as I feel more relaxed these days.


----------



## clearbluesky

How's everyone doing? 4dpo here and not much so far. I wish I had something to obsess over :lol:


----------



## gs20

Still no shift in temps for me...ugh!


----------



## luna_19

i'm 3dpo and had some ewcm tonight, more than i generally ever get before o...weird


----------



## 4.26.08

Hello Ladies!!!

I haven't posted anything lately but I have stalked the thread via my iphone at work to keep up with you ladies. I am a nurse and I work 13 hour shifts. I just came off a 3 day stretch, so needless to say I am tired and SORE. 

FF says that I o'd on CD14 (march 9th) so that would make me 5dpo. DH and I managed to bd on Friday and Saturday only. Unfortunately, on Sunday, due to staying out the night before and the time change we just couldn't do it! Regretting that decision now. I feel like I have had all kinds of "symptoms" and its only the beginning of our 2ww!! I will list them as I am keeping a journal for myself to help me understand my body. This way I can figure out what is "normal" for my body after O so I dont drive myself crazy next time if this month does not end with a BFP :) 

1dpo- nothing really
2dpo- twinges in ovaries, diarrhea (tmi sorry), stabbing pains in ovaries
3dpo- forgetful at work, tripping over my own feet, hungry, GASSY, cramps on and off
4dpo- very hungry, bloated, af like cramping, sharp twinges in uterus, left breast "itchy" for a brief period
5dpo- sore throat when I woke up (only in am), very HUNGRY as soon as I awoke, bloated, full breasts, more twinges in uterus, and tingling breast for a little while.

I giggled at myself this morning in the shower. Its crazy how I pay attention to every ache or possible sign, hoping that something may be happening in my body. I too inspect my tp everytime I use the bathroom. Hopefully it will all be worth it for us by the end of the month :) Fingers crossed and baby dust to all!!!

:dust::dust:


----------



## j1405

clearbluesky said:


> How's everyone doing? 4dpo here and not much so far. I wish I had something to obsess over :lol:


wel i'm 3-4dpo. not sure when i ovulated but i think more towards monday.

i don't have much either but thats expected since the egg has not implanted yet.

my righ side ovary has been kinda painfull since monday. do you think if an egg was fertilized and moving down the tube it could cause discomfort around that side of your abdomen?

just something i thought of... aside from that i have slightly sore nips (normal after o and creamy cm) 

trying not to obsess.


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

Hi 4.26.08, i'm kind of the same as you in that i think i OV march 8th and we only bd march 7th, 8th and 9th (hoping it caught the cheeky little rascal!). I guess that would make me 7dpo but I'm not convinved, the only things I've really felt are:

1 Slight twinges and what I can only describe as very small cramps, almost like what you get when on AF (I don't get particularly debilitating cramps on period) but as I am 6 days away from due period I know I don't cramp this early and I've had them since about 3 dpo. On and off.

2 Woke up with stuffy nose today.

3 Little bit of blood on loo roll at 3 dpo when wiped.

Also I only just worked out this month what 'temping' is (such a slow-coach) so i randomly decided to take my temp this morning (i know i'm supposed to take it from way-back-when but i thought it might help to see if my temp stays up: is this a good iea/bad idea/wrong idea? I'm totally confused. :nope:

Anyway my temp at 6:30am this monrning was 97.58, what does that even mean??? I'm so rubbish at the temping thing, I've worked out how to pee on an opk but after that I'm pretty much lost...HELP! 

x


----------



## gs20

I'm finally 1 DPO! After another super duper positive OPK yesterday, my temps rose half a degree (significant on my chart)! Yaay finally in the wait with y'all!


----------



## 4.26.08

HoneyBeeBee said:


> Also I only just worked out this month what 'temping' is (such a slow-coach) so i randomly decided to take my temp this morning (i know i'm supposed to take it from way-back-when but i thought it might help to see if my temp stays up: is this a good iea/bad idea/wrong idea? I'm totally confused. :nope:
> 
> Anyway my temp at 6:30am this monrning was 97.58, what does that even mean??? I'm so rubbish at the temping thing, I've worked out how to pee on an opk but after that I'm pretty much lost...HELP!
> 
> x

I too had a hard time understanding temping. My sister-in-law gave me a book, "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler when DH and I decided to start TTC. Its actually a good read and helped me understand what goes on inside of my body each cycle. Personally, I started TTC in Sept 2011 and got my first BFP during my Nov. cycle (it was my 3rd cycle....I think a few of you ladies are on your 3rd cycle...so this may be it!!!!). I started temping 5 to 6 days into that Nov cycle but I was not consisitent until the end. I ended up losing that pregnancy at 14 weeks due to pre term labor (undetermined cause) and this is my first real cycle since the "miscarriage". It is also the my first time consistently temping. So I am learning myself. I dont think its a bad idea to keep it up if you want to start temping next cycle (hopefully u wont have to ). It will allow you to see what your post O temps are and when AF comes what they drop to. If that makes sense :)


----------



## 4.26.08

FF moved my O date to Sat the 10th :( I am thinking that this puts DH and I out this month. I woke up with a sore throat and AF cramps this morning. I am sure the sore throat is from the ceiling fan my DH turned on last night for the first time in months. I am feeling really sad today for some reason. I am sure its bc I keep thinking I should be registering for our baby and decorating her room instead of obsessing over minor aches and pains. Sorry ladies. I promise I am not a sad, depressed individual. I am actually a VERY bubbly person who is smiling 9 times out of 10. Just simply having a bad day :cry:

I hope my TTC buddies are having great days with lots of early pregnancy symptoms!!!!!!!! I have a busy day planned with my mom for her Birthday but I will be stalking this thread via my phone for updates :thumbup:


----------



## clearbluesky

Let the symptom spotting begin everyone!

2dpo huge on and off sudden cramps like ov cramps but already had ov cramps in the past 5 days.
3dpo tiny bit ewcm (tmi) not sure if it was left overs from the softcups.
4dpo started getting hungrier at night and felt bloated and stomach felt hard.
5dpo today and so far got creamy cm and feel constipated.


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

I dont think its a bad idea to keep it up if you want to start temping next cycle (hopefully u wont have to ). It will allow you to see what your post O temps are and when AF comes what they drop to. If that makes sense :)[/QUOTE said:

> ur right, we're not out for this month, i guess i just anticipate a "worst case scenario" so i don't get dissapointed. which actually doens't work because i still get dissapointed. ROLL ON MARCH TESTINGS! :happydance:
> 
> wheeeey! lol
> 
> x


----------



## 022411262

5dpo I have a sore throat but it's probably more to do with shouting rather that anything else!


----------



## edgybeautyx

Only symptoms i have

-nausea
-bloating
-backache
-cramps/twinges
-boobs starting to get sore
-increase cm
-getting super tired by early evening
-being emotional

again some can be Post-Ovulation symptoms
but the boob one deff not that is a odd one for me.


----------



## clearbluesky

Wohoooo those are good signs!

I'm not so constipated anymore :lol:


----------



## elisabeth23

I just don't want to get my hopes up but yeah I am deff emotional my boyfriend noticing me acting different ;/


----------



## luna_19

4 dpo and trying not to obsess but i've been having very mild cramping/twinges all day mostly on the side i ovulated on (right side) but also sometimes on the left side and in the middle. also have had a few brief poking kinds of pain on my lower back on the right side


----------



## edgybeautyx

Gahh my old account was logged in when i replied to you lol. but yeah today a new syptom just hit me bad! GAS & constipation. warning this is going to sound nasty... but i know i am constipated by my bowl movement color and fact i am not going.. also the gas is so bad! it got to the point felt like someone was moving around in my stomach and stabbing all over! top of my chest/breast area getting even more sore. i'm about to be 3dpo


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

TIREEEEEEEEEEEEEED :sleep:

Feel nauseous quite a lot and i know it's not coz i'm thinking about it coz i'm genuinely not, it's normally when i wake up mostly too.

Don't even know what dpo i am anymore, wanted to shout at someone in Tesco coz I couldn't find matches and then realised how unreasonable i was being!!

x


----------



## j1405

HoneyBeeBee said:


> TIREEEEEEEEEEEEEED :sleep:
> 
> Feel nauseous quite a lot and i know it's not coz i'm thinking about it coz i'm genuinely not, it's normally when i wake up mostly too.
> 
> Don't even know what dpo i am anymore, wanted to shout at someone in Tesco coz I couldn't find matches and then realised how unreasonable i was being!!
> 
> x

i'm a little crampy.. but that could also just be the gass.. i hate the gass post ovulation!! and my nips are sensitive but thats normal.

ps check out this cool pic taken of a woman ovulating while she was having a partial hystorectomy done...
 



Attached Files:







ovulation.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 27


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

that is a very cool/gross pic, LoL!

xx


----------



## clearbluesky

That pic creeped me out lol.

Well I don't have anything to report today. I wish I had cramping because that seems to be the best sign it seems.


----------



## edgybeautyx

- random runny nose
-random odd feeling in throat
-had a huge thirst during night
-sore legs

only new symptoms still have the others.


----------



## 022411262

7dpo and nothing!

This is when I have to start resisting the temptation to test early!

xx


----------



## clearbluesky

022411262 said:


> 7dpo and nothing!
> 
> This is when I have to start resisting the temptation to test early!
> 
> xx

I feel exactly the same! :hugs:


----------



## rose.

I've still got nothing!! Apart from being hungry but thats not unusual for me haha :L

Only a week to go :D


----------



## edgybeautyx

Well last night something went down with my body, for like a hour i was cramping not serve but it was VERY uncomfortable i would get twinges i notice my pantie had this brown discharge size of this o and then in middle of pantie was like dry milky white discharge with a faded light brown twinge(sorry for the TMI) but before i left out i showered so i was 100% clean down there so that makes me feel better to believe maybe it was IB?


----------



## clearbluesky

edgybeautyx said:


> Well last night something went down with my body, for like a hour i was cramping not serve but it was VERY uncomfortable i would get twinges i notice my pantie had this brown discharge size of this o and then in middle of pantie was like dry milky white discharge with a faded light brown twinge(sorry for the TMI) but before i left out i showered so i was 100% clean down there so that makes me feel better to believe maybe it was IB?

Omg that sounds very convincing! :yipee: I'm keeping it all crossed for you. How many dpo are you again?


----------



## edgybeautyx

Not sure now i either ovulated sunday or tuesday. so i guess i fall right there when i should be expecting IB. i hope i am lucky!!


----------



## clearbluesky

It could be very likely! I would so obsess over that :lol:


----------



## edgybeautyx

clearbluesky said:


> It could be very likely! I would so obsess over that :lol:

I am inside! i just don't want to get my hopes up for nothing i would be heartbroken. but i did alot of research on IB my situation sounds very promsing because it was brief i woke up fine during the night no bleeding or more came down so i am hoping this is it! [-o&lt;


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

anyone tempted to test 2mo (on Mother's Day)? :winkwink:

x


----------



## 022411262

I definately would if I was more than 8dpo! I'm really trying not to test. I'll probably give in by Wednesday though!

x


----------



## 022411262

I am having the oppposite of symptoms today! Usually I have sore bbs from 8dpo until the day before AF bt they are not here!?


----------



## clearbluesky

When is mother's dat over there? 

I'm holding up since I only have 2hpt's :(


----------



## rose.

022411262 said:


> I am having the oppposite of symptoms today! Usually I have sore bbs from 8dpo until the day before AF bt they are not here!?

Anything unusual for you is good :) so hopefully not having sore bbs is a good sign 

I'm still not having any symptoms, apart from being tired and hungry. Last cycle I had loads but then I was obsessing much more!

These two weeks seem to last forever!


----------



## 4.26.08

Everyone's symptoms sound promising. And for those who aren't having any I know there are several ppl on here that say they never had any during the 2ww. We aren't out until the witch arrives ;) 

Mother's Day isn't until May in the states, but a :bfp: would be a great Mother's Day present!! I say go ahead, but remember it may be too early to test. 

I have seen that pic of the woman ovulating before......that is crazy!!! 

I am writing a journal this time during my 2ww bc I have never really paid attention to the changes my body goes through during/after ovulation. I am hoping that by doing this, it will help me figure out what are "normal" post O and pms symptoms for me. Hopefully in the future I can differentiate between those "normal" symptoms and my rainbow BFP :) 

I posted about dpo 1-5 on an earlier date......basically cramping and twinges and a few tingling feelings in breasts. All of which I am learning could just be post O symptoms.

5dpo- I was very tearful and sad. As you guys know my DH and I had a recent loss so I attribute most of my saddness and irritability to that. Weird symptoms for me itching like crazy (esp. legs) and feeling very HOT!! These made me feel like maybe it could be happening.

6dpo- caved and took a Walmart First Signal hpt: BIG FAT NEGATIVE!! LOL!! Someone please tell me why would I do this to myself?! Continued AF like cramping.....very discouraged feel like AF is coming early. Dreams about babies and DH has told me he is having them too. I don't share all of my craziness with him bc he would think i needed to be on medication if he really knew!!!!! Very tired, took a nap. Then the weirdest symptom my breast leaked some fluid today when I examined them for "tenderness". I thought all of this fluid had dried up after m/c. I became really hopeful but after research, apparently I may deal with this for a long time. It shouldn't hender conceiving.

7dpo- negative FRER this am. on/off af cramps again, lower back ache (i always get before period), weird dreams about upcoming OB follow up, tearful, and very tired. (up late the night before) O yeah, heartburn, which is weird for me. 

8 dpo- walmart first signal: negative, today symptoms or lack there of, are PMS symptoms. But probably wouldn't even notice them if I wasn't OBSESSING over them ;) 

So thats it! Keep the updates coming. I love reading everyones posts. It keep me busy!! Fingers still crossed!!


----------



## clearbluesky

Love the journal! Honey you are testing way too early. I can't judge though I'm sure I would pee away if I had more test here lol. Will you test tomorrow? 

I'm 8dpo and had the most vivid dream last night it took me so long to realize it was a dream. Today mu stomach feels really hard not sure if that counts. 

Who else is testing? I'm thinking maybe Wednesday. It makes me so nervous though I hate seeing those one lines :(


----------



## 4.26.08

clearbluesky said:


> Love the journal! Honey you are testing way too early. I can't judge though I'm sure I would pee away if I had more test here lol. Will you test tomorrow?
> 
> I'm 8dpo and had the most vivid dream last night it took me so long to realize it was a dream. Today mu stomach feels really hard not sure if that counts.
> 
> Who else is testing? I'm thinking maybe Wednesday. It makes me so nervous though I hate seeing those one lines :(

Clearbluesky....I don't know why I did it. Really, I am not a POAS addict. (well maybe a little) Those one line test just kill me too!!! I guess I was just hoping I would get lucky and get an early early bfp. 

The vivid dream sounds great. Have you had those before this cycle during your 2ww? I remember having a very vivid dream about not being pregnant right before I got my bfp last time. Not sure about the hard stomach, but it could be from gas and constipation which is a symptom :) 

I think I will take a FRER tomorrow bc thats when I tested before (9dpo). If thats negative I will just plan on AF coming. If I am late (af due to arrive sat.), I will test again. Good luck to you on Wed. How many dpo will you be then?


----------



## clearbluesky

4.26.08 said:


> clearbluesky said:
> 
> 
> Love the journal! Honey you are testing way too early. I can't judge though I'm sure I would pee away if I had more test here lol. Will you test tomorrow?
> 
> I'm 8dpo and had the most vivid dream last night it took me so long to realize it was a dream. Today mu stomach feels really hard not sure if that counts.
> 
> Who else is testing? I'm thinking maybe Wednesday. It makes me so nervous though I hate seeing those one lines :(
> 
> Clearbluesky....I don't know why I did it. Really, I am not a POAS addict. (well maybe a little) Those one line test just kill me too!!! I guess I was just hoping I would get lucky and get an early early bfp.
> 
> The vivid dream sounds great. Have you had those before this cycle during your 2ww? I remember having a very vivid dream about not being pregnant right before I got my bfp last time. Not sure about the hard stomach, but it could be from gas and constipation which is a symptom :)
> 
> I think I will take a FRER tomorrow bc thats when I tested before (9dpo). If thats negative I will just plan on AF coming. If I am late (af due to arrive sat.), I will test again. Good luck to you on Wed. How many dpo will you be then?Click to expand...

We all have out moments with testing early. My record is 4dpo obviously bfn lol. 9dpo is pretty good for a bfp i'm guessing it all depends on how early you implant. You let us know how that test goes wish you nothing but 2 lines :)

Last time I got a bfp I had loads of vivid dreams in my tww but unreliable since some cycles I get that and still bfn. 

I don't mean to be negative but after 8 months of trying after a loss it's hard to have hope. I' happy to have other ladies here in the same shoe to support each other :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## edgybeautyx

Would anyone know if this is normal? friday i had some cramping not like AF but cramping with dull lower backache notice speck of brown spotting. now right now i am expericing the same but with a flushing like feeling hot/cold feeling wet. can implantation happen twice? has me thinking because there is a chance for twins ;o


----------



## 4.26.08

edgebeautyx: not sure about your question. I guess it could happen?! Hopefully someone else will be able to give you a better answer :) The pain and brown spotting sounds very promising!!!


----------



## edgybeautyx

i am not having spotting with this one though it just randomly stopped lol... how weird but it made me curious to check my cervix because i been checking that since last cycle, and my cervix is so high and soft and closed i think the wet feeling i am having today is increased milky cm sorry for TMI hmmmmm.... hope this is good because i always hear no matter what after OV you should be dry and cervix should be hard and raw. boy am i feeling real flushed too


----------



## luna_19

7 dpo and my bbs _aren't_ sore..not sure what to think of that but it's definitely different than previous cycles. 

my cervix is also ridiculously high, like higher than during ov, this is only my second cycle checking cp but it's definitely higher than it was at this time last cycle.


----------



## edgybeautyx

luna_19 said:


> 7 dpo and my bbs _aren't_ sore..not sure what to think of that but it's definitely different than previous cycles.
> 
> my cervix is also ridiculously high, like higher than during ov, this is only my second cycle checking cp but it's definitely higher than it was at this time last cycle.

That might be your promising sign! because i read all over that after OV our cervix should be raw and low and hard and dry then again differs with every women but mines is really high and soft deff closed Good luck! (-:


----------



## clearbluesky

Edgybeauty not sure what that could mean but maybe it's the ib from the other day ( like left over) since it was brown and only a bit. When are you going to test? 

I want to test so bad! Waiting sucks especially since I don't have much going on.


----------



## edgybeautyx

clearbluesky said:


> Edgybeauty not sure what that could mean but maybe it's the ib from the other day ( like left over) since it was brown and only a bit. When are you going to test?
> 
> I want to test so bad! Waiting sucks especially since I don't have much going on.

I might use FRER on wednesday or thursday then the other one day after my missed period(if it misses lol)

gah i am starting to dread sleeping i been having the most vivid nightmares :(
every night!

oh just for fun has anyone tried the the needle and thread gender test?


----------



## 022411262

So, 9dpo and I just tested today when I got in from work.....bfn. Boo!

I think i'll assume I am out as if I get used to that now it'll be easier to deal with AF when it arrives!

J

x


----------



## clearbluesky

^ It's way too early too test but I know wht you mean and I'm dping the same.

Nope never did the gender test curious here


----------



## edgybeautyx

clearbluesky said:


> ^ It's way too early too test but I know wht you mean and I'm dping the same.
> 
> Nope never did the gender test curious here

I'm starting to get that temptation to test but it's better to wait 2-3 days before AF and after.

Oh my mum was like do it do it! i gave in i did the palm and belly i kept getting girl/boy on both wonder if it's twins :blush:


----------



## 4.26.08

9 dpo today, took a FRER and got a :bfn:!!!!! I WILL not test again until I am late!!! I have cried at least 3 times today. :dohh::dohh::dohh: 

No real symptoms other than being tearful, hungry, tender breasts. All of which are PMS symptoms for me. 

Still have my fingers crossed for all of you :)


----------



## clearbluesky

:hugs: It's ok we all love to test early.


----------



## clearbluesky

I will test tommorrow even though I know it will be :bfn:


----------



## 4.26.08

Woke up this morning and thought for sure AF paid a visit overnight. Nothing. I know she is coming though....I can just tell!!!

It's ok though. On to next month, which is our 4th year wedding anniversary and we should be on vacation during my 2ww. It will go by a lot faster and I won't be able to obsess as much!!! 

How r u ladies?! Clearbluesky: good luck tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## edgybeautyx

4.26.08 said:


> Woke up this morning and thought for sure AF paid a visit overnight. Nothing. I know she is coming though....I can just tell!!!
> 
> It's ok though. On to next month, which is our 4th year wedding anniversary and we should be on vacation during my 2ww. It will go by a lot faster and I won't be able to obsess as much!!!
> 
> How r u ladies?! Clearbluesky: good luck tomorrow!!!!!

Well i just been feeling hot past nights i can't sleep because i am not comfortable and i am hot =/ and i been dealing with headaches past 2 days.
and my boobs are getting even more sore! as well as my nipples. and i been feeling oddly really wet down there past 2 days. my cervix is still soft  so idk what to think but morning sickness kicked in bad yesterday but i am still eating like pig.. 4 more days til AF ah :///


----------



## 4.26.08

Edgebeautyx: Those symptoms sound good!!! when r u testing ?!?!


----------



## edgybeautyx

4.26.08 said:


> Edgebeautyx: Those symptoms sound good!!! when r u testing ?!?!

I think i will thursday then again after AF i miss it. i feel pregnant like i just know i am but i don't want to jinx it :nope:


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

clearbluesky said:


> I will test tommorrow even though I know it will be :bfn:

let us know how you get on chick!! x


----------



## edgybeautyx

HoneyBeeBee said:


> clearbluesky said:
> 
> 
> I will test tommorrow even though I know it will be :bfn:
> 
> let us know how you get on chick!! xClick to expand...

I deff will! (-:


----------



## 022411262

I tested again today using an IC. BFN. I give up!

I'm going to test usinf a IC every morning until AF though!

Good luck for those still to test!


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

022411262 said:


> I tested again today using an IC. BFN. I give up!
> 
> I'm going to test usinf a IC every morning until AF though!
> 
> Good luck for those still to test!

what's an IC? xx


----------



## 022411262

HoneyBeeBee said:


> 022411262 said:
> 
> 
> I tested again today using an IC. BFN. I give up!
> 
> I'm going to test usinf a IC every morning until AF though!
> 
> Good luck for those still to test!
> 
> what's an IC? xxClick to expand...

An internet cheapie! you can get them on amazon in packs of 20/30/50 for a couple of pounds. Its why I can't stop myself testing early :blush:


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

022411262 said:


> HoneyBeeBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 022411262 said:
> 
> 
> I tested again today using an IC. BFN. I give up!
> 
> I'm going to test usinf a IC every morning until AF though!
> 
> Good luck for those still to test!
> 
> what's an IC? xxClick to expand...
> 
> An internet cheapie! you can get them on amazon in packs of 20/30/50 for a couple of pounds. Its why I can't stop myself testing early :blush:Click to expand...

OOOOH RIGHT :dohh:........yeah that's def dangerous having a ton lying around, i'd def find that hard not to test. i have one clearblue digital in my drawer and it was flippin expensive, lol, so i'm not using that until i miss AF!!!! :haha: xx


----------



## clearbluesky

11 dpo and :bfn: this morning :cry: I can't really cry because it's what I expected.

Well on to next month for me. I'm keeping it cross for you all :hugs:


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

i tested when i got to work, guessing i'm 12dpo, BFN. i didn't use FMU but i'm def out this month, AF is literally around the corner :-(

ho-hum, i don't get it.

x


----------



## 4.26.08

Not testing anymore until after AF is due which is Saturday. I know she is coming. The cramps are already here :( Have my 6 week follow up scan tomorrow. The OB Dr wants to see if my uterus is back to normal after my d&c. I was secretly hoping for good news about a little rainbow bean. But I know deep inside that's not the case this cycle. I just had this feeling last time. 

Ladies they say we aren't out until AF arrives so don't count yourselves out yet. I would love to keep up with u guys during next cycle!! We should keep up our little support group :)


----------



## clearbluesky

4.26.08: I'm loving the support and you're right so let's stick together if this isn't our cycle. I would usually be crying right now but at this point I'm staying sane. :haha: so are you getting an ultrasound to have that checked? Good luck with it anyway :) 

I have one more test left but don't think I will use it since my af cramps and bloating started earlier today. :dohh:

So who is testing next? I wanna see some :bfp: in here please.


----------



## edgybeautyx

clearbluesky said:


> 4.26.08: I'm loving the support and you're right so let's stick together if this isn't our cycle. I would usually be crying right now but at this point I'm staying sane. :haha: so are you getting an ultrasound to have that checked? Good luck with it anyway :)
> 
> I have one more test left but don't think I will use it since my af cramps and bloating started earlier today. :dohh:
> 
> So who is testing next? I wanna see some :bfp: in here please.

I read so much how women feel like AF is coming then get a BFP. sometimes ovulation happens later meaning you wont get a BFP til week after AF. hang in everyone! i really have this huge feeling i am it's so strong that no matter how much i convince myself i am not i get a symptom proves me wrong gah i pray to god i am right. i am testing tomorrow morning wish me luck ugh!


----------



## luna_19

10 dpo, bbs just started to get sore today, definitely later than usual, still having mild cramps (started at 4 dpo, I usually don't get af cramps at all or occasionally the day before), occasional shooting type pain in lower back and inside of upper thighs, cp still high.

Really hoping I'm not just imagining all of this...might test a few days earlier than planned..possibly Sunday or Monday, I really want to know but don't want to be disappointed :(


----------



## 4.26.08

clearbluesky said:


> 4.26.08: I'm loving the support and you're right so let's stick together if this isn't our cycle. I would usually be crying right now but at this point I'm staying sane. :haha: so are you getting an ultrasound to have that checked? Good luck with it anyway :).

Clearbluesky: I wish we were bump buddies instead of support (keeping each other sane) buddies :) But hey I am def glad I have someone who understands what I am going through and can offer support. As far as my scan...I had an unexplained second trimester loss and my dr thought it would be a good idea for me to have a ultrasound to see if I had a deformed uterus. I guess he wanted to try to find an explanation for us bc all of my Bloodwork and pathology results came back normal. I went into preterm labor and my cervix never dilated. So he was thinking something could have been abnormal to begin with. Unfortunately/fortunately everything measured and looked normal today so I still don't know why it happened. It sucks not knowning why it happened and we probably will never know. But at the same time it's good to know that everything is back to normal and I will not have to have any "corrective" surgery.

Hope u and all of you other ladies are having a great day!!!!!


----------



## edgybeautyx

Okay ladies i promised to keep you ladies updated! so far i got a faint + FMU and with FRER


----------



## clearbluesky

I was just thinking that ;) and maybe we will be bump buddies soon.


----------



## clearbluesky

:happydance:Omg!!!! Pictures!!!!!!! Congratulations! :baby:


----------



## edgybeautyx

clearbluesky said:


> :happydance:Omg!!!! Pictures!!!!!!! Congratulations! :baby:

I try to get the best pictures before the + died off because it was faint 1st pic was bleh this is the 2nd one https://i42.tinypic.com/hv6vlu.jpg still 2 days for AF to come highly believe she wont!


----------



## edgybeautyx

clearbluesky said:


> I was just thinking that ;) and maybe we will be bump buddies soon.

I hope so! i seem to be alone here :cry:


----------



## clearbluesky

Believe it hon you're so lucky! Congratulations again. Send some of that luck our way. Maybe this is a lucky thread? Lol very happy for you. 

So now give us the deets on the days you bd'ed so we can copycat please.:haha:


----------



## edgybeautyx

clearbluesky said:


> Believe it hon you're so lucky! Congratulations again. Send some of that luck our way. Maybe this is a lucky thread? Lol very happy for you.
> 
> So now give us the deets on the days you bd'ed so we can copycat please.:haha:

That was a good laugh at the end :p

i hope so! i hate how the results faded now i hope it gets stronger
!! then again like i said i am not sure what dpo i am 11 or 9 still early dpo's

well i ovualted between sunday-tuesday last week. i bd friday,sunday,monday,tuesday i believe memory sucks all of sudden not sure if i did rest of week if i did i ovulate later i would be good 

wish you all luck ladies!! :dust:


----------



## luna_19

Congrats!


----------



## 4.26.08

Congrats on your BFP Edgebeautyx!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!! :happydance:


----------



## clearbluesky

Well it l

How is everyone else feeling? Let's see some more :bfp:
In here!!!!!


----------



## clearbluesky

Oops stupid Phone deleted my top msg lol.

Well it looks like you had the timing right :)


----------



## edgybeautyx

UPDATE: i wanted to confirm my last test i tested this morning still faint but it is more noticeable so i am hoping this BFP increasing i want to see two bright pink lines arg lol


----------



## luna_19

Bfn this morning :( af is due sometime from Sunday to Tuesday so I don't know


----------



## edgybeautyx

luna_19 said:


> Bfn this morning :( af is due sometime from Sunday to Tuesday so I don't know

Some women get BFP after a missed period just wait out if your period misses test your not out til AF shows. i am kinda feeling bummed about my results


----------



## clearbluesky

WHy bummed? :(

Af just got me so officially on to next month...month 9 :(


----------



## gs20

I guess I'll go along w/the rest of the girls and announce my BFP =). Faint line on FRER at either 11 or 8 dpo...

Do you you all see the line too???

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/blustarfruitjewelry/7009678685


----------



## clearbluesky

I definiteley see the line. Congratulations to you too:hugs::happydance:


----------



## luna_19

congrats! :)


----------



## edgybeautyx

gs20 said:


> I guess I'll go along w/the rest of the girls and announce my BFP =). Faint line on FRER at either 11 or 8 dpo...
> 
> Do you you all see the line too???
> 
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/blustarfruitjewelry/7009678685

Link is not working :(
but hope it's a BFP! 
:hugs:


----------



## gs20

I fixed the link here...realized the other was linked to my FB....that would have been BAD!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7009754991/


----------



## clearbluesky

:happydance: It's a great line congrats again!

How is everyone else doing? Any more testers?


----------



## 4.26.08

Congrats gs20!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know you must be on :cloud9:!! I wish you a happy and healthy 9months.

I am just waiting for AF to come. I am supposed to start today cd30 (which should be cd1 if she comes) My cycles pre m/c were 27-29 days. My last cycle was only 26 days. I have read somewhere that if you have a short cycle one month then expect the next cycle to be longer. I don't really have any symptoms and my temp dropped to 97.45 after staying up for the last 12 days or so. I know she is coming just dont know when :/


----------



## rose.

Hi everyone! Sorry haven't been on here in ages, my internets been down this week :( congrats on the bfps and sorry to those who've got af! Af is due for me today, I've got my usual pre-af feeling so not counting on a bfp this month :( was really hoping it would be third time lucky for us


----------



## luna_19

today this cycle is officially longer than last cycle! I'll be testing again tomorrow morning if all goes well

also I realized I miscounted my days so that bfn I got was at 11 dpo not 12


----------



## zilla

I AM ! first time since coming off the pill 7 weeks ago, :)
lots and lots of dust to all of us! 
:dust:


----------



## rose.

Af hasn't arrived - it was due yesterday! I've still got a feeling it might come though. I didn't test this morning because I thought I would wait and see if it arrived (sometimes it used to arrive an hour or so after I got up) but nothing yet! I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much.. Going to test when I get home :D


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

rose. said:


> Af hasn't arrived - it was due yesterday! I've still got a feeling it might come though. I didn't test this morning because I thought I would wait and see if it arrived (sometimes it used to arrive an hour or so after I got up) but nothing yet! I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much.. Going to test when I get home :D

exciting...let us know! xx


----------



## 4.26.08

The :which: got me this morning!!! I expected it, so I am ok. On to next month :) good luck Luna and rose!!!!


----------



## luna_19

Still no af and still bfn...boo


----------



## luna_19

I'm out :(


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

right, chins up ladies! is everyone up for sticking together through this month too?
i'm currently on CD6. i figure i'm just gonna have to BD CD12,13,14,15,16,17,18 etc etc although i'm sure my husband will have something to say about that! 

xx


----------



## zilla

HoneyBeeBee said:


> right, chins up ladies! is everyone up for sticking together through this month too?
> i'm currently on CD6. i figure i'm just gonna have to BD CD12,13,14,15,16,17,18 etc etc although i'm sure my husband will have something to say about that!
> 
> xx


I'm up for this! happy BDing this month & baby dust!!! xx


----------



## rose.

Tested on Monday evening, held my wee for 4 hours and didn't drink much, but got bfn :( Still no af - I don't get it! I'm never late! Just want to know now so I can either be excited or get over it and get on to the next cycle. I've only got dip tests left, was going to use one this morning but then decided to leave it until tomorrow morning - I hate getting a bfn. I'll let you know how I get on, but not feeling too hopeful at all now :(


----------



## zilla

rose. said:


> Tested on Monday evening, held my wee for 4 hours and didn't drink much, but got bfn :( Still no af - I don't get it! I'm never late! Just want to know now so I can either be excited or get over it and get on to the next cycle. I've only got dip tests left, was going to use one this morning but then decided to leave it until tomorrow morning - I hate getting a bfn. I'll let you know how I get on, but not feeling too hopeful at all now :(

good luck for tomorrow !! Fxd xx


----------



## luna_19

Good luck! 

I'm in for sticking together, I'm on cd3 and have been ovulating around cd11 the last few months. Going to try to bd at least every other day through ovulation as long as hubby's work schedule cooperates


----------



## rose.

Thanks girls, got another bfn this morning :( just don't know what to think argh! No signs of af whatsoever. Think I'm going to try not to think about it for a week and see what happens


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

rose. said:


> Thanks girls, got another bfn this morning :( just don't know what to think argh! No signs of af whatsoever. Think I'm going to try not to think about it for a week and see what happens

any news rose? xx


----------



## rose.

Yeah, AF came on Friday :( Just relieved she arrived tbh, so now I can move on to the next cycle! Going to try and be a bit more relaxed this month as I am sure stress played a part in delaying it last month. Would love to stick together and hopefully some of us will get some bfps! :)


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

yeah i'm feeling so much more relaxed this month, it's weird, but good. like today i'm on CD13 and i'd normally have about 5 OPK's in my bag ready to use throughout the day.

i got to work and realised i hadn't even brought an OPK with me. did a mental-shrug accompanied by a small 'meh'. guess i'll just wait til i get home. i'm not sure if it's because i know if we get pregnant this month we'll have a christmas baby (which originally wasn't ideal for us) but tbh i'd be happy whenever it was born now. i'm enjoying this chilled feeling, hope it carries on throught th 2ww...

xx


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

clearbluesky: where are you my dear? haven't heard from you for a while. hope you're doing good :thumbup:

xx


----------



## rose.

Relaxed is the way to go! Think we have more chance of conceiving too if we are not stressing out :)

AF finished yesterday so looking forward to this month! Just going to bd every few days and see what happens. I'm sort of thinking the same as you, a baby right on New Year probably isn't ideal so I'm not as desperate to make one this month - although I'd still be over the moon if we did!

xx


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

i got a faint + on OPK today but i think 2mo will be the actual +. are u taking any kind of vitamins? x


----------



## rose.

Yay! I wish I was ovulating.. I would be this weekend if it wasnt for stupid af being late :( Got to wait about another week yet!

No, I haven't been taking any. I was considering starting to take some but wasn't sure if they are actually good or whether they would have any real benefit. Of course I will start taking folic acid once I actually get pregnant though. Are you taking any?


----------



## luna_19

should be ovulating in the next few days!


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

rose. said:


> Yay! I wish I was ovulating.. I would be this weekend if it wasnt for stupid af being late :( Got to wait about another week yet!
> 
> No, I haven't been taking any. I was considering starting to take some but wasn't sure if they are actually good or whether they would have any real benefit. Of course I will start taking folic acid once I actually get pregnant though. Are you taking any?

I've been taking folic acid since January. I read that it is recommended to take it as much as 6 months before ttc, so i've been taking it for around 3 months now, think it's a good idea to start early so it gets in your system good and proper. Haven't been taking anything else though. xx


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

Got my first real + OPK this morning at 7:30am but i read you're not supposed to use FMU, not sure why though??? I'll try again at 11am. Been taking photos of all of the OPK's, to compare them, is that gross? lol

x


----------



## rose.

Maybe I should start taking folic acid then.. can only be a good thing I guess! I will get some next time I'm at the shops :)

Yay! When I was using opks I'm sure the box said using fmu is fine, that's what I always did. I think with some tests they say not to use it as ovulation usually happens around midday, and so if your surge is very short you might miss it by testing in the morning? I'm not 100% sure about that though, I just remember reading it somewhere. 

Good luck :D I'm still feeling surprisingly relaxed about this cycle. AF ended 2 days ago and we Bd'd last night, planning on doing it every 2-3 days throughout the whole cycle with conceive plus, and then it doesn't matter when I ovulate, should hopefully catch it. We've got a lot coming up this month which will mean I/OH will be out/away a few evenings or weekends so I figured opks etc won't really help us. Just hoping that we will be lucky :) If not, we are on holiday next month so hoping it will act like a bit of a conceive-a-moon haha. My friend's brother and sister-in-law were trying for ages and then conceived on holiday so hoping it will do the trick for us!


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

a holiday sounds great, hope you have a chilled time. every other day to BD is a good move too, i think we've been doing that without "trying" to do it, which has been nice. it feels so much better not being under pressure  i don't know why i haven't tried it before! lol

x


----------



## rose.

Sounds like we are trying a similar technique this month, although you are a few days ahead of me :) You are right, it is much nicer when you're not under pressure - I think last month it seemed too rigid, like we almost forgot why we were doing it! Going to have more fun this month :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Hi girls sorry i've been away. Hubby and I've been crazy busy and taking the ttc easy. Until today when I noticed I could be ovulating any day lol. Here we go again! CD 15 the day I ovulate usually. 

Have we had any more :bfp: ???? I need to catch up with everyone.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

yay you're back!


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

hey ladies, do you think any of you could help me out? i've been doing OPKs this month but i'm not sure i'm reading them right. if i post up a pic could you have a look and let me know which ones you think are positive/negative? xx

https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/snapfis...sc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

oh and this is the latest one at 9:30am today...

https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/snapfis...sc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/

(i think this ones my fave! lol) xx


----------



## 4.26.08

HoneyBeeBee said:


> oh and this is the latest one at 9:30am today...
> 
> https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/snapfis...sc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/
> 
> (i think this ones my fave! lol) xx

Looks good!!!! :thumbup: Good luck!!!!


----------



## 4.26.08

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well :) It's that time of the month again! Its amazing how time flys from cd1 until O day!! But the TWW last foreverrr!!! I see some ladies are taking the relaxed approach this time around. Sounds great!!! Baby making shouldn't be so stressful, but Lord knows I am guilty of making it that way!!!

I have been struggling with my allergies!!! Loving the spring weather here in North Carolina :flower: but hating the pollen!!! HaHa! I am cd 13 today and -opk yesterday. Glad its the weekend........makes for better bd'ing!! LOL!!!

Good luck ladies!!!:dust:


----------



## clearbluesky

HoneyBeeBee said:


> oh and this is the latest one at 9:30am today...
> 
> https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/snapfis...sc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/
> 
> (i think this ones my fave! lol) xx

That's the one! :happydance: get down to business lady :sex::sex:


----------



## clearbluesky

4.26.08 said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well :) It's that time of the month again! Its amazing how time flys from cd1 until O day!! But the TWW last foreverrr!!! I see some ladies are taking the relaxed approach this time around. Sounds great!!! Baby making shouldn't be so stressful, but Lord knows I am guilty of making it that way!!!
> 
> I have been struggling with my allergies!!! Loving the spring weather here in North Carolina :flower: but hating the pollen!!! HaHa! I am cd 13 today and -opk yesterday. Glad its the weekend........makes for better bd'ing!! LOL!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!:dust:

I always wondered why the cd1 to ov goes by so fast too vs. the tww.

Hope your allergies get better :hugs:


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

it's so true!!!! (about the time flying!)


----------



## luna_19

My opk is soooo close to positive, hopefully tomorrow...feeling a little worried, I haven't ovulated this late in my cycle since I was having a short lp after coming off bc :S


----------



## luna_19

ok i guess i just missed my surge with the almost positive yesterday and the negative today so anyways I'm calling today ov day. my tww starts tomorrow! :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Good luck on this cycle luna! The cycle I conceived I ovulated really late.

I'm not sure exactly how many dpo I am. I'm guessing between 2-4dpo.


----------



## luna_19

thanks! hope this is both of our months :) i think i'm 2 dpo today


----------



## 4.26.08

Hey Ladies!!! Glad to hear you guys are in the 2WW :thumbup: I don't think I am there yet. I think today is O day...not really sure. I have had 3 days of + opk's!!! What's up with that?!?! No real O symptoms other than + opk on cd14 and a break out all over my forehead. Today is cd 16 hopefully I will get a - opk and spike in my temp. tomorrow. We will see!!! Keep me updated on your 2ww symptoms!!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

well, fertility friend says i'm 5dpo today. don't feel anything different, trying not to obsess as i don't think i _would_ feel anything yet. i think i'm due AF on 20th April. 

anyone got any tips on surviving the tww with sanity in tact? :winkwink:

xx


----------



## clearbluesky

Honeybeebee i find it helps me when i simply get my mind off te idea of being pregnant. I know it's hard and I fail at it for many cycles but for some reason I feel more relaxed now. I also keep myself busy plan nights out, dinners, enjoy the outdoors bike, watch movies and tv series I enjoy and spend lots of time with friends and fam. Our turn will come! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Yeah keeping your mind off it is the best bet...i haven't succeeded at not being crazy for an entire tww yet but I'm feeling good about this one :)


----------



## kraftykoala

Can I join you ladies, you seem to be at similar points to me, I should ovulate any day now according to my Clearblue fertility monitor. We're trying for number 3 and I havent really told any of my friends so this is the only place I can get obsessive about temps and peeing on sticks!


----------



## clearbluesky

kraftykoala said:


> Can I join you ladies, you seem to be at similar points to me, I should ovulate any day now according to my Clearblue fertility monitor. We're trying for number 3 and I havent really told any of my friends so this is the only place I can get obsessive about temps and peeing on sticks!

Welcome aboard :winkwink: feel free to post all you obsess about here.


----------



## clearbluesky

luna_19 said:


> Yeah keeping your mind off it is the best bet...i haven't succeeded at not being crazy for an entire tww yet but I'm feeling good about this one :)

Oh well what can we do if were crazy :lol: I think maybe I got better with time and many months of dissapointment. But then again right now I feel like I need to read about symptoms. Ahh the ceaziness is kicking in again slowly :haha::haha:


----------



## luna_19

welcome koala! :)

I'm currently proud to say that I haven't googled any symptoms yet this cycle! I'm sure it has to do with me being more aware what my usual "symptoms" are so as soon as something new pops up I'll probably cave in :lol:


----------



## clearbluesky

I'm with you luna! Staying away from google. 

But is there anyone who wants to share their symptoms and give us something to obsess about? :haha:

I have nothing maybe my left nostril that seems to be stuffed does that count?


----------



## luna_19

Just my usual post ov stuff, tired, emotional, crampy...sore bbs should be kicking in in the next few days

I do feel kind of like I have a stitch in my side for the last few days...weird


----------



## kraftykoala

Ugh, I had two faulty clearblue sticks this morning! One gave me a false positive on the digital opk because it had a blue streak all across it (second time this cycle!!!) and on the stick for the monitor the dye didn't go all the way across the window so didn't get my peak on the monitor like I should have. Getting pissed off with clearblue now. Hopefully my temps will still help me pinpoint ovulation.


----------



## clearbluesky

Luna is the stitch a new one? Lol it could be good if it is. 

Kraftykoala that must be so frustrating at th cost of those tests too. I usually use ic's and the dollar store brands. They seem to work really well and not as pricey.


----------



## clearbluesky

Well I think i'm around 7 dpo and heres a new one for me tmi btw. Lotioney wattery cm. good or am I kidding myself?


----------



## luna_19

Hey I figure different =good!

Yes the stitch is new but it might be just a continuation of my usual lower back ache/bloating that has come on strong over the last two days

Ugh I swear I never had any symptoms at all before ttc!


----------



## 4.26.08

Hey Ladies!! I have lots of catching up to do!! 

Welcome Krafty Koala!! :hi: I agree with clearbluesky....I use IC's (wondfo) and they are no where near as pricey as the clear blue kit. I think they work just fine and I have used up to 3 in a day to make sure I didn't miss my surge. (It helps my POAS addiction too!!) :haha: Maybe you could call the company's number on the box and complain. Maybe they will send you a new box. 

Luna and Clearbluesky: YAY!!!!! for stitches in the side and lotiony/watery CM!!!! :happydance: Isn't it crazy what we get excited over!!! But it would all be worth it if were our little beans making themselves comfy. :dance: Now that would be great!! @ Luna, I know exactly what you mean. Before trying to conceive I am sure I had the same cramping, cm, heartburn, etc, etc, after ovulation. How did I not notice the symptoms then??! LOL! I mean they are soo obvious to me now!!! 

I think I am 6 dpo today and the only new symptoms this cycle is (warning: TMI ) itchiness down there. I think I may have a yeast infection but not sure. I have THICK cm and I am very itchy, but no odor. I don't know what I should do bc I don't want to take anything that could potentially harm my chances if something worked this cycle. Also, my feet were really swollen 2dpo. Random coincidence I am sure. 

I plan to wait until 10dpo to test this time around. If I get a BFN that day I will wait until after AF is late IF that happens. What about you ladies, when do you plan to :test:? LOL! I love all the smiley faces....can you tell??


----------



## clearbluesky

You're back! I thought you left us for another :haha: so my lotiony stuff seems yo have passed and I got nothing :( as for your thick stuff maybe you should have it checked in a few days if it continues. It could be a symptom too. 

Luna I forgot to tell you I read in another thread about a girl who said he had a stich feeling and got her bfp :happydance:

I want to see some :bfp: soon please oh please god give us all that this month. 

:dust:


----------



## luna_19

Ooh :D

I'm going to TRY to wait another week at least to test, I do have one opk left so I might use it next Saturday if af still hasn't shown and i'm sure I'll test early of I get any sort of a positive on that


----------



## rose.

Sounds like you guys are having some really good symptoms - got my fingers crossed you get your bfps soon :)
I'm not sure exactly when I'll ovulate this cycle as I'm having a break from opks - feeling so much more relaxed this month, hopefully it does the trick. But I think that I either ovulated in the last day or 2 or will do any day now, so I'm a bit further behind you.
Good luck :hugs:


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

ladies, chick-peas, chicas, hombres, can you help me peez?

I'm charting for the first time this month...and to be frank, I don't really understand it. :wacko:

Like, is my chart "good" or "not good"? I told you I'm a proper newbie. :blush:

Anyway, any feedback would be appreciated. *muchos gracias!* :kiss: xx


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

PS - i have no symptoms whatsoever. lol x


----------



## luna_19

I chart but I don't temp so I'm not sure


----------



## luna_19

Ok cd22 and bbs aren't sore at all, definitely unusual..also still have that stitch in my right side, what is up with that?


----------



## clearbluesky

HoneyBeeBee said:


> ladies, chick-peas, chicas, hombres, can you help me peez?
> 
> I'm charting for the first time this month...and to be frank, I don't really understand it. :wacko:
> 
> Like, is my chart "good" or "not good"? I told you I'm a proper newbie. :blush:
> 
> Anyway, any feedback would be appreciated. *muchos gracias!* :kiss: xx

Ohhh how I love to look at charts! I used to obsess over mine :haha: It's looking really good. Not sure how long your luteal phase is but your temps are still high so :thumbup:


----------



## clearbluesky

rose. said:


> Sounds like you guys are having some really good symptoms - got my fingers crossed you get your bfps soon :)
> I'm not sure exactly when I'll ovulate this cycle as I'm having a break from opks - feeling so much more relaxed this month, hopefully it does the trick. But I think that I either ovulated in the last day or 2 or will do any day now, so I'm a bit further behind you.
> Good luck :hugs:

Rose! I'm glad your keeping up at being relaxed. It's just so much easier ain't it? :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

I had a few drinks last night and boy did I regret that all day. I don't think this is my month but let me tell you I felt hingover and cramps all day. Also had diarrhea with that :dohh:


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

ClearBlueSky! Hangover, oh nooooo, that's pants, lol! 
I have to admit I've got a nice bottle of Côtes du Rhône ready for me and DH if AF shows on Friday :thumbup:

I normally get spotting CD28 or CD29 & then full flow CD30. Nothing as yet but we'll see....

xx


----------



## clearbluesky

HoneyBeeBee said:


> ClearBlueSky! Hangover, oh nooooo, that's pants, lol!
> I have to admit I've got a nice bottle of Côtes du Rhône ready for me and DH if AF shows on Friday :thumbup:
> 
> I normally get spotting CD28 or CD29 & then full flow CD30. Nothing as yet but we'll see....
> 
> xx

That's a nice bottle but hopefully you won't pop it open ;)

Well I think I really miscalculated my ov day since I just strted apotting today by this afternoon af will be here. Can't say I'm surprised on to next month! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## clearbluesky

Meant to write spotting stupid phone!


----------



## luna_19

I'm not response positive about this cycle, my chart looks identical to last cycle :(

I have been having af like cramps since Monday which is way too early but I think it's nothing...


----------



## luna_19

That's meant to say I'm not feeling very positive...stupid phone


----------



## clearbluesky

Af cramps can be good though! Com on please please please be response positive! :haha: 

I'm out and I'm actually looking forward to tryin next round. For mow at least ;)


----------



## luna_19

aw sorry this wasn't your month :hugs:

yesterday i was all excited about my af like cramps because if i get them at all it's usually only the day before or day of but then I manged to convince myself it was nothing...ugh why can't it be next monday already? by then I should know one way or the other


----------



## clearbluesky

:hugs: thank you and hang in there.


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

ummmmm ladies.........

what does this pic look like to you..........................?

https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/snapfis...sc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/

Oh my.


----------



## clearbluesky

HoneyBeeBee said:


> ummmmm ladies.........
> 
> what does this pic look like to you..........................?
> 
> https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/snapfis...sc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/
> 
> Oh my.

Honeybee!!!! CONGRATULATIONS! Oh my God it's clearly positive. I'm so excited for for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: Christmas baby!


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

omigosh i am SO shocked! seriously, no symptoms apart fropm a little bit of dizziness (thought i was getting flu or something). no sore boobs, no spotting, no sickness, a little bit of cramping yesterday but that's it.

so so happy though. a little Christmas bubba! when's your next OV date ClearBlue? i found temping really helpful this month.

xx


----------



## clearbluesky

It's amazing how we symptom spot and here you are no symptoms and cought that egg :) I am wishing you and happy and healthy 9 months. You must be over the moon. What month ttc is this for you? 

I used to temp then ii stopped. I had my thermometer out to start again and every morning I get up and forget about it must remember :haha: next OV day should be around beginning of May. I'm still waiting for af to fully show her face.


----------



## luna_19

Congrats honeybee! :)

Afm cd25 and I'm still in for now


----------



## clearbluesky

Ohh yes you're in! How you feeling today? 

I don't know what to feel. I really need to start temping again or at least using opk's. I had a small amount of brown spotting yeaterday and thought af would show but no sign so far. I never spot before af only spotted a few hours MAX before af showed so this is odd. I hope my cycles aren't starting to get weird on me.


----------



## clearbluesky

I know this is odd but honeybee did you notice anything different in your pee color before that bfp?


----------



## rose.

Hi Clearbluesky, yes it is so much easier being relaxed!

Sorry to hear about the spotting but if AF hasnt shown yet it's not necessarily bad news - could be breakthrough bleeding? Good luck!

Congratulations on the bfps :)


----------



## clearbluesky

rose. said:


> Hi Clearbluesky, yes it is so much easier being relaxed!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the spotting but if AF hasnt shown yet it's not necessarily bad news - could be breakthrough bleeding? Good luck!
> 
> Congratulations on the bfps :)

You're next com on please get a bfp too! Wouldn't it be amazing if we all did? I'm praying for us all.

It would help if I knew exactly how many dpo I am. I didn't want to symptom spot so didn't pay much attention to ov. God wish I did now because I could be obsessing over a possible implantation bleed rather than af :haha: hope she stays away.


----------



## 4.26.08

HoneyBeeBee said:


> ummmmm ladies.........
> 
> what does this pic look like to you..........................?
> 
> https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/snapfis...sc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/
> 
> Oh my.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so excited for you HoneyBeeBee!!!!!!!!!! That is so awesome!!!! Congrats to you and your other half!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!

Share the deets with me!!!! I want to join the BFP club soo bad!!!!


----------



## clearbluesky

4.26.08 said:


> HoneyBeeBee said:
> 
> 
> ummmmm ladies.........
> 
> what does this pic look like to you..........................?
> 
> https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/snapfis...sc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/
> 
> Oh my.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so excited for you HoneyBeeBee!!!!!!!!!! That is so awesome!!!! Congrats to you and your other half!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!
> 
> Share the deets with me!!!! I want to join the BFP club soo bad!!!!Click to expand...


Go take a peek at her chart I stalked it for a while :lol: 

Our turn will come let's stick together.


----------



## 4.26.08

clearbluesky said:


> Ohh yes you're in! How you feeling today?
> 
> I don't know what to feel. I really need to start temping again or at least using opk's. I had a small amount of brown spotting yeaterday and thought af would show but no sign so far. I never spot before af only spotted a few hours MAX before af showed so this is odd. I hope my cycles aren't starting to get weird on me.

Clearblursky...........i keep forgetting to tell you that I can not see your ovulation chart. I have tried to look at it before and it just takes me to a page asking if I would like to register and says your chart is unavailable. Maybe its bc you don't temp anymore ? I don't know :/ 

Also, how do you put your chart in your signature? I would like to get some advice on what my chart looks like time to time but I have no idea how to put it there!!


----------



## clearbluesky

Does it work now? I think I fixed it.

Clik on "sharing" in fertility friend then go to setup. Chose the charts you want to display and it will give you an https address that you can copy and add to your sig. I think that' how I did it. Try it and msg me if it doesn't work.


----------



## 4.26.08

clearbluesky said:


> Does it work now? I think I fixed it.
> 
> Clik on "sharing" in fertility friend then go to setup. Chose the charts you want to display and it will give you an https address that you can copy and add to your sig. I think that' how I did it. Try it and msg me if it doesn't work.

It works now :thumbup: I think I did it..........can you see it?


----------



## clearbluesky

Yes! Lovely chart and you're above the coverline still. How long is you lp usually? 

I don't remember how I made the link say ovulation chart.


----------



## 4.26.08

Still stalking and thinking of all of you ladies!!! I hope to see some more BFP's before next week!!!!

I have had a really weird experience this TWW......I swear I had 2 very very faint BFP on dpo 8. One in the am and one in the pm. I also had a blaring positive opk that day. Now for the past 2 days...BFN!!!! I had another + opk yesterday!! I just don't get it :cry: I had all of the symptoms I had last time I was pregnant. I just knew we were going to get our my rainbow baby this cycle!!! I have heard of chemical pg's but do you bleed right away if this happens? I feel "wet" down there......like the witch will be here any second!! :shrug: I had a temp dip today.....so that pretty much tells me I am out.

I posted my chart in my siggy..........I have 5 free days of the VIP version left :) It's a little overwhelming to look at all of those color blocks!! HAHA!! Any suggestions or comments are welcomed!!


----------



## 4.26.08

clearbluesky said:


> Yes! Lovely chart and you're above the coverline still. How long is you lp usually?
> 
> I don't remember how I made the link say ovulation chart.

Umm thats a great question.... before my m/c in jan 2012 my periods were 27-29 (usually 28 days) My last two cycles have been really short @ 26 days or long @ 31 days. I didn't start temping and opk'ing consistenly until after m/c. So I don't really know.... FF says 15 days......but thats just an average of all of my cycles (even the one after m/c).


----------



## clearbluesky

That does sound strange and I know how worried we get after a mc :( but you haven't had any bleeding yet so that's always a good sign. Could it be that your pee was diluted and the last two tests disn't pick it up? Your temps still good.


----------



## clearbluesky

:haha: the good ol free 5 day vip's they will keep giving you those once in a while. I got it 3 times already.


----------



## clearbluesky

I forgot to say that feeling wet is a very good sign. I have been having that in the past few days as well.


----------



## luna_19

I promised myself I wouldn't ss this cycle BUT still having af like cramping, bbs swollen and slightly sore (that's normal) and cervix was crazy high this morning


----------



## 4.26.08

clearbluesky said:


> That does sound strange and I know how worried we get after a mc :( but you haven't had any bleeding yet so that's always a good sign. Could it be that your pee was diluted and the last two tests disn't pick it up? Your temps still good.

No....I went to sleep last night at 9:30pm and tested at 5:00 am. 

Thanks for your support. :flower: It means a lot to know someone understands my craziness :hugs:


----------



## 4.26.08

@ Luna: I tryed telling myself that this cycle as well!!!!! :dohh: I would not share ANY of my SS or TTC craziness with anyone else! I am so glad to have you wonderful ladies to help keep my sanity!

I hope your SS leads to a BFP!!! I


----------



## clearbluesky

:hugs: I'm glad to have you ladies here too. Let's keep our minds positive :) I think we have all been great at that this month.


----------



## luna_19

I'm pretty sure I'm stuck in some sort of slow time warp right now :lol: :wacko:


----------



## kraftykoala

Ho hum, my monitor has given me 12 days of highs and I'm yet to have a positive OPK so I removed those from my charting so I can just look at the temps. Unfortunately my thermometer needed new batteries and kept giving me the same 2 temps over and over so I changed them and now it seems happier but I now have absolutely no idea if I ovulated this cycle or not lol. Still, we've BD'd quite a bit over the last couple of weeks so hopefully we've caught the eggy if there was one!


----------



## clearbluesky

Af creeped up in my front step in the middle of the night what a b**** :haha:


----------



## hilljm313

Based on my increasingly dark lines I think I should be within 24 hours! :) :)


----------



## luna_19

cd26 and counting!


----------



## rose.

clearbluesky said:


> Af creeped up in my front step in the middle of the night what a b**** :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

clearbluesky said:


> I know this is odd but honeybee did you notice anything different in your pee color before that bfp?

no not really, i actually tested with evening pee (not FMU) on 11DPO so expected it to be neg, was just preparing myself, and then there was a line!

Pee seemed the same I guess, my nipples are getting a little sensitive and I'm quite tired but apart from that still nothing except BFP tests.

Any sign yet?
x


----------



## clearbluesky

Honeybee this is great news. You can now send me that bottle of Cote du rhone :haha:


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

clearbluesky said:


> Honeybee this is great news. You can now send me that bottle of Cote du rhone :haha:

LOL joker! feel free to stalk my chart, i genuinely had no real symptoms, if anything i was more chilled out about SS this month, so when i got BFP i was completely shocked.

xx


----------



## luna_19

I can't believe I've made it to cd27! Now the waiting to see if af shows later today or tomorrow...


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

have you caved in to testing yet luna? xx


----------



## luna_19

Was going to test tomorrow but I spoke too soon, cd1 cycle#5 :(


----------



## 4.26.08

Hello everyone!!!!!!! Congrats again Honeybeebee :happydance: I know you are on :cloud9:!!! Sorry to hear the :witch: got you ladies!!! She is so mean!!!!! 

ASF....Bad news first: I took a test this morning (12 dpo) and BFN! :cry: The good news: We are leaving for Jamaica Monday morning!!!! I am so excited!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I told DH that I would take a HPT on 12 dpo and if I got a BFN we would go somewhere tropical to celebrate our 4th yr anniversary on 04/26. The only sucky part is AF will show sometime next week. ugh!! Gotta go pack!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luna_19

yay for going on vacation!

trying to look on the bright side right now, things like:
-i'm going to have some booze tonight!
-i managed to stay way more relaxed this past cycle and didn't obsess over my "symptoms" at all
-we will hopefully get a bfp just in time for both of our birthdays in May
-at least another month of lots of :sex:


----------



## clearbluesky

Go luna! Hang in there girl your bfp must right around the corner. :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear that Luna - glad to see you're relaxing and going to enjoy yourself :) 

4.26.08 have fun on your holiday, hope you have a great time


----------



## clearbluesky

luna_19 said:


> yay for going on vacation!
> 
> trying to look on the bright side right now, things like:
> -i'm going to have some booze tonight!
> -i managed to stay way more relaxed this past cycle and didn't obsess over my "symptoms" at all
> -we will hopefully get a bfp just in time for both of our birthdays in May
> -at least another month of lots of :sex:

Sorry she got you I didn't read all the posts when I replied. I'm right here with you for the next cycle. We can now have a few drinks, :sex::sex: and see those :bfp:


----------



## luna_19

Feeling so down today :(


----------



## clearbluesky

luna_19 said:


> Feeling so down today :(

NO why? :cry: don't feel sad :hugs:


----------



## HoneyBeeBee

Literally a week before i got BFP i was crying in my car and my husband was trying his best to make me feel better but i was feeling so low thinking it was never gonna happen for us. little did i know...next month it was our turn. 

Don't give up hope. it's really, really tough always being dissapointed, but it will happen for u Luna, and when it does you'll be so thankful!!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## clearbluesky

Honeybee is right. I know how depressing and frustrating it can be but she's right our turn will come we just gotta keep positive and keep on trying. I am such an impatient girl that gets whatever I want the minute I want it. So trust me I know how it feels to want something so bad and have to wait for it without knowing when. Whenever I feel down my husband tells me that I have to stop being upset about something I have no power and control over. We can feel sad and it's normal but we might as well turn that energy into being positive and having hope :hugs: 

Every time af would arrive I felt so angry and sad but something came over me this month I can't even explain it. I feel so different about ttc like I know it will happen when it will and I can't be sad anymore if it doesn't happen now. I know it's strange but that's the only way I can explain it :blush:


----------



## rose.

clearbluesky said:


> Honeybee is right. I know how depressing and frustrating it can be but she's right our turn will come we just gotta keep positive and keep on trying. I am such an impatient girl that gets whatever I want the minute I want it. So trust me I know how it feels to want something so bad and have to wait for it without knowing when. Whenever I feel down my husband tells me that I have to stop being upset about something I have no power and control over. We can feel sad and it's normal but we might as well turn that energy into being positive and having hope :hugs:
> 
> Every time af would arrive I felt so angry and sad but something came over me this month I can't even explain it. I feel so different about ttc like I know it will happen when it will and I can't be sad anymore if it doesn't happen now. I know it's strange but that's the only way I can explain it :blush:

I am the same!! Know what you mean about impatient.. this whole experience is helping me be much more patient though :)


----------



## clearbluesky

We have to be patient. And god bless our hubbys who are so patient with us. I am so thankful of him everyday for being so supportive anf n


----------



## clearbluesky

Stupid phone! 

And not giving up.


----------



## luna_19

Aw I'm glad I can come here and talk to people who understand 

Feeling much better today :)


----------



## rose.

luna_19 said:


> Aw I'm glad I can come here and talk to people who understand
> 
> Feeling much better today :)

Glad you're feeling better today :) We're all here for each other! :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

I started temping again for a change and to see how my cycles are doing. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## kraftykoala

Utterly rubbish! I've had about 2 weeks of highs on the CBFM and I think my thermometer isn't working properly because despite putting in new batteries it seems to pick two temperatures and alternate between them. No idea if I ovulated or not :( Feeling crampy and hormonal and got a BFN on my IC. I am so ready for this cycle to be over so I can start on the SI's and get a new thermometer! :(


----------



## clearbluesky

Dump that thermometer now! How frustrting that must be. Hope you get answers soon :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Just waiting to ov here...


----------



## clearbluesky

luna_19 said:


> Just waiting to ov here...

Me too! :sleep:


----------



## clearbluesky

I have a good feeling about this month. For now at least :)


----------



## luna_19

Me too! :)


----------



## luna_19

Waiting is so boring!

I feel like my life has turned into one big wait...


----------



## 4.26.08

:hi: Hello everyone!!! Jamaica was beautiful and relaxing...........just what DH and I needed. I see most of you are waiting to "O". I hope your time is passing quickly ;) And that you are getting some rest before the bd'ing begins!!!!! I am behind you guys a bit this cycle.....AF didnt start until D33 this time around :shrug:. But thats ok bc I didn't have to deal with her during vacation. Hubby and I were talking during our vacation and we have decided to take a few months off of TTC. NO temping, opks, charts, journal, or hpts. We both have gained about 15-20 pounds in the last 4 years. We want to take the next few months working on our health and having a fun stress free summer. I am soo over obsessing every little symptom, or should I have a drink?, what if I am pregnant?. We will continue to bd without birth control....when we feel like it. :thumbup: I will continue to keep up with you ladies and I hope you don't mind me sticking around!!!


----------



## clearbluesky

4.26.08 said:


> :hi: Hello everyone!!! Jamaica was beautiful and relaxing...........just what DH and I needed. I see most of you are waiting to "O". I hope your time is passing quickly ;) And that you are getting some rest before the bd'ing begins!!!!! I am behind you guys a bit this cycle.....AF didnt start until D33 this time around :shrug:. But thats ok bc I didn't have to deal with her during vacation. Hubby and I were talking during our vacation and we have decided to take a few months off of TTC. NO temping, opks, charts, journal, or hpts. We both have gained about 15-20 pounds in the last 4 years. We want to take the next few months working on our health and having a fun stress free summer. I am soo over obsessing every little symptom, or should I have a drink?, what if I am pregnant?. We will continue to bd without birth control....when we feel like it. :thumbup: I will continue to keep up with you ladies and I hope you don't mind me sticking around!!!

Hi how wonderful to hear you both had a great time. We all need a break once in a while it will help you both a lot. And the fact that you have other plans like losing weight will help you a lot getting your mind off ttc. I wish you both nothing but the best and of course I'm glad to hear you will stick around. 

:hugs::flower:


----------



## clearbluesky

Hello my ladies whats new this week? I had an almost positive opk today. Will we have more bfp's this month? YES WE WILL! stay tuned!


----------



## luna_19

I'm pretty sure ov day is today so my tww starts tomorrow! :)


----------



## clearbluesky

:happydance: I'm so excited for this round. I hope you have a tww that leads to the bfp. I will be right behind you.


----------



## luna_19

yes!

not sure how I feel about this cycle, hubby's work schedule was interfering with our bd time but we did manage to coordinate our schedules yesterday. not ideal but I guess it only takes once and more wasn't necessarily better in the previous 4 cycles...


----------



## clearbluesky

luna_19 said:


> yes!
> 
> not sure how I feel about this cycle, hubby's work schedule was interfering with our bd time but we did manage to coordinate our schedules yesterday. not ideal but I guess it only takes once and more wasn't necessarily better in the previous 4 cycles...

You are right that's all it takes. All in the timing. I think we just love to do it more often :haha: my hubby and I can't get enough of each other. 

Well got my positive opk a few minutes ago time to :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

I dreamed I got my bfp last night, could this be a sign??? :lol:


----------



## clearbluesky

How odd I had a dream lat night that I gave birth to a gorgeous baby boy! 

Yes it's a sign. Let's make it a sign :haha:


----------



## luna_19

:D


----------



## 4.26.08

dreams sound good!!!!!!:thumbup: good luck ladiessssss!!!!!!


----------



## clearbluesky

I have a question for the ladies that use opk's and temp. Once you get a positive opk do you keep testing until thy become negative or one positive is good enough? I am also temping this month so I figured I will know when I ovulated once my temp goes up right?


----------



## clearbluesky

I used soy isoflavones this month for the first time and boy did I have intense ovulation pain! Still have them and also loads of ewcm. Now just have to survive two weeks torturing wait. I'm so glad to have you girls here :hugs:


----------



## pinkplague

The ewcm started today, along with the O pain. The opk still said neg last night, and I'm all out of tests. I don't feel like running to the store, so I'm just going to go by my body and assume that the surge started today lol. I thought O may of been last weekend, but that's not what CM is telling me. ha. :shrug:


----------



## clearbluesky

The cm can be confusing. I sometimes get them even after ovulation. Either way get down to business :haha:


----------



## 4.26.08

clearbluesky said:
 

> I have a question for the ladies that use opk's and temp. Once you get a positive opk do you keep testing until thy become negative or one positive is good enough? I am also temping this month so I figured I will know when I ovulated once my temp goes up right?

LOL! I asked myself this ? the past two months.....I guess a positive OPK means you are gearing up for O and your temp spike confirms it...........some ppl can have positive OPK's 3 days in a row tho so it's a bit confusing. My opinion would be BD every day from first + opk until 2nd day of temp rise  hahahaha!!! Hope this helps!!


----------



## 4.26.08

clearbluesky said:


> I used soy isoflavones this month for the first time and boy did I have intense ovulation pain! Still have them and also loads of ewcm. Now just have to survive two weeks torturing wait. I'm so glad to have you girls here :hugs:

Looks like someone ovulated!!!! I am stalking your chart :haha: 

Sounds like you found a good product here!!! The past two months I haven't had a lot of EWCM or O pains on one side like before our m/c. This may be something I need to look into once summer is over! However, I had loads of it yesterday.......of course when I decide to take the next few months off it would come...........go figure!!! LOL!! 

I will be here for your TWW!!! :hugs: keep me updated!!!


----------



## luna_19

I know I'm just setting myself up to be disappointed but I can't stop feeling like this is my cycle :)


----------



## clearbluesky

4.26.08 said:


> clearbluesky said:
> 
> 
> I used soy isoflavones this month for the first time and boy did I have intense ovulation pain! Still have them and also loads of ewcm. Now just have to survive two weeks torturing wait. I'm so glad to have you girls here :hugs:
> 
> Looks like someone ovulated!!!! I am stalking your chart :haha:
> 
> Sounds like you found a good product here!!! The past two months I haven't had a lot of EWCM or O pains on one side like before our m/c. This may be something I need to look into once summer is over! However, I had loads of it yesterday.......of course when I decide to take the next few months off it would come...........go figure!!! LOL!!
> 
> I will be here for your TWW!!! :hugs: keep me updated!!!Click to expand...

Yes I decided not to test and see if my temp rises which it did. Yey now I will wait see if tomorrow's temp is still high and consider my o day on the 15th.

You should really try this soy stuff it made a hella difference in my cycle and I will keep on using it if no bfp. Stalk away! :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

luna_19 said:


> I know I'm just setting myself up to be disappointed but I can't stop feeling like this is my cycle :)

That's good girl stay positive i'm with you :)


----------



## luna_19

I guess it's just me and you this cycle clearbluesky

Still feeling really good about everything hoping hubby and I are in for the best bday present ever :)


----------



## clearbluesky

luna_19 said:


> I guess it's just me and you this cycle clearbluesky
> 
> Still feeling really good about everything hoping hubby and I are in for the best bday present ever :)

It seems so! 

I'm glad you're feeling good about it and it would be the best birthday news! I'm praying for both of us.

:happydance: so do we symptom spot or what? You first :haha:


----------



## luna_19

I've got nothing at all :shrug:


----------



## clearbluesky

Me and you both! :hugs:


----------



## kraftykoala

I'm just waiting for this cycle to end :( Temps are up on new thermometer and AF is late but tests are BFN. Not convinced I ovulated. I've got some of the soya for next cycle so I'd like the witch to hurry the hell up now please!


----------



## clearbluesky

kraftykoala said:


> I'm just waiting for this cycle to end :( Temps are up on new thermometer and AF is late but tests are BFN. Not convinced I ovulated. I've got some of the soya for next cycle so I'd like the witch to hurry the hell up now please!

Your chart is looking good though! The temps are higher and higher. Maybe you ovulated later than you thought?


----------



## kraftykoala

I wondered that, but there was no bd'ing after the last time I recorded it (I think I broke DH with all the leaping on him) so if I did I think we would have missed it.


----------



## clearbluesky

LOL I know we abuse our poor men. You need to use opk's to predict ovulation since temping alone won't do that. I know how fustrating it can be to miss the good days.


----------



## kraftykoala

clearbluesky said:


> LOL I know we abuse our poor men. You need to use opk's to predict ovulation since temping alone won't do that. I know how fustrating it can be to miss the good days.

I never get positives on OPKs which makes me wonder whether I do at all, last month I had peak days on my monitor, this month I had 19 days of highs and no peaks. Mostly just want to write this month off


----------



## luna_19

that must be so frustrating koala! :hugs:
are your cycles usually this long?


6dpo and cramps all day long, I'm not even going to say it but you know what I'm thinking :lol:


----------



## clearbluesky

kraftykoala said:


> clearbluesky said:
> 
> 
> LOL I know we abuse our poor men. You need to use opk's to predict ovulation since temping alone won't do that. I know how fustrating it can be to miss the good days.
> 
> I never get positives on OPKs which makes me wonder whether I do at all, last month I had peak days on my monitor, this month I had 19 days of highs and no peaks. Mostly just want to write this month offClick to expand...

Oh the joys of our damn cycles right! Maybe you can ask your doctor to run some tests to check for ovulation if you're concerned. Simple blood test. Unfortunately my doctor won't do shit for me and I otta keep trying until I die :wacko:


----------



## clearbluesky

luna_19 said:


> that must be so frustrating koala! :hugs:
> are your cycles usually this long?
> 
> 
> 6dpo and cramps all day long, I'm not even going to say it but you know what I'm thinking :lol:

Ohhhh how I hope they are the cramps that will get you a bfp in a week. Please please please! Hey I can't help but to think it :haha: 

5 dpo and I only had a bunch of the tmi stuff earlier..You know the creamy shit we get that grosses everyone out :coffee: yeah I get that every time. :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## clearbluesky

By the way Luna is that your cat in your profile? What an adorable kitty I love cats ;)


----------



## clearbluesky

Rose! Where has rose been?


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> By the way Luna is that your cat in your profile? What an adorable kitty I love cats ;)

yup that's Roxy :)

Why won't your doctor do anything for you?


----------



## clearbluesky

Roxy is adorable! :)

Because I have gotten pregnant before so he doesn't think there is a problem. :shrug:


----------



## kraftykoala

Mine's like that, you've had two children, you're fine :s


----------



## clearbluesky

It's so frustrating! What if something changed you know? I didn't end up giving birth so could be anything :(


----------



## clearbluesky

How are the crampies today luna?


----------



## luna_19

That sucks about your doctor not helping, have you tried a different one?

I'm back to no symptoms at all today, wondering if I was just imagining it :shrug:


----------



## clearbluesky

I will do that if we have no luck :( pretty please please God give us some luck!

Well as weird as this sounds I hope you start cramping again :haha: when is af due and when will you take out the tests? Our cycles are so close to each other let's do it at the same time what do you say?

I'm a skinny girl and if you would see my belly from the side you would swear I'm 4 months preg.:wacko::shrug: WTF!!! I hope the soy didn't make me fat.


----------



## luna_19

I'm going to try to hold out until the 18th to test


----------



## clearbluesky

Af is due the 17th for me so if no show and my temps stay high I will test with you on the 18th :)


----------



## luna_19

Yay! I think we're both going to get our bfp this month ;)


----------



## clearbluesky

Positive positive positive!!!!!!


----------



## clearbluesky

I have stupid off and on headaches all day and all I have are advils. Hear that we're not supposed to take that as it could interfere with implantation. :dohh:


----------



## luna_19

Yeah I've been avoiding all medications during my tww, I find if I get a headache I usually just need to drink more water


----------



## clearbluesky

I drink like 50 gallons of water per day no jokes lol


----------



## luna_19

ha me too


----------



## clearbluesky

So what's up today? 8 dpo and no symptoms as usual. Makes me feel I'm out but I wanna stay positive. How do I do that? Luna tell me how to keep hope.


----------



## luna_19

Lots of people get their bfp with no symptoms! I also have nothing which is really unusual for me...i figure either I have gotten past the imagining symptoms phase or something really is different this time :)


----------



## 4.26.08

Hey girls!!! Ummmmm...........clearbluesky: your chart looks awesome!!! Jumped up .2 degrees today!! :thumbup: Don't give up on being positive until you have a reason (AF) to!!! :hugs:

Luna: the cramps and no symptoms can be counted as a symptoms if you usually have symptoms! Right?!? lol!

I have been stalking the thread and keeping both of you ladies in my thoughts :) I wish you both the best, brightest :bfp:'s ever!!!


asf: Hubby and I are extremely relaxed this month. I haven't taken one pill or one temperature this cycle. :happydance: I was becoming so obsessed, I couldn't sleep. It's so funny though, I have had the most EWCM and ovulation pain since we started TTC this month!! I did an opk Monday just out of curiousity and BAM....POSITIVE!! Like the test line showed up before the control line!!! Now isn't that some bull- ish!!! As soon as I decide to take the summer off by body wants to have some super ovulation cycle!! :haha: BAHAHAHA!! Anyways, just trying to adjust to this new "preventing" mindset...so weird.


----------



## luna_19

Still nothing here, bbs aren't even sore and af is due in 3 days...i really hope I'm one of those people where nothing=something :lol:


----------



## clearbluesky

4.26.08 said:


> Hey girls!!! Ummmmm...........clearbluesky: your chart looks awesome!!! Jumped up .2 degrees today!! :thumbup: Don't give up on being positive until you have a reason (AF) to!!! :hugs:
> 
> Luna: the cramps and no symptoms can be counted as a symptoms if you usually have symptoms! Right?!? lol!
> 
> I have been stalking the thread and keeping both of you ladies in my thoughts :) I wish you both the best, brightest :bfp:'s ever!!!
> 
> 
> asf: Hubby and I are extremely relaxed this month. I haven't taken one pill or one temperature this cycle. :happydance: I was becoming so obsessed, I couldn't sleep. It's so funny though, I have had the most EWCM and ovulation pain since we started TTC this month!! I did an opk Monday just out of curiousity and BAM....POSITIVE!! Like the test line showed up before the control line!!! Now isn't that some bull- ish!!! As soon as I decide to take the summer off by body wants to have some super ovulation cycle!! :haha: BAHAHAHA!! Anyways, just trying to adjust to this new "preventing" mindset...so weird.

Awww I'm glad you're cheking on us! Thank you for the support.

So have you :sex:since the positive opk? Maybe baby wants to br conceived this summer and fuck up your plans of ntnp lol :haha: well keep us posted on te not trying not preventing ;)

Obviously my temp went down today so not sure if this is the month. Last night I had intense cramps. It felt like ovulation cramps on one side. Don't know wth that was about but with the temp drop could mean af the bitchy witchy is coming :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

luna_19 said:


> Still nothing here, bbs aren't even sore and af is due in 3 days...i really hope I'm one of those people where nothing=something :lol:

I hope she stays away and we can test together !:dust::dust::

To me it's more devastating getting all the symptoms in the book and af arrives. Now that just kills me!


----------



## luna_19

I know! Over the last few months I have had almost everything, strange I would be happy to have no symptoms at all :haha:


----------



## luna_19

How are things on your end clearbluesky? I've got more of the same, most notably no af symptoms at all and I'm due tomorrow!


----------



## clearbluesky

You're so lucky AND amazing for not testing yet. I have a feeling this is it for you!

I'm the opposite I feel like af will show but haven't tested yet. Been pretty crampy and my temps obvious of what's ahead.


----------



## luna_19

Aw you're definitely not out yet :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

:cry: But i feel out :cry:


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry :(


----------



## clearbluesky

Don't be. Whenever it's time it will haPpen ;)


----------



## clearbluesky

:hugs:


----------



## kraftykoala

I'm so excited for both you ladies, hopefully this is your month! 

My monster cycle has ended at last, have got soy for this month to see if that makes any difference :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Glad you got the soy. What days are you going to take it? I didn't know much about it and took it from cd1-5 but seemed to have done it's job at making my ovulation more intense.

Luna luna luna may the witch stay the hell from you! :dust:

:dust:

By the way my temp went back up :)


----------



## kraftykoala

Going to try it days 3-7 this month and see what happens. How many mg did you take?


----------



## kraftykoala

clearbluesky said:


> By the way my temp went back up :)

Oooh oooh am I allowed to whisper a hopeful *dip* ?? :thumbup:


----------



## clearbluesky

I took 120mg a day. Good luck with it hon!


----------



## clearbluesky

Lol YES! I thought about it too ;) and I had pretty bad cramps the night before the dip. Crazy or could it be? :haha:


----------



## kraftykoala

I've got everything crossed that it was, when is af due?


----------



## clearbluesky

Thanks! I'll cross it all for all of us too :) Btw your boys look adorable! 

Af due Thursday the 17th according to fertility friend. I'm waiting to test with luna the 18th. So weird how I go from a minute of thinking I'm out to thinking I could be preg the next minute. Like right now I have that tummy feeling that af will show.


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> Glad you got the soy. What days are you going to take it? I didn't know much about it and took it from cd1-5 but seemed to have done it's job at making my ovulation more intense.
> 
> Luna luna luna may the witch stay the hell from you! :dust:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> By the way my temp went back up :)

See! We can still be testing buddies :)


----------



## luna_19

Omg 13 dpo for me!


----------



## clearbluesky

OMG that's amazing!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::baby::dust::yellow::hug::bunny::rain::wohoo::loopy::wave:\\:D/:xmas7:


----------



## clearbluesky

I'm so scared! I am so afraid to see af come or even to test. Oh boy!


----------



## luna_19

I know how you feel, I'm so nervous everytime I need to pee :haha:

I woke up in the middle of the night last night to go and was so excited af hadn't arrived yet I couldn't get back to sleep!


----------



## rose.

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been in touch for a while, had to have a break as the emotional roller coaster was getting too much! I've been on holiday so no shortage of BDing around the time ovulation was due, hoping to get lucky this month :)

Good luck to all of you, got my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## clearbluesky

Hey rose nice to her from you. Holiday bd is the best! Hope you get lucky too. When is the test date for you?


----------



## clearbluesky

luna_19 said:


> I know how you feel, I'm so nervous everytime I need to pee :haha:
> 
> I woke up in the middle of the night last night to go and was so excited af hadn't arrived yet I couldn't get back to sleep!

I am so excited for you! Can you believe we haven't tested yet? 

My temp dropped a bit this morning but staying positive.


----------



## luna_19

I'm waiting to test with you! Still looking good for now, I'm not calling myself late until I get through today though :)


----------



## 4.26.08

I don't know how you two have the patience to wait and test until the 18th!!!! I am soooooo rooting for you both!!!!! I can't wait!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Down 4 lbs since May 1st!!!!! 26 lbs to go!!!


----------



## clearbluesky

Wow congrats on the weight loss! It must feel great!

I honestly don't know how we're not testing lol I am so terrified of seeing a bfn that's my excuse. For some reason af showing up would feel less painful.


----------



## clearbluesky

luna_19 said:


> I'm waiting to test with you! Still looking good for now, I'm not calling myself late until I get through today though :)

Oh you will get through the day! I thought af was de yeterday for u?

FF confuses me. My lp is usually 12 days but now says period is due tomorrow? 13 dpo today yeyyyy.


----------



## luna_19

Yeah I usually have a 12 day lp but I did have a 13 day a few cycles ago...more likely I miscalculated my ov day though. Definitely the fear of another bfn is what's making me wait

Woo 13 dpo for you! 

I think I'm actually starting to get less nervous and more excited now! :)


----------



## rose.

Well done with the weight loss, great achievement :)

I've got ages left, af isn't due until 26th. My cycle went back 5 days a couple of cycles ago as af was late.. Turned out ok though as this month i should have ov during my holiday rather than around the time I was due to fly (which i would have been if it wasn't for the late af) Funny how things work out!!


----------



## clearbluesky

Ages?? That's next week :haha: we are way too impatient. So how was that trip? I need a trip soon but pretty busy woking right now:(


----------



## clearbluesky

luna_19 said:


> Yeah I usually have a 12 day lp but I did have a 13 day a few cycles ago...more likely I miscalculated my ov day though. Definitely the fear of another bfn is what's making me wait
> 
> Woo 13 dpo for you!
> 
> I think I'm actually starting to get less nervous and more excited now! :)

They say a day on and off on lp can happen but yes could have miscalculated. I really hope we are late. 

That's good! Send me that positive vibe:nope: I think I'm losing my mind :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

I feel like I won't be shocked or surprised if it's not my month. That's all I wanted to add.


----------



## luna_19

I was feeling so confident earlier today but now I'm having doubts...ugh!


----------



## rose.

I know.. A week feels like ages when it comes to tww though! Although the next week is going to be really busy so hoping it goes quick :)

Holiday was lovely thanks, just the break we needed to have a rest and destress!

Don't give up guys, think positive! Sending lots of :dust: your way


----------



## clearbluesky

Luna I know how you feel but you shouldn't worry since you are late so you actually have a chance. I know that af will show for me got a huge temp drop so I know it's coming but it's ok next round it is!


----------



## luna_19

I'm out :(


----------



## kraftykoala

luna_19 said:


> I'm out :(

:( Sorry lovely :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Sorry luna :( still keeping my fingers crossed for you clearblue x


----------



## 4.26.08

luna_19 said:


> I'm out :(


:hugs::hugs2::hugs: stupid witch!!


----------



## clearbluesky

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :( :hugs: mother f****** witch b*t***!!!!

I'm so sorry :( I will be right here with you for the next cycle. Let's make a February baby!!!!


----------



## luna_19

Yes! Next month will be our month :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Yeah!!!! We can do it it's just a matter of damn time. No one and nothing can stop us! Now let's be excited for next round togeter and enjoy all the great things we can while were not pregnant.

I'm feeling a bit chubbed out this month. Does anyone know if it's a good idea to lose a few pounds while TTC?


----------



## luna_19

My favorite summer beer is out, I'm going to pick some up on the way home :D

I think losing a few pounds is fine, I've lost a little weight since starting ttc because I'm drinking way less alcohol. I do yoga which is supposed to help with ttc anyway (but apparently isn't helping me...)


----------



## 4.26.08

I will do some research (google) and see what I can come up with. I am trying to lose the weight for health and aneedtobeskinnyagain reasons!!! LOL!!! but I am sure weight may play a factor in TTC. I read the Pregnancy symptoms forum on the website twoweekwait.com and so many women say they cut something out of their diet like caffeine, or added something. I have see a few women say that shedding some extra pounds helped. Definitely more women added or subtracting from their diet tho. :) Hope this helps. I will let u know what I find!!!


----------



## clearbluesky

luna_19 said:


> My favorite summer beer is out, I'm going to pick some up on the way home :D
> 
> I think losing a few pounds is fine, I've lost a little weight since starting ttc because I'm drinking way less alcohol. I do yoga which is supposed to help with ttc anyway (but apparently isn't helping me...)

Luna we are like soulmates :haha: I also do yoga and workout 5 days a week on top of it. Oh and I LOVE BEER! :lol: what's this one called?


----------



## clearbluesky

4.26.08 said:


> I will do some research (google) and see what I can come up with. I am trying to lose the weight for health and aneedtobeskinnyagain reasons!!! LOL!!! but I am sure weight may play a factor in TTC. I read the Pregnancy symptoms forum on the website twoweekwait.com and so many women say they cut something out of their diet like caffeine, or added something. I have see a few women say that shedding some extra pounds helped. Definitely more women added or subtracting from their diet tho. :) Hope this helps. I will let u know what I find!!!

You are so sweet thank for the research. I also found that losing extra weight helps just wasn't sure about a strict diet like no carbs or lower calorie intake would inyerfere with ovulation an egg quality. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> My favorite summer beer is out, I'm going to pick some up on the way home :D
> 
> I think losing a few pounds is fine, I've lost a little weight since starting ttc because I'm drinking way less alcohol. I do yoga which is supposed to help with ttc anyway (but apparently isn't helping me...)
> 
> Luna we are like soulmates :haha: I also do yoga and workout 5 days a week on top of it. Oh and I LOVE BEER! :lol: what's this one called?Click to expand...

It's this one https://gib.ca/beer/false-creek-raspberry-ale/#
Num


----------



## clearbluesky

Yum that sounds so good will need to fid me some.


----------



## clearbluesky

That bitch witch got me!


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry :hugs:

Now we're on exactly the same cycle and we can both have beer tonight!


----------



## clearbluesky

I'm already on it lol.


----------



## clearbluesky

So weird were on the exact day now :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Sorry clearblue :( good luck making a February baby!


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> So weird were on the exact day now :hugs:

I know!


----------



## kraftykoala

Aww girls, blooming witch!!! I'm on CD4 now, lets make february babies!!!


----------



## 4.26.08

clearbluesky said:


> That bitch witch got me!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I guess the stupid witch didn't get your memo: :af:!!!!

I love how positive you remain through out the TTC process. You are an inspiration to those of us who want to give up, scream, and cry everyday!!!Thanks for that!! Hope you enjoyed your beer last night :) I cheated (trying not to drink too many calories these days) and enjoyed a glass (or three) of wine!!! :flower:


----------



## clearbluesky

4.26.08 said:


> clearbluesky said:
> 
> 
> That bitch witch got me!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: I guess the stupid witch didn't get your memo: :af:!!!!
> 
> I love how positive you remain through out the TTC process. You are an inspiration to those of us who want to give up, scream, and cry everyday!!!Thanks for that!! Hope you enjoyed your beer last night :) I cheated (trying not to drink too many calories these days) and enjoyed a glass (or three) of wine!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Aw thanks :hugs: I've had my moments of weakness but we have to stay positive and encourage each other in this maddness world of baby making. If it's not this month it's next month or in a few months. Allllll about time! I decided not to let this time make me a sad person and enjoy what I have. So I enjoyed the beer :) glad you enjoyed your wine you have to spoil yourself once in a while I think we deserve it :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

kraftykoala said:


> Aww girls, blooming witch!!! I'm on CD4 now, lets make february babies!!!

Yes we are hopping on the February baby train! How's the soy treating you? I think I will do the same as you and take it from cd 3-7


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> 4.26.08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clearbluesky said:
> 
> 
> That bitch witch got me!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: I guess the stupid witch didn't get your memo: :af:!!!!
> 
> I love how positive you remain through out the TTC process. You are an inspiration to those of us who want to give up, scream, and cry everyday!!!Thanks for that!! Hope you enjoyed your beer last night :) I cheated (trying not to drink too many calories these days) and enjoyed a glass (or three) of wine!!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw thanks :hugs: I've had my moments of weakness but we have to stay positive and encourage each other in this maddness world of baby making. If it's not this month it's next month or in a few months. Allllll about time! I decided not to let this time make me a sad person and enjoy what I have. So I enjoyed the beer :) glad you enjoyed your wine you have to spoil yourself once in a while I think we deserve it :haha:Click to expand...

your positive attitude is definitely helping me stay positive too :hugs:


----------



## kraftykoala

clearbluesky said:


> kraftykoala said:
> 
> 
> Aww girls, blooming witch!!! I'm on CD4 now, lets make february babies!!!
> 
> Yes we are hopping on the February baby train! How's the soy treating you? I think I will do the same as you and take it from cd 3-7Click to expand...

So far no side effects to speak of, I did have a banging headache the first day I took it but I'm not sure it was related. Really hope it makes a difference


----------



## clearbluesky

Holly mother of periods! What I'm experiencing is intense:haha:

Oh I got pretty bad headaches with the soy.


----------



## 4.26.08

Hey Ladies,

Ummmmmmmmmm.................I have a little announcement to make. I got faint :bfp: Friday night on a FRER. I was set to leave for 8 days with my mother to visit family and a work conference trip and I did it just as a precaution bc I knew I may be drinking a bit. It is so crazy bc I really tried to avoid it this time around. We BD'd three days before I ovulated?!?!?! Maybe I ovulated earlier than I thought (which was earlier than usual). Nonetheless I am happy and on :cloud9:. I haven't missed my period yet so I am just bracing myself for the worst. Because I was not taking vitamins, flying, drinking (last week), and this long trip makes me nervous :wacko:

Now June HAS got to be your month!!!!! I really really really need you ladies as my bump buddies if this bean decides to stick!!!! :flower:


----------



## luna_19

Omg that's awesome congrats! :)


----------



## clearbluesky

4.26.08 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Ummmmmmmmmm.................I have a little announcement to make. I got faint :bfp: Friday night on a FRER. I was set to leave for 8 days with my mother to visit family and a work conference trip and I did it just as a precaution bc I knew I may be drinking a bit. It is so crazy bc I really tried to avoid it this time around. We BD'd three days before I ovulated?!?!?! Maybe I ovulated earlier than I thought (which was earlier than usual). Nonetheless I am happy and on :cloud9:. I haven't missed my period yet so I am just bracing myself for the worst. Because I was not taking vitamins, flying, drinking (last week), and this long trip makes me nervous :wacko:
> 
> Now June HAS got to be your month!!!!! I really really really need you ladies as my bump buddies if this bean decides to stick!!!! :flower:

Oh my GOD!!!! I am so happy for you! Congratulations I love hearing stories like these. I had a feeling I would log on and read a :bfp: announcement. :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

Can you list your symptoms for is obsessive ladies please? :lol: I think this is a lucky thread and we're all going to have a bfp SOON!


----------



## 4.26.08

clearbluesky said:


> Can you list your symptoms for is obsessive ladies please? :lol: I think this is a lucky thread and we're all going to have a bfp SOON!

Hey Clearblusky!! I really didn't keep up with my symptoms this time around like in the prior months. I do remember having a weird sore in my mouth (upper gum region). I thought this was really weird and it made me think, what if? But I thought there was no way this time around so I just let it go. Also, I remember feeling some lower back pain for a few days, but I thought that was pre AF symptoms. 

I hope you are doing well. I still have my fingers crossed for you!!! I really hope this is your month!!!


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> Can you list your symptoms for is obsessive ladies please? :lol: I think this is a lucky thread and we're all going to have a bfp SOON!

YES!

just wanted to check in, I'm trying not to spend so much time here obsessing but we're still cycle buddies clearbluesky! :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Me too! We'll see how that goes :haha:


----------



## rose.

Wow that's great congratulations :) its nice to read success stories on here especially when people don't have many symptoms.. Gives me a bit of hope of what might be even though I haven't had any clear signs!

Af is due for me tomorrow, I've had a couple of nosebleeds this week which i have never really had before.. Probably just the hot weather though. Other than that, nothing out of the ordinary.

This seems really weird but I've had quite a lot of Ewcm after ovulation this month. Had a bit today and at the start of the week I had quite a lot so made sure we bd'd just in case I was ovulating late. Hmm.. Hope Im not going to be late for no reason again


----------



## clearbluesky

OMG ROSE!!! I've heard really really really really positive outcomes with the nose bleeds. I hope this is it for you I'm very positive about it. :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

I am trying to stay away, not think too much or obsess but I'm so full of energy all the time I sometimes don't know what to do with it :haha: sometimes I feel like I make myself dizzy with all these thoughts that go through my head....If that makes any sense. Well it certainly keeps me happy and positive about it all.

I am going out with my girlfriends tonight. Hoping to release some of this energy on a dancefloor.

Cheers and dust to all my ladies wishing for a bump! :dust:


----------



## luna_19

good luck rose!


----------



## luna_19

Feeling really good right now. Getting ready to o in the next few days and hubby's work schedule has been much more cooperative this time around :D


----------



## clearbluesky

Me too! Good luck to you luna.


----------



## clearbluesky

I randomly came accross this website with card readings...And my lucky number 6 card reads:

Card 6 (The Sun) : Outcome**»
The Sun is shining on you - it's your time for success, joy and happiness. You will feel confident and full of vitality. It's a time to celebrate with friends and loved ones, perhaps enjoy a well-earned holiday, a time of pleasure and good news around children or the conception or birth of a longed-for baby. If you are not feeling this way take heart, you will enter this period soon.


----------



## rose.

Thanks both of you :) I haven't had any more nosebleeds, af is 2 days late now, thought it was going to arrive yesterday as I had a little bit of beige cm, but thankfully it didn't. Ahh I am so desperate to be pg this month! Think I will wait until Thursday/Friday to test. The latest I've been is 5 days so hopefully if af still isn't here then I'll be in with a good chance.

That horoscope looks great clearblue sky, wouldn't it be fantastic if it was right!! It's very specific, got my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## luna_19

I think I ov'ed today! I'll know for sure tomorrow...ALSO talked hubby into some after work :sex: today so hoping that did the trick :D


----------



## kraftykoala

I think I'm about to ovulate, temp took a big dip yesterday. Only problem is my husband is in bloody Munich until thursday!


----------



## clearbluesky

rose. said:


> Thanks both of you :) I haven't had any more nosebleeds, af is 2 days late now, thought it was going to arrive yesterday as I had a little bit of beige cm, but thankfully it didn't. Ahh I am so desperate to be pg this month! Think I will wait until Thursday/Friday to test. The latest I've been is 5 days so hopefully if af still isn't here then I'll be in with a good chance.
> 
> That horoscope looks great clearblue sky, wouldn't it be fantastic if it was right!! It's very specific, got my fingers crossed for you :)

Wohooooooo! Good luck rose I really hope it's your lucky month. Stay positive and keep us in the loop. We are all amazing at not testing early. I'm amazed :)


----------



## clearbluesky

We are all around the same time on ovulation! I think my opk will be positive today. I will find out in a few hours.

Krafty too bad he's not home. I hope your ov will hold off until he comes back.

Fingers crossed for all of us :)


----------



## rose.

Thanks, will let you know. No sign still. I've had a few blobs of ewcm today again. Something I've noticed too is that I normally get creamy yellow cm in the few days before af, but I haven't had that yet. Now I'm going to over analyse everything - starting to become impatient and really want to test! Must keep waiting...

Good luck all of you :) Hope you all catch it!


----------



## luna_19

Not sure if my ov was late yesterday or early today...either way hubby should be home tonight :) testing is June 13 which will be my elusive cd 28


----------



## clearbluesky

Were almost back in the tww luna! Got my positive opk earlier :)

Rose different is good hon I can't wait to see your bfp.

We will all get our :bfp: this round! No joke this time IT WILL HAPPEN! :dust: my positive meter is about to explode :haha:


----------



## Clomidgirl

Looks like I am on the same day as some of you also, I ovulated yesterday! This two week wait is a killer!


----------



## luna_19

Welcome! :)

I am definitely not looking forward to the next 2 weeks...hopefully it will be my last tww :D


----------



## kraftykoala

Hmmm, I might catch hubby after all, OPK soooo close but still not positive, but I did get peak on my monitor today and I have the worst twinges in my side and back. Maybe it will hold off for tomorrow


----------



## rose.

That's good news Luna and koala, keeping my fingers crossed that they arrive home in time!

Clearblue, I really hope we all get our bfs, that would be so good!

Af has stayed away, had loads of watery cm today with a few random sticky stretchy blobs.. Not had this before. Not testing is getting so frustrating but I've only got to wait until tomorrow or Friday :) walked past super drug today and had to use All my willpower not to go in and buy a test! But I want to make sure I'm at least 5 days late before I test, soo don't want anymore bfns! It's better to still have a hope that I'm pregnant than find out I'm not!


----------



## Clomidgirl

I hope this is the last tww that would be SO amazing!! This is the first month out of 8 months that I have actually o'd(on clomid) so hopefully I have a good chance this cycle!!


----------



## kraftykoala

Oh my lord I am having so much pain! Is it the Soy making it so painful?


----------



## clearbluesky

Yes the soy did that to me! I had intense ovulation pain for days!!! But this round I barely had any.


----------



## clearbluesky

Your man better be ready when he get's home :haha:

Welcome clomidgirl. This is the last tww for all of us you are now included :)

Rose you are so strong and I know exactly how you feel about not wanting to test. Although you will have to test soon because you will be late and you will test positive. Yessssss yes we will! Sounds promising your description. That and the fact that you're late :)


----------



## luna_19

I agree rose you totally have it this time! Yay for being late :)

And yay for koala's hubby getting back tomorrow just in time :)


----------



## clearbluesky

AND yay for us in the TWW!


----------



## luna_19

when are you due clearbluesky? want to test with me on the 13th? :happydance:


----------



## clearbluesky

Of course! I think I'm due the 13th or 14th I will find out when fertility friend confirms ovulation. :hugs: :baby::thumbup::haha:


----------



## luna_19

woo testing buddies! :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

Soon to be bum buddies!


----------



## clearbluesky

Omg not bums bumps please LOL


----------



## kraftykoala

PMSL @ bum buddies :D


----------



## luna_19

omg that was hilarious :lol:

bump buddies it is!


----------



## clearbluesky

Hahaha I got over excited typing


----------



## kraftykoala

I'm confused. My temp has started going back up and the OPKs have got lighter again but my monitor says peak still.


----------



## clearbluesky

I don't have any experience with the monitor but your temp is still not that high. Lower than other previous days. If your temp continues to rise and we look at your temps only put asside monitor and opk's , it looks like you had ovulated On Cd 15. Which looks like you had the bd timing 2 days before right. Whatever you do get down to business when hubby is home everyday until you are sure you ovulated. That's wht I would do. 

The wonderful world of trying to conceive right?


----------



## kraftykoala

Utter PITA!! Still, any excuse to jump the hubby right?


----------



## clearbluesky

Definitely! :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

How's it going rose?


----------



## luna_19

Yes rose we need an update!


----------



## luna_19

I think I'm paying for my no symptoms last month...I'm all crampy :/


----------



## clearbluesky

Edit! You are 3dpo! Do you usually get early cramps?


----------



## luna_19

I don't even know anymore, I think my body is just mocking me...

Cramps started just after ov, either 1 or 2 dpo so I'm guessing it's nothing since even if we did catch my eggie it's way too early for my body to know about it.

Sigh


----------



## clearbluesky

Our bodies just love to torture us! Every month I pop a new symptom that makes me think too. But with all that said anything is possible. We have to stay positive. 

I feel like this is going to be a long tww :sleep:


----------



## luna_19

Yes 10 days until testing day feels like forever :(


----------



## rose.

Sorry girls, got a big fat ugly 'not pregnant' on a clearblue digi on Thursday night. I was so disappointed, it was actually the first time I've cried while ttc! Was so hoping it was our month and I felt like we were never going to get there.

Now I've had a few days to think about it I'm feeling a bit more positive, still dont have af or any sign of it, so I'm wondering if I maybe ovulated quite a lot later than I thought and therefore testing on Thursday could have been too early. I am so hoping that's the case, I've had a February baby in my head for a couple of months now so if it doesn't happen I'm going to be so disappointed!

Going to wait to see what happens this week and do another test with fmu at the end of the week if still no sign of af. If that's still negative off to the doctors! Will be my first trip while ttc, but now I'm 8 days late if I estimated ovulation right, and I'm getting a bit worried...

Hang in there, not long until you can test too!!


----------



## luna_19

good luck rose! there was someone on another thread that didn't get a bfp until 25 dpo so as long as af stays away there's still hope :)

Today I keep going back and forth in my mind worrying that it will never happen for me, then I think statistically the more cycles we try for the more chance there is I will finally see my bfp, then thinking what if there's something wrong with me or I just waited too long, or I was on bc for too long...ugh! 

I think the weekend days during my tww are the worst, as much as I dislike working at least it keeps my mind on other things :wacko:


----------



## clearbluesky

Rose I'm sorry you had to see a bfn but stay positive. :hugs: you can never be sure of ovulation unless you temp so you are right there's a chance you ovulated later. I know exactly how you feel I have been in that same spot for many many months but try not to let it get to you and bring you down. It's going to happen you will get that :bfp: if you believe it!


----------



## kraftykoala

Well apparently I ovulated, woohoo! Now to force myself not to be stupid and test early :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Hey you're right on dpo with luna and I. So we should all test on the 13th together.


----------



## kraftykoala

Oooh yay, testing buddies!


----------



## luna_19

Woo!


----------



## rose.

Thanks both of you! I really hope so. Still no sign of af.. Don't even feel like its due anymore! Just carrying on as normal as if it arrived on time, we will see what happens at the end of the week!

Hopefully you will all get your bfps soon :D


----------



## luna_19

I had the strangest dreams last night..can't really remember but did involve lots of water, a bear, and getting my bfp :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

LOL maybe it meant you will become mamabear and I have no clue about the water part.


----------



## rose.

Lol that sounds weird! Hope the bfp bit comes true! I've read quite a few posts where people have dreams about bfps and then they get one that month - so hope the same happens for you :)

Af isn't here but I've had that (sorry tmi) wet inside feeling that you get when it's about to arrive, and then I got a bit of cm which was yellow/very light brown.. usually that is followed by af but it's stopped and af still isn't here. Confused!!

Went to superdrug today and got 4 frers for £10.50 so hope I get a chance to use them at the end of the week :) At least I'm well stocked up with decent tests now!


----------



## clearbluesky

Well I hope you will get to use the frers and give us good news rose.


----------



## clearbluesky

I would be right there googling implantation bleeding :haha:


----------



## rose.

Thanks, I shouldn't have bought them as now I'm desperate to test! might have to do one tomorrow morning. Whenever I ovulated, I should have waited long enough now so lets hope it's better news tomorrow. Otherwise I'll be off to work in a mood!!


----------



## rose.

Any symptoms yet?


----------



## clearbluesky

I don't think it's crazy to test tomorrow. You have been so patient all this time. I'm crossing my fingers for your :bfp:


----------



## clearbluesky

My brain is once again creating a symptom because I have been feeling off and on nausea or maybe dizziness since yesterday. Not sure how to describe it but definiteley too early for symptoms like nausea at this point.


----------



## luna_19

I think I've been at this long enough to realize I'm just imagining most of my symptoms now :haha:

The being said I'm still having on and off cramps, was kind of bloated last night, and I think bbs are starting to get sore...

Rose I have had 3 frers sitting in my bathroom since I last tested early (cycle 3) that call to me all the time!


----------



## rose.

Having tests in the house is too tempting. I try not to buy them unless I need them for that reason!!

At least they are a bit encouraging :) good luck girls!


----------



## clearbluesky

Lol luna you are right! It's so annoying to think if and ifs then realize afterwards it was all just in our heads. Maybe our hormones before af cause a lot of the symptoms. It gives us something to waste our time on at least. 

So do we tet the 13th or give in this cycle? I have ic's maybe 2 of them.


----------



## luna_19

I'll have to see how I'm feeling next week...i really don't want to ever see another bfn in my life :(


----------



## luna_19

On the other hand maybe next Monday would be a good test day...that's 13 dpo for me and right now 6 days sounds like so much sooner than 8 days :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

Ok I will see how I feel by then too.


----------



## kraftykoala

I'm inventing symptoms as well, I'm soooo crampy and my right boob was really really sore last night. I've got a bag full of ICs i'm having to restrain myself from using!

TWW sucks!


----------



## clearbluesky

So who else thinks this website. https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/
Is like crack in the tww? :haha:


----------



## kraftykoala

Do I want to click that link?


----------



## clearbluesky

Click at your own risk!


----------



## luna_19

It is crack don't click it! :haha:

Feeling really positive today :D


----------



## kraftykoala

Arrgghhhh, I clicked!!


----------



## clearbluesky

Oooops! I've created monsters!!! 

I'm happy to hear you're positive luna :) can you please send sme of that vibe my way?

I feel the same as the last 11 cycles so not so positive but nothing I can do besides keeping calm and carrying on.:blush:


----------



## luna_19

I like to remember that most women don't start getting preg symptoms until 6-8 weeks, it probably doesn't hurt that my body seems to do something different every cycle to keep me guessing :haha:

Also I have to remember that the longer I try the more chance of finally being successful!


----------



## clearbluesky

You are so right. Let's all keep our chins up! My body came up with new things only I ran out after so long :haha:

You still cramping?


----------



## clearbluesky

Krafty your chart looks so promising and I know my charts. I don't want to give you false hope but think you got it this cycle looking at those high temps:)


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> You are so right. Let's all keep our chins up! My body came up with new things only I ran out after so long :haha:
> 
> You still cramping?

on and off, it doesn't happen every cycle but has happened before...

I really shouldn't keep thinking it but I know that my brother and his wife are currently going through ivf to try for their second (she can't get preg whatsoever on her own) and it would be so awesome if we were due around the same time!

still can't decide if I will test early...ugh, either 5 or 7 days until I know if we succeeded


----------



## clearbluesky

Well I really think that you will get the bfp you have been waiting for. It's all about the timing and you seem to be pretty regular and ovulating. Most people I know took them up to 10 months to conceive. So as you mentioned statistics. Makes me nervous it hasn't happened to me yet :(:shrug:

When is your sister in law starting ivf?


----------



## luna_19

She's already started, first cycle failed, I think she was having had second transfer late may so she's probably in the tww too! We're not super close so I just heard through other family, with their first they didn't tell anyone until she was 12 weeks so I'm guessing they might do the same thing this time.

You have really regular cycles too so it's just a matter of time! I know there are so many stats out there but the one I like remembering the most right now is that the average healthy couple will take between 6 and 12 months to conceive so we're both right in there :)


----------



## luna_19

And you're one up on me because you have had a bfp in the past, until it happens for me I can't help but wonder if it's even possible.


----------



## rose.

Af arrived this morning :( was expecting it though as I got another bfn yesterday morning.

Ahhhhh is it ever going to happen! I am beginning to get worried.. I know the stats are on our side still but you can't help but worry, especially when it seems like everyone I know is getting pregnant by accident after 'just one time'

Well, one positive is that I'm going to a party on Saturday and now I can have a drink and don't have to make up an excuse for why I can't have one. Trying to look on the bright side!

Hope my cycles aren't going to start going irregular :( I've decided to start charting this month, going out to get a bbt today so if any of you have some simple advice for me I'd appreciate it :) completely new to it so sort of in need of an idiots guide lol


----------



## clearbluesky

Rose I am sorry about af :(

Sometimes it happens that we are late and its very frustrating. I think its a great idea to start temping and really understand your cycles. 

Here are a few tips, dont worry too much if you dont take your temp at the exact time. As long as you had a few hours of sleep. Take your temp as soon as you wake up even before you stand or anything. Dont drink water before just take that thermometer right away. After the cycle you will clearly see when you ovulated and how long your luteal phase is if god forbid you dont get pregnant ;) If you have spotting a few days before then you can either mention it to your doctor or look into vitamins to lengthen it. A couple cycles ago I had spotted a couple days prior to af so I started taking vitamin b6 and so far I havent had it anymore. My luteal phase also moved up a day. Thats all I can think of for now. If you do your chart on fertility friend it will automatically detect your ovulation once your temp goes up after ovulation. The only frustrating thing with it is that you have to temp a few cycles for it to really get your pattern. Im always here if you have any questions &#61514;

Heres a little song to make you feel better. :hugs:


Don't worry about a thing
Cause every little thing gonna be all right
Singin Don't worry about a thing
Cause every little thing gonna be all right

Rise up this mornin
Smiled with the risin sun
Three little birds 
Pitch by my doorstep 
Singin sweet songs 
Of melodies pure and true
Sayin This is my message to yououou


----------



## clearbluesky

luna_19 said:


> She's already started, first cycle failed, I think she was having had second transfer late may so she's probably in the tww too! We're not super close so I just heard through other family, with their first they didn't tell anyone until she was 12 weeks so I'm guessing they might do the same thing this time.
> 
> You have really regular cycles too so it's just a matter of time! I know there are so many stats out there but the one I like remembering the most right now is that the average healthy couple will take between 6 and 12 months to conceive so we're both right in there :)

I understand them not wanting to say anything until later as it must be so stressful to go through ivf, at the price it costs too! 

Well I am loving your positive attitude and as long as we both have faith then time is the only thing holding this off for now ;)


----------



## luna_19

It will happen! 

:hugs: rose


----------



## kraftykoala

clearbluesky said:


> Krafty your chart looks so promising and I know my charts. I don't want to give you false hope but think you got it this cycle looking at those high temps:)

Big old dip this morning though.

My right boob is so sore, I'm weepy and completely irrational today, feel like AF is coming which isn't making me v positive :(


----------



## clearbluesky

It's too early or af symptoms right? Dip isn't always bad either


----------



## rose.

Thanks for the tips, good to know I don't have to worry so much about temping at the same time, I'm feeling really optimistic about this month now and looking forward to starting charting, will be good to check that I'm definitely ovulating :) 

And thanks for the little song, cheered me up lots :)


----------



## clearbluesky

I will be right there with you on the next cycle ;) I gave myself a reality check today as I don't feel this is the month at all.


----------



## luna_19

Hey it's not over yet!


----------



## clearbluesky

Lol I know but I wanna get it over with already :haha:


----------



## luna_19

These last few days are the worst! Although I do feel much more relaxed this time around :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Omg the worst! I find after 7dpo if I don't feel it then that's it.


----------



## luna_19

That's way too early to give up!


----------



## clearbluesky

I know I'm sorry I'm being a downer this time. I am just terrified to hit that 1 year ttc :cry:


----------



## clearbluesky

How are you feeling?


----------



## kraftykoala

Hugs ladies xxx I caved and used one of my ICs, BFN. So angry at myself because I now feel really deflated :(


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: both of you

Clearbluesky I can only imagine how disappointing the past year has been, maybe your doctor will finally agree to some testing once you hit 1 year, if not I'm sure another doctor will be more willing to help BUT of course you won't need any help if you get your bfp in a few days!

Koala 10 dpo is way too early to test!

Afm I'm feeling good, it's strange but I'm not having that nervous butterflies in my stomach feeling at all this month, just feeling really relaxed for a change. :)


----------



## clearbluesky

I really do need to find another doctor if it doesn't work out soon.

It's great to be more relaxed and not look so deeply into each symptom. Only a few more days until testing. I am praying for all our bfp's so we can move on with our lives already :haha: I hate this part right here! 

My temp is way down now and 11dpo. I'm not too dissapointed since I have so much going on this next few months.:wacko:


----------



## kraftykoala

Temp went way down this morning and feeling really like af is about to land. My cycles used to be 26-28 days so I think she'll be here today or tomorrow. Feel a bit gutted really but on we go


----------



## rose.

Don't give up girls af hasn't showed her ugly face yet! You're still in :) good luck, hope you all get your bfps


----------



## luna_19

ugh I wish I knew what my body was doing right now!


----------



## clearbluesky

Maybe this will make us all feel better.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqRh9IToskA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## luna_19

Bfn this morning :( 
I wish af would just show up already, my bbs hurt


----------



## kraftykoala

I'm exactly the same, boobs hurt, crampy, BFN. Want to move on to next month now


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I ovulated yesterday! x


----------



## clearbluesky

I'm sorry girls still early though. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

I'm trying to remember that lots of people get a bfn this early, no sign of af yet today so that's good news :)


----------



## clearbluesky

I got a bfn then a bfp at 15dpo or so last time so still hope ;)


----------



## kraftykoala

Well just as I'm on my way to bed the witch has landed, wasn't really surprised but still a little disappointed. Still, a 28 day cycle is pretty awesome compared to 40 odd days so not complaining too hard. Next month is my month!


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> I got a bfn then a bfp at 15dpo or so last time so still hope ;)

I hear so many people say the same thing and it makes sense, I guess firstly I need to see if I can make it to that elusive cd27 tomorrow...i feel like af is knocking at my door right now though :/

:hugs: koala, next cycle is definitely going to be your lucky one!


----------



## luna_19

Well I'm out :(

How are you doing clearbluesky? You're our last hope for this month!


----------



## kraftykoala

:( Sorry Luna. Our cycles are well synced aren't they!


----------



## clearbluesky

I'm so sorry girls :hugs: chin up for next cycle. It really is crazy how our cycles synced up. Af is due tomorrow for me and no doubt she will be there. Absolutely no doubt! 


:dust: to us all for next cycle. I have 2 trips in the next few weeks. One will be in m tww so hopefully it will help my insanity during that time.


----------



## luna_19

It occured to me last night as I was laying awake feeling sorry for myself that keeping with the trend of having so many taurus people in my life ever since I met hubby it would be completely fitting for us to conceive on cycle 8 so I can deal with one more bull :haha:


----------



## 4.26.08

Hey Ladies!! I come by and check on your progress everytime I log on. I still have all of you in my thoughts and can't wait to see your bfp's!!! I wish all the baby dust in the world to you ladies!!!


----------



## clearbluesky

:haha: that's a great thought. I don't know any bulls but I'd take one too.


----------



## clearbluesky

4.26.08 said:


> Hey Ladies!! I come by and check on your progress everytime I log on. I still have all of you in my thoughts and can't wait to see your bfp's!!! I wish all the baby dust in the world to you ladies!!!

Hey thanks for checking up on us. How's the pregnancy so far? Hope next time you drop by you see pix of our bfp's


----------



## clearbluesky

Btw some update, my doctor is willing to refer me to the fertility clinic which I have decided to move forward to. I am so terrified but happy to be living in Quebec where treatments are at least covered.


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> :haha: that's a great thought. I don't know any bulls but I'd take one too.

with my luck I'll end up with a redhead too (hubby is fair haired) :lol:


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> Btw some update, my doctor is willing to refer me to the fertility clinic which I have decided to move forward to. I am so terrified but happy to be living in Quebec where treatments are at least covered.

that's good news! has your doctor ever done any testing so far? I'm due for my annual physical/pap in July which will be the start of cycle 8 so will definitely be bringing ttc up when I go if I'm not preggo yet...even though I have all the signs sometimes I wonder if I'm ovulating at all, it seems so unlikely we wouldn't have been successful at all yet. Plus we were doing rhythm/withdrawal for several months before actually ttc which I know isn't supposed to be very reliable.

Oh well, maybe this will be our month and I won't have to worry.

hey 4.26.08! nice to see you stopping by :)


----------



## clearbluesky

The chances of conceiving each month is so low I never thought it would be this hard. I hear healthy couples telling me it took them months and months to get pregnant all the time. But if I were you I would bring up the ttc to the dr if it doesn't happen by then. He will at least be prepared to send you for some tests. I kept being pushed away and told it will happen but this time I didn't take it :haha: but I really hope it won't get to that for you. Have you thought of charting to make sure you're ovulating?

My doctor said he could send us for tests or simply refer us to the clinic which will do all the tests anyway so I will go with that.


----------



## luna_19

I consider temping pretty much at the start of every cycle but I think it would just stress me out, I tried opks twice and never got a clear positive either time which apparently isn't that unusual. I guess I have a few days still to decide if I want to get temping, I imagine it's the first thing the Dr would suggest anyway...


----------



## rose.

Really sorry girls, was an unlucky month for all of us :(

That's good news about your apt clearblue sky - I know it's scary but hopefully he will be able to make some recommendations to get your bfp in no time!

Luna, I didn't temp until this cycle, I'm hoping it will confirm that I'm ovulating as there is always that little doubt in my mind. Temps seem to be a bit all over the place at the moment but I suppose I'm still getting the hang of it and maybe need to invest in a better thermometer! So far I'm finding it quite interesting :)

Good luck for next cycle :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

My doctor never suggested it but then again he didn't try to help at all but maybe you can try for a few days and if it stresses you out stop it. I understand what you mean I got stressed out with it at one point too.


----------



## clearbluesky

Oh by the way af got me too. That damn af I had no hope this month! 

Rose


----------



## clearbluesky

Rose share that chart with us stalkers :haha:


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> Oh by the way af got me too. That damn af I had no hope this month!

:hugs:

Ok I think I'll give it a try, question though today I was meant to get up for work at 6:15 but I first woke up at 5:30 then kind of half slept for the next 45 minutes, would I take my temp at 5:30 or wait until I'm about to get up?


----------



## clearbluesky

I have read a lot about this and alot of sources say to make sure it's same time everyday but I personally think as long as you temp before you physically get up and you had a few hours of sleep before it should be good. I used to be really paranoid about taking my temp at the exact time and that's what caused me to stress out. So if I wake up an hour before my usual time I take my temp then and don't take it an hour after. The pro's can correct m if I'm wrong.


----------



## luna_19

Ah thanks :)

I'm worried I'm going to find out something is wrong but I guess if there is it's better to know now...


----------



## kraftykoala

clearbluesky said:


> Oh by the way af got me too. That damn af I had no hope this month!
> 
> Rose

:hugs:

This is definitely our month girls, march babies all round!!


----------



## clearbluesky

I'm the same as you luna but you are right better know instead of wasting precious time.

March babies here we come! :dust:


----------



## luna_19

woo!

ok thermometer bought, ff account set up, chart in my sig, eek!...just have to tell hubby he's going to be waking up to beeping every day :haha:


----------



## kraftykoala

CD3 and started on the soy again :D Positive positive positive


----------



## clearbluesky

LOL my hubby hates the beeping sound! Woooo another chart to stalk.


----------



## rose.

Does that link work? It says my temps vary a lot more than normal! I've been I'll this week though with a sore throat and cold, so maybe that's got something to do with it. I also think I need to get a better thermometer but I'll carry on with it this month and see what happens


----------



## luna_19

I wonder if your thermometer isn't working properly, temps in the 34s are quite low for people


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> LOL my hubby hates the beeping sound! Woooo another chart to stalk.

When I told him he said he would forget and think it's his alarm going off and that's totally what happened this morning :lol:


----------



## clearbluesky

Rose that is pretty low is it a brand new thermometer? I have a cheap walmart one and it's not the best but works fore now.


----------



## clearbluesky

luna_19 said:


> clearbluesky said:
> 
> 
> LOL my hubby hates the beeping sound! Woooo another chart to stalk.
> 
> When I told him he said he would forget and think it's his alarm going off and that's totally what happened this morning :lol:Click to expand...

:haha: well that works. If it starts to bother him put the pillow over your head like you're trying to choke yourself haha


----------



## rose.

Yeah it's new, it's a Braun digital one from Superdrug was about £15. They didn't have any bbt ones so it's just a standard one, definitely going to order one for my next cycle though if I need it. I've had a cold the last few days so have been breathing through my mouth all night, wondered if that might account for the massive dip as I was able to breathe through my nose last night. It's annoying because I purposely bought a new therm so it was reliable!


----------



## luna_19

How's everyone doing? My temping seems to be going well, :sex: has begun, just waiting for my moment of truth...am I actually ovulating? should know within a week!


----------



## rose.

Hi! My temps seem to be going a bit better... seem to be around the same for the last few days, I'm putting the 34s down to the fact I had to breathe through my mouth as I had a cold. Otherwise my thermometer has gone mad!! I'm hoping it's accurate enough to tell me if/when I'm ovulating.

I've started using my digital opks again this morning, expecting to ovulate by the end of the week :) OH and I have been BD'ing every other day, he's extra keen to make a baby this month so hoping he will stick at it :)


----------



## luna_19

We'll be oving at pretty much the same time rose!

Hubby's are kinda silly sometimes, last cycle he was super into it, we bded almost everyday leading up to o but last night he told me he was feeling pressured! Maybe he just had a bad day at work, either way I told him we don't have to go nuts but every other day through Sunday would be great. What guy complains about too much sex anyways? :haha:


----------



## rose.

Haha exactly!! Before ttc they'd have been happy doing it twice a day, every day. Think they worry that the reason it's not happening is down to them though.. I explained to mine the other day that we only have a 20% chance each cycle even if we do it right, so think that made him feel a bit more relaxed :)

My temp went up loads this morning, the highest it's been this cycle. So maybe I ovulated a few days earlier than expected.. Wish I'd start using the opks a few days earlier! Will see what tomorrows temp says. I'm actually finding it really interesting!


----------



## luna_19

I never thought of it like that, I thought he meant I was pressuring him which I thought was really odd...it makes more sense if he's worrying it's something wrong with him. 

Either way we took last night off and he's at work tonight so hopefully he's ready to start some serious :sex: tomorrow!


----------



## rose.

Yeah I think they just assume, my oh is always saying he doesn't want anyone to know we are ttc until I get pregnant, even close friends, and I think it's because he thinks they will assume there's something wrong with him! 

My temp took a big drop again today so i definitely think its all down to my thermometer. Trust me to pick a dodgy one. Going to buy a proper bbt one for next cycle if I need it.


----------



## clearbluesky

Hi ladies! Looks like we are all close to ovulation. Get the hubbies down to business ;) I am having a laid back cycle, no soy no stress, even forgot to temp for a few days. I think it may be because we're waiting for our appointment to see what's next. 

How is the temping going for you all? Rose it does sound like there may be something with that thermometer.


----------



## luna_19

how long do you have to wait for your appointment clearbluesky?

I'll bet you'll be one of those people who has to cancel their appt because you get a bfp!

Hubby is home tonight AND he has had several hours to relax playing video games with his online buddies so he'd better be ready to get down to business later :haha:

Also I realized we're going to be away at the end of my cycle so this will definitely be a wait and see no early testing one :)


----------



## rose.

Hope you get your bfp before your apt clearblue sky!

I know, definitely not right, don't want to change it before the end of my cycle though or it's all going to be completely wrong anyway. Will see what happens. Luna, what therm are you using?

Sounds like we're all getting plenty of bd, we've done it every 2 days without fail since af stopped :) feeling really positive this month, hoping this will be all our lucky month :)


----------



## kraftykoala

The bding will be commencing in the koala house this evening! Had high on my monitor for a few days now so we'll see. 

I fell pregnant with #2 whilst waiting for tests for PCOS, hoping you have a similar experience clearbluesky!


----------



## clearbluesky

luna_19 said:


> how long do you have to wait for your appointment clearbluesky?
> 
> I'll bet you'll be one of those people who has to cancel their appt because you get a bfp!
> 
> Hubby is home tonight AND he has had several hours to relax playing video games with his online buddies so he'd better be ready to get down to business later :haha:
> 
> Also I realized we're going to be away at the end of my cycle so this will definitely be a wait and see no early testing one :)

I really doubt it but pray you're right ;)

Omg luna even our hubbies are the same :haha: make a deal. If you let him play he HAS to put out!


----------



## clearbluesky

You're all geting the bd timed! Good luck my friends I hope this will be your last month in this thread :) :dust:


----------



## clearbluesky

Oh and my appointment is end of July. I have several blood works and ultrasounds to do before.


----------



## luna_19

That's good you don't have to wait too long :)


----------



## rose.

I dont think I will actually be able to leave this thread once I get my bfp. I like chatting to you all too much! This is definitely my favourite thread :)


----------



## luna_19

Me too! 

Rose I'll check my thermometer brand for you when I get home. I found it at a pharmacy hiding beside the pregnancy tests but I did have to check a few places first so I wonder if they are kept behind the counter sometimes.


----------



## luna_19

This is the one I have https://www.pharmasystems.com/consumer_product_info.php?cPath=30_110&products_id=3050

My only complaint is that it takes about 2-3 minutes to get a reading, I just set my alarm for 5 minutes earlier and I kind of half fall back asleep while I'm waiting for it to beep.


----------



## clearbluesky

I love chatting with you girls here too! So hopefully we can start chatting about pregnancy complaints instead lol.

Luna I think that's a good sign your thermo takes longer so better reading. I had one like that before and I find it was more accurate. The one I use now is a cheap formetica from walmart but does the job for now.


----------



## clearbluesky

Rose!!!! Your chart was open as a tab on my phone after stalking it earlier today. I looked at it now thinking it was my chart :haha: I almost panicked that I lost track and didn't bd


----------



## rose.

Thanks Luna :) definitely going to buy one with 2 decimal places next. It's so frustrating making the effort to chart and also wondering whether it's going to be completely wrong anyway because of my thermometer. I'm just hoping that if it's consistently measuring low temperatures i will still see a general trend.

Haha! I'm trying the every other day method this month. OH is too tired after work to do it every day, and I find its more enjoyable :)

I hope we can start discussing pregnancy symptoms soon too!


----------



## luna_19

I wish we could just do every other day but hubby's work schedule is always changing...he's going onto a midnight shift for a week starting tomorrow so hopefully I can seduce him again tonight :haha:


----------



## rose.

Yeah, it's definitely good to fit in as much bd as possible if you've got a hectic schedule! 

I pounced when we got home from work today, had loads of Ewcm possibly the most I've ever had, so I think ov is just round the corner :)


----------



## luna_19

I'm concerned my temp didn't go up today like I thought it might :S


----------



## rose.

Maybe you haven't ovulated yet - you Could just be late this month. I would Get as much bd in as possible just in case


----------



## luna_19

Hopefully hubby is feeling up to it before work tonight...i was having ov pains throughout the day yesterday but they're still here so maybe today is the day!

I'm feeling so worried that I'm not actually ovulating, it will be such a relief if my temp actually goes up in the next few days


----------



## kraftykoala

I don't appear to be close to ovulating this month, the monitor says high but the OPKs are so pale. Harumph.


----------



## rose.

I always worry that I'm not ovulating as until now ive had no way of finding out. Well, even this month I can't be sure because of my dodgy therm! Had a temperature rise but it's gone back down today and still getting negative opks and Ewcm. So not sure :s I have had the most Ewcm I've ever had this month though, not sure if it's because I'm more aware of it or because I've been taking pregnacare conception. I'm hoping whatever it is will give us a better chance this month :)


----------



## kraftykoala

I left my thermometer at my mums so had to go back to crappy one today and ordered another.


----------



## luna_19

I think I o'ed yesterday! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Yay Luna :) your cycles overtaken mine now, I've got a positive opk today, which means I'm probably going to ovulate a week after i thought I would. I am so annoyed at myself! Every cycle up until now I've presumed that I ovulate around cd 14, and stopped regular bd'ing after I think I've ovulated. This month I was pretty sure I ovulated at the end of last week because I had loads of Ewcm on Thursday. So if I hadn't been doing this new bd plan, I might of missed it completely. Now I'm wondering how many months I've wasted by not having sex at the right time!

Oh well, at least now I know.. Going to keep the bd'ing up until af comes/I get my bfp.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## kraftykoala

Think I'm about to ovulate, temp took a dip on exactly the same day as last month and starting to get twinges :D


----------



## rose.

That's good news :)


----------



## luna_19

Yay rose and koala! 

I'm feeling confused about my temps now, today was up only slightly. Every day I think ok tomorrow I will have a clearer picture of what's going on then I don't :wacko:


----------



## rose.

I feel a little bit like that too, because of my stupid thermometer! Yours looks good though, looks like a clear rise to me :)


----------



## luna_19

I'm just worrying it's not enough of a rise to really count but it is definitely up and those first few temps I know were higher because I drank the night before...ugh I really hope I get another higher one tomorrow!

Have you found a better thermometer? I know you can order them online too if you can't find one in a store


----------



## luna_19

I just noticed if I view it in faherenheight it looks better, ha


----------



## rose.

Im sure I read that you normally only notice a rise of 0.2C or sometimes even 0.1C, so yours definitely looks significant :)

I haven't got one yet, because I thought if I change midcycle then all the temps will be completely different anyway. If my thermometer is broken but consistently measures my temperature lower than it's supposed to be, I thought I might at least notice a general pattern. If I'm not lucky this cycle I'm definitely going to get a proper bbt for next cycle


----------



## luna_19

Hopefully you can still notice a shift with your thermometer...where's our charting mentor when we need her? :haha:


----------



## rose.

I know!!! How are you doing clearbluesky? At least fertilityfriend tells you when you've ovulated so you dont have to do all the hard work!

Got another :) opk this morning, I've never had 2 in a row before and when I took the sticks out there were 2 strong blue lines which was encouraging. The sex every 2 days has sort of gone out the window and we've done it every day for the last 3 days, my husband seems to be wanting loads of it this month which is fine by me :)

I hope I get to see a trend on my chart! Even if I don't though I've learnt more about my body this month which is good


----------



## luna_19

Well apparently my sad little temp rise was good enough, 3 dpo today! :)


----------



## rose.

Yay I've just clicked on this thread and seen your nice red lines :) You must be so relieved you know you're definitely ovulating! My cervical fluid has been practically non existent today, completely different from the last couple of weeks. So hoping for a temperature rise in the morning :)


----------



## luna_19

Turns out I was ovulating exactly when I thought I was, yay :)

I hope your temp goes up tomorrow rose


----------



## clearbluesky

Boy am I having a confusing month. Ff says I ovulated on cd 10 but I really doubt it since my thermometer also started acting up. Either that or I'm not ovulating this month. I did feel some ovulation pain in the last few days just to make ot even more confusing.

Looks like you ladies are om track! Are you all officially in the tww?


----------



## rose.

I wish thermometers were all accurate would save a lot of confusion! What's your cervical fluid been like the past few days? I had a massive spike in mine a while ago which was obviously down to my thermometer but because I had loads of cervical fluid fertility friend didn't think I'd ovulated. I guess the only thing you can do is wait and see how your chart takes shape, and keep bd'ing as much as possible just in case.

I think I am, cervical fluid dried up a lot yesterday and had a temp rise this morning. The frustrating thing is ive run out of opks so couldn't test to check it was negative this morning.


----------



## luna_19

Today's temp takes away my crosshairs...I'm so confused :(


----------



## rose.

What are crosshairs?


----------



## clearbluesky

I think you're right rose I will just keep up the bd just incase. My cm has been odd tmi coming up. Didn't notice or heck before yeterday when I had a few gushes of wet stuff but that could have been you know what. Today has been the usual creamy stuff. 

If you had two days of positive opk then you should be good. I would consider yesterdy your ovulation day. Especially with the temp rise and cm.


----------



## clearbluesky

Luna you're above coverline so it should be good. But I get the whole confusion. It can never be simple right.


----------



## luna_19

Rose they're my red lines, if I don't discard today's temp they go away :(

I hope I'm still good, I am still up about 0.15 degrees from before o and I think I was breathing through my mouth last night because my throat was sore when I got up so maybe that was the problem...I'm back to the whole waiting to see what happens tomorrow thing again. Sigh


----------



## rose.

I had really low temps when I had a cold and was breathing through my mouth, it does make quite a big difference!


----------



## luna_19

Ugh I really hope that's all it was...if not there is no hope for this cycle at all.

Exciting your temp went up today rose!


----------



## rose.

Dont give up! Maybe your thermometer is a bit temperamental too?

Yeah :) Im not relying on the temps too much as I have to take my temp quite a few times for the thermometer to work properly, I usually do it until I get 2 in a row which are the same. Otherwise one day it says I'm 34 degrees the next 35.5!! Think it takes quite a lot of time to warm up. Can't wait to get a decent thermometer, then I can take my temp once and go back to sleep!


----------



## clearbluesky

When we get our bfp's we should all have a bonfire and burn our thermometers :haha: I'll throw in a few opk's in there too LOL


----------



## luna_19

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## rose.

Definitely sounds like a plan!!


----------



## clearbluesky

SO apparently ff now decided that I have not ovulated yet. I say this month is a bust! :(

:hugs: :dust: to you all


----------



## luna_19

I think my month is a bust too :(


----------



## rose.

Don't give up girls! Look at my random 40 day month, maybe you're just going to take a bit longer to ovulate - I used to be really regular, this month I've ovulated a week late again! You've still got a chance just keep up the bd'ing :)

:dust:


----------



## clearbluesky

Rose is right let's keep up the positive attitude. Atupid cycles can't get in our way. Only worry on my side is hubby will be out of town until next week.


----------



## rose.

If our minds can make our periods late beause we want to be pregnant so badly, then maybe they can delay ovulation! Keep thinking positively and hopefully it will stay away until he's back :)


----------



## luna_19

another day, another confusing temp :wacko:

today I learned that my thermometer gives me a significantly different reading depending on which side of my tongue I put it under (a difference of almost 0.3!) so maybe it's not so accurate after all.

Either way I am having all my usual post o symptoms and my temp is still sort of up so basically I'm just as confused as before :haha:


----------



## rose.

Mine is the same Luna, I get a much higher temp under my tongue than on it! So I've been trying to put it in the same place on my tongue every day. I've just looked at your chart and you have had a rise, if you've got all your normal post o symptoms then I'm sure you've ovulated :) 

I got 2 different temps this morning because we stayed at a friends overnight, got my first one which I've charted at 5am and then my second one which was higher and closer to what I've got the last 2 mornings at 9. I usually do it at 4.50 so I went with the lower one but I was worried about waking everyone up with the beeping so only checked it once rather than the few times I normally do. Still above the cover line though so think its ok!
Bded when we got home today just in case but my cervical fluid is completely different to how it was before ff says I ovulated, so fingers crossed :D


----------



## luna_19

Yay for the tww! (well sort of :haha: )


----------



## rose.

How's everyone doing? This cycle seems to be taking forever, af would have been due this week but now it's due at the end of next week :(

Hmm to pass the time, complete the end of this sentence:
When I get my bfp, I will...


----------



## luna_19

Waiting is the worst!

I'm feeling good but really don't think this is the month :(

When I get my bfp I will probably cry (tears of joy for a change!) then rush here to tell you all :)

Koala and clearbluesky how's it going?


----------



## rose.

Well you never know, bfps have a habit of popping up when you least expect them! 

When I get my bfp I will probably jump around my house crying with excitement waving my pee stick. My neighbours will think Im mad ;)


----------



## luna_19

oh yeah, if hubby is home I will definitely be waving my pee stick at him and considering his usual schedule I'll have to wake him up to do it :haha:


----------



## rose.

Hahaha! Has anyone else had problems with ff, I can't enter data it just wont save :s


----------



## luna_19

I've had that happen when I'm using my phone


----------



## rose.

Started working in the end, my red lines have gone dashed now though :( had a few random strings of ewcm yesterday. It was different to the ewcm I had before ovulation though, much thinner strings. Hoping I did still ovulate when ff says..


----------



## luna_19

Hey at least you have lines! I wouldn't worry it's only your first month charting and of course you know your body better than some website that just identifies patterns :)
(that's what I keep talking myself anyways )


----------



## rose.

Thanks :) 

I've noticed from your chart that you've been getting random patches of ewcm too - is that normal for you after ovulation aswell? Nice to know I'm not the only one :)


----------



## luna_19

It's not usual. Sometimes I have some random ewcm a few days after o but I got some first thing this morning which is definitely a new thing! Hope it's a good sign :)


----------



## clearbluesky

hello my friends! sorry I haven't been around as much lately but I spent a few days away and didn't even get to temp. Maybe it's a good thing ;) 

I see that you girls have lovely high lines in those charts! When are we due to test for the bfp's? I hope my cycle hasn't gone nuts on me, definitely didn't feel like a normal cycle. 

when I get my bfp I will probably yell O M G FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!! then tape the test on a bottle of beer and ask hubby to grab me a beer and see what happens :haha:


----------



## luna_19

Nice to are you back :)

I might have to steal your beer trick too ;)


----------



## rose.

That's good then, anything unusual is good :) so hopefully you will both get your bfps!

That beer trick is a really good idea, I might have to steal that ;) hope you had a nice trip. I will probably wait until I'm 14dpo to test, ff says much later as its my first cycle but as I've had shorter cycles before I don't think my luteal phase will be unusually long!

Would be so good if we all got our bfps this month :) then we could turn this in to a pregnancy thread lol


----------



## rose.

Oh and something a bit random, I keep seeing cars on my way to work with number plates which relate to ttc! Saw one the other day which was bfp, and then a few days later tww! Think my mind is going crazy with ttc, everything seems to relate to it


----------



## luna_19

:haha:

I'm on a mini vacation until the 12th and I'm not bringing any tests with me so that's the earliest I could test...if I were to actually make it that far there's a pretty good chance for a bfp!


----------



## rose.

Awesome, we should be testing around the same time then :)
When are you testing clearbluesky?


----------



## clearbluesky

Omg rose that is pretty strange with the car plates :haha: and steal away the idea we should all do it. Knowing my hubbie he will be confused and and say wth is this LOL.

Enjoy the mini vcation luna and check in on us once in a while. I have no idea when to test my cycle was so odd. Maybe next Wednesday?


----------



## clearbluesky

Ummmm luna! Do i detect a triphasic chart?


----------



## clearbluesky

Same to you rose!


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> Ummmm luna! Do i detect a triphasic chart?

I don't think it counts since ff didn't even think it was biphasic in the first place :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

We will see! How long is your luteal phase usually?


----------



## luna_19

13 days I think, af is due on Sunday! Although I really can't shake the feeling that this isn't my month, maybe it's just that we have been trying for what feels like forever...oh well, will just have to wait and see


----------



## rose.

Luna you've definitely got a rise now, I think ff has got a bit confused with your chart! 

Whats triphasic? (Sorry bit thick when it comes to charting ha, I'll learn eventually!!)


----------



## luna_19

It's when there's a second rise :)


----------



## clearbluesky

That feeling is way too familiar to me. I find it harder and harder to be positive and imagine a bfp. I have always been the most positive person and see the light in the darkest places but this ttc journey has introduced me to a bitter sad world. I try to beat that feeling everyday!

So with all that said, Sunday is only a block away! Hang in the ladies. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

And to think I came into this crazy ttc world thinking the hardest part was the decision to ttc in the first place! :wacko:


----------



## rose.

Thanks :) my temp went down a bit again today it seems to go up down up down a lot (probably my thermometer) ha so we will see what happens tomorrow... Again. Fertility friend is trying to persuade me to test - '19.6% of pregnancy tests are positive at 9dpo'. If I didn't have good willpower I wouldn't be able to resist!!


----------



## clearbluesky

I vote for do not test! 9dpo sounds way too early to me and the last thing you need now is worry if it's bfn. Good job on the will power :)


----------



## rose.

Yeah, no way am I testing if it's 80% chance it would be negative even if I was actually pregnant! I won't be testing until AF is due next week :)


----------



## august1eight

Hey all! I am new to all this, but would love to obsess with everyone else! 

I have had 3 m/c's in the past but am still hopeful. I am taking baby aspirin everyday and using preseed. I just ovulated yesterday! :happydance: Here's hoping 

:dust:


----------



## rose.

Hey, welcome to BnB! Sorry about your losses, sending you lots of :dust: this time around :)


----------



## clearbluesky

That's a great attitude rose! I really Hope your turn is this time!

Whenever I chart I know exactly when period is about to come. If temps drop then I tried not to test.


----------



## clearbluesky

Hi and welcome to the crazy world of tww!! I am so sorry to hear about your losses. :dust: to your next sticky baby.


----------



## luna_19

august1eight said:


> Hey all! I am new to all this, but would love to obsess with everyone else!
> 
> I have had 3 m/c's in the past but am still hopeful. I am taking baby aspirin everyday and using preseed. I just ovulated yesterday! :happydance: Here's hoping
> 
> :dust:

Welcome! I hope this is your month :)


----------



## august1eight

Thanks everyone! :wave:


----------



## luna_19

Temp is still up!


----------



## rose.

Yay luna it's looking really good :)

Mines dropped, does that mean I'm out? I'm still above the coverline


----------



## rose.

Oh and when are you testing Luna?


----------



## luna_19

There's still time for it to go back up rose!

Really thought af was going to show first thing this morning but so far nothing :)

I'll test when I get home from vacation on Thursday night if I make it that far


----------



## rose.

That's good :) hope its your lucky month!


----------



## mah0113

i dont chart and basically just ttc every day between cd10 and cd21, hoping i catch the fertile time. i had small amounts of EWCM the day before yesterday, it increased yesterday, and then this morning it was more watery etc. so I figured I am probably ov today or tomorrow. I've had dull backache which I usually do mid-cycle so I am hoping today was O day and we caught the egg :)

ps- i am cd14 of 28-30 day cycle


----------



## clearbluesky

You are both above that coverline ladies so chances are really good. I thought I would log in and see a bfp announcement. I cant wait to see those two lines of yours. I KNOW THIS IS IT! Omg I just know it :dust:


----------



## luna_19

Omg cd 28/15 dpo! We're traveling today, might just stop and pick up some tests :)


----------



## rose.

Eek I'm so excited to find out Luna!!! I'm going to wait until Thursday morning and test if af hasn't arrived. Keep thinking its going to be here, had a few af like cramps today and a wet feeling but then went to the bathroom and it was just cm :)

Let us know how you get on with the testing! How are you doing clearbluesky?


----------



## rose.

My friend just told me she's had 2 dreams that I'm pregnant! She doesn't even know we are properly trying. Hoping that's good news for us :)


----------



## luna_19

I hope so!


----------



## rose.

So did you test?!


----------



## rose.

Temp stayed up this morning and i didn't have to fight to get a temp like yesterday, so I'm confident it's pretty accurate :) but I've got that feeling down there that af is on her way, only got creamy cm though no spotting so hopefully she stays away!

The suspense is killing me wish I could fast forward to Thursday morning! I just don't want to test and see that bfn :(


----------



## clearbluesky

This is so exciting! I know for sure you have bfp's!


----------



## luna_19

I know how you feel rose looks like bfn for me :( maybe I didn't really ovulate after all...


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear that Luna, but maybe your chart is biphasic rather than triphasic? You definitely have a temp rise but do you think you could have ovulated around what you thought was 7dpo? The temps seem to increase quite a lot after then. What happens if you change it back to detecting ovulation for you?


----------



## clearbluesky

Luna I'm so sorry about that bfn but don't be sad yet. I think you definitely ovulated looking at your chart but it could have been later than ff says. Ff is so confused sometimes just look at my chart! Apparently it was 10 dpo for me and I know that's not right. So this means your are not out not even with that bfn because it could have been too early to test positive if you ovulated later. Your temp is still high so that's good news to me :)


----------



## luna_19

aw you guys are so supportive :hugs:

I removed the override and it gives me dotted crosshairs basically exactly where I had put them...I don't know, I really think cd 13 was my o day, I have been charting (just not temping) for about a year and a half and have seen my lp change from 8/9 days after stopping bc up to 12/13 days through my observations. If I was wrong all this time I may just be completely crazy! :haha:

MAYBE just maybe I'm one of those people that gets a late bfp, I can only hope (although it does feel like af is right at my door today but so far so good)

Possibly the worst part about all this happening at this very moment is we are currently staying at this gorgeous cabin in Tofino with our own private hot tub and I'm scared to go in it just in case! I snuck out and turned the temp down to 38 so I can go in later but haven't told hubby, he was complaining earlier that you can't turn it past 40 :haha:


----------



## luna_19

and of course I'm taking advantage of some alone time while hubby is down at the beach to browse ff charts with negative hpt at 16 dpo and positive later :dohh:


----------



## clearbluesky

I think it's very positive to test positive later. Not everyone is fortunate enough to test bfp early on. All I know is that as long as your temp stays above the line and the whitch doesn't show then there's still hope. Whatever happens we are right here with you and wish you nothing but a :bfp: We have to support each other right :)

That sounds like such a lovely vacation. Enjoy it as much as you can. Why can't you use the hot tub? I never knew about this one.


----------



## luna_19

I'm probably being overly cautious but you're supposed to avoid raising your body temp above 38 especially in the first trimester

Almost onto 17 dpo! (maybe :haha: )


----------



## rose.

I didn't know you couldn't use a hot tub either!

I also still think it looks good for you luna, especially with that dip at cd7 - implantation dip? Each day you get high temps your chances get better, so stay positive and enjoy that lovely break!!


----------



## clearbluesky

I was going to bring up that 7dpo dip too!


----------



## clearbluesky

Rose when are you testing? I feel like the whitch is about to arrive today for me.


----------



## SiBelle

Hi gals! Just thought I'd poke my head in and participate in your TWW 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## clearbluesky

Come right in! :dust: tell us about yourself.


----------



## rose.

Testing tomorrow morning if my temp stays up! :) have got that familiar Af feeling though, keep going to the toilet thinking pleaaseee don't let it be here! And nothing but creamy cm! When will you be testing clearbluesky?


----------



## clearbluesky

Well tht sounds good then. Creamy stuff beats the red stuff hahaha. I hope your temp stays up and that you will get that bfp tomorrow. I am just wishing to log in and see bfp announcements soon! 

I don't think I will test. I had a strange cycle and I am more than 100% sure I will get my period this week.


----------



## luna_19

good luck rose!
:hugs: clearbluesky, you never know maybe she won't show up at all!

well I'm still hanging in there, temp still up. I was having some major af kind of cramps yesterday for a few hours, the kind I only get occasionally on my heaviest day but they stopped yesterday evening...so far so good :)


----------



## clearbluesky

I have a lot of hope for you luna! Are you back home now? How was the trip?


----------



## clearbluesky

Oh and I would probably die from shock if I did turn out the be pregnant this cycle :haha:


----------



## SiBelle

Thanks Clearbluesky!
Wow, you guys are so much nicer than the ladies who were on here when I first TTC about two years ago!

My first birth was a little traumatic, I won't go into details. My poor hubby is still a little shaken and in no real rush to go through that again, but he knows I want to get prego again, fast, before I get too old! My little guy is growing up too quickly and I miss having a baby!

That's me in a nutshell


----------



## rose.

Hi sibelle, welcome :) hope your stay in the forum is short and sweet!

Cramps sound positive Luna, maybe you just implanted late you never know :) and clearbluesky, maybe the chilling out will be good and you'll have a great surprise - got my fingers crossed!


----------



## luna_19

not home yet, tomorrow will be an all day traveling day, 3 1/2 hour drive then ferry then drive home...I'll test again on Friday morning if things stay the same :)


----------



## kraftykoala

Hi girls! Have been hiding a bit feeling sorry for myself because I thought last month was heralding a more regular cycle but this month has been mad temps and no idea if I ovulated. At this point I'm just a bit meh whatever about it all :( 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## luna_19

welcome sibelle :)

hey koala was wondering where you've been! sorry you're cycle is all messed up, seems to be a trend in this thread right now :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

Sibelle welcome again and hope you're one of the lucky ones this cycle too.

Rose that's very sweet of you thanks for the lifty. Even if it's not my month doesn't mean it won't ever happen ;) I can't wait for it to happen for us all. All a matter of time!

Luna have a safe drive home and post that bfp already :haha: I'm getting more anxious than you here :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

kraftykoala said:


> Hi girls! Have been hiding a bit feeling sorry for myself because I thought last month was heralding a more regular cycle but this month has been mad temps and no idea if I ovulated. At this point I'm just a bit meh whatever about it all :(
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

As luna said it seems a trend this month for us all my temps went so nuts I just gave up on them halfway through. I took a peek at your chart and it's hard to tell when you ovulated. How long is your lp usually? Ff loves to confuse us more than we already are sometimes.


----------



## rose.

Ok so I just tested... It's positive!!! Omg I can't believe it! I just keep staring at it in disbelief! And now I'm thinking my friend must be a witch ha

Mixed emotions right now... I'm so so happy but also really nervous - waiting for oh to text back once he's got my picture message :)


----------



## rose.

Hope this brings some luck to this thread - would be lovely if you could all get bfps too :) Just shows how important it is to make sure you know when you're ovulating - we've obviously been BD'ing at the wrong time for the last few months!!

I'll still be stalking this thread every day :) Definitely want to stay in contact with you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## kraftykoala

Oh wow rose, congratulations!!!!!


----------



## clearbluesky

OMG ROSE I KNEW IT!!!!!! I got my wish of logging in and seeing a positive! I am beyond happy for you. Congratulations my dear I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Thanks :) sorry to see you've been having trouble with your cycles - hope you can get them sorted soon!


----------



## rose.

Thanks clearbluesky, you've been so supportive! Couldn't have got through the last few months without this thread. Can't wait until you can all join me! :D


----------



## clearbluesky

Was this your friend who had dreams of you being pregnant? I actually hear that often! So now list us all your symptoms please!


----------



## clearbluesky

I am happy that you sticked with us and encouraged us too! Now sit back and enjoy cooking that baby. I'm so happy! Now the rest of us need to join rose.


----------



## clearbluesky

How did yiu tell hubby?


----------



## rose.

Yeah she is!! Weird!

I sent him a picture of the test, couldn't keep it from him all day!! He's really excited but asked why are the lines not as dark as each other, are you going to do another test, but I think he's just as shocked as I am! Will test again tonight but the lines came up within a minute, so im sure it will be positive!

Can't wait to see the next bfp :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Ohhh the whitch got me!


----------



## clearbluesky

Lol guys are ao funny! Tell him not to worry and that hpt's are not the same as opk's. That's how ii explained it to mine. The faintest line is considered positive for hpt's and your line is not faint!


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear that :( on to next cycle though, hopefully a lucky one!

As requested, my list of symptoms:
Cramps, some af like some more like a stitch, in the bottom of my tummy
Tired
Hungry
Lots of Ewcm after ovulation, especially the last few days
A few headaches

I'd say the most different from normal were the cramps!


----------



## clearbluesky

Thanks rose! On to next lucky cycle and my appointment :)

The cramps sound like good symptom and the ewcm too! It will give me something to obsess over next cycle :haha:


----------



## rose.

Yeah! I had so much that ff was saying I might not have ovulated when it thought I did!!


----------



## luna_19

omg rose congrats! :happydance:

well I'm out...really wish I knew why I was 4 days late :(

we're back on the same cd1 clearbluesky :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

Oh luna I'm so sorry :hugs: our cycles are in love same day same mess! Well hope this is our last period!


----------



## clearbluesky

I am so dissapointed I really thought thia was your month :( I'm really sorry but don't worry dear our turn is next!


----------



## rose.

Really sorry Luna, I'm really disappointed for you too! I'm sure that this month will be all of your months, you deserve it to be!

:hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Thanks you two :hugs:

I really can't believe we're still at this 7 months later :(


----------



## clearbluesky

I know how depressing it get's and how every month that goes by the less it feels like it will happen for you but one day it will happen. It's just not that easy for some of us to get pregnant and as hard as it is we have to be patient because there's not much else we can do. My husband and i have been trying to start a familiy since 2010, we have been through so much since then that changed out lives tremendously. Between losing a baby we already loved and our best friends passing away in an accident right after, I feel like maybe it's true what some say that when it's out time it's our time. I used to get so mad at people for saying that to me but now a little thing inside of me believes it. That was not the time for us and the perfect time is waiting for us in the near future just like rose! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Oh clearbluesky :hugs:

I try so hard not to let it get me down but every month that passes I wonder if there really is something wrong with me but then after a few days I feel more hopeful. I think we're just destined ti be bump buddies :)


----------



## rose.

I was feeling like that too luna, but this month has proved me wrong, you just never know what's round the corner and everything happens for a reason. I really really hope it's both your months this month! 

Another symptom I just remembered is I had a breakout of spots a few days ago.. I never get spots.


----------



## clearbluesky

And bump buddies we shall be! If you're worried there's nothing wrong with getting checked. It's very easy for the guy to test the spermies and for you to have hormone levels checked on your end.


----------



## clearbluesky

Thanks for the list rose! Has the excitement sinked in yet?


----------



## rose.

Yeah it has, but now I'm nervous too! Got my first midwife appointment booked in a months time :) x


----------



## luna_19

Woohoo exciting rose! :)

I hope you keep checking in on us here, I find it kind of sad when people get their bfp the you never see them again


----------



## rose.

I will, don't worry I'm still subscribed and have a read every time I see there's a new post ;)


----------



## clearbluesky

Yeah same here! I also wonder how they're doing and felt like stalking them in the pregnancy threads lol.


----------



## luna_19

I'm liking that my first two temps of this cycle are much lower than last, I think last time I was so excited/nervous about the whole thing that I couldn't sleep up until temp time for the first little bit :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

That's great! You need to rest well to get to all the bd time :haha: I am really thinking of doing the everyday bd and see what happens. What do you think? That's what I did last time I got pregnant but it really drains us!


----------



## luna_19

Hey if your hubby is up for it I say do it!

Personally I could totally do every day but I know it's too much for hubby and I don't want him to have anymore performance anxiety...I'm hoping we can manage every other day and maybe if I'm lucky a few days in a row right around o time :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Hubby just goes with whatever I say lol but I worry he will get tired too. So maybe every other day until I get a positive opk then everyday. It would be perfect everyday around o time like you too.


----------



## luna_19

now if only I could get his work to cooperate with my schedule :haha:


----------



## kraftykoala

Sorry the witch got you girls :( 

Think I'm on course for another chemical, I've been testing since 12 dpo with nothing until uber mega faint bfp yesterday, bit stronger this morning but still faint, but I'm crampy and my temp has dropped. Deffo ovulated later than fertility friend says I think.


----------



## clearbluesky

You got a bfp!!????? Your temp has not dropped and is above coverline! I'm gonna go ahead and say congratulations!!!!!! Omg we have another one :happydance: I think ff is insane! You deiniteley ovulated where is says "8dpo" on cd23!


----------



## clearbluesky

Luna I say do it whenever you have a chance to. Com on we need to get our bfp's too! Our turn has to be next!


----------



## clearbluesky

Krafty time to put aside the thermometer and relax! I'm so happy this was your month too.:cloud9::hugs:


----------



## rose.

Yay well done krafty that's great news :)


----------



## luna_19

Woo koala!


----------



## kraftykoala

I'd love to be excited but I really feel like AF is on her way, I'm so crampy, so trying not to get my hopes up. Had a similar experience the first month we tried and that was horrid :(


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: koala, you never know...hopefully this one will stick!


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> Luna I say do it whenever you have a chance to. Com on we need to get our bfp's too! Our turn has to be next!

he was already feeling frisky super early this month! hope that's a good sign for the next week and a half or so :thumbup:


----------



## kraftykoala

Husband isn't helping this end. He's like, well you probably aren't pregnant, I mean it's barely a line is it. Humph


----------



## luna_19

Hey a line is a line! This coming from someone who has NEVER had even a hint of a line ;)


----------



## kraftykoala

POAS on the way to bed, as you do. I see it, him not so much!

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e332/bendigoblue/e956fa87.jpg


----------



## luna_19

There's definitely something there and if you're only 11 dpo it's still really early!


----------



## kraftykoala

So here's today with FMU, teeny bit shellshocked!

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e332/bendigoblue/3a13957b.jpg


----------



## clearbluesky

There's no denying those lines! Stay positive cramping is very comon in early pregnancy.


----------



## rose.

Yay :) so happy for you, knew it would be good news! And I've got a great feeling about you two as well, you will be joining us this month!


----------



## clearbluesky

I really hope so, It would be nice to all be bumpbuddies. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Yay koala! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

It would! I'm going to be stalking your charts ;)


----------



## luna_19

well saw my Dr today, she doesn't seem concerned and thinks everything sounds fine with me and that we are doing everything right. She said to come back in 3-4 months if we are not successful so I guess I'll head back at the end of cycle 11...or hopefully sooner with my bfp!


----------



## clearbluesky

I'm glad you went in. Sometimes the reinsurance helps relax. I'm sure you will go see her with a bfp soon :) did she do any tests or just asked you questions?


----------



## luna_19

Just questions. She was happy that I am temping though! She said we can start testing in if/when I go back in 4 months.


----------



## rose.

That's good news Luna :)


----------



## 4.26.08

Hi Ladies!!!! Congrats to Rose and Koala on your BFP's!!!! I know you are on :cloud9:!!!! 

Clearbluesky and Luna, I haven't forgot about you ladies! Actually this thread is the only reason I sign on. I stalk you guys all the time to keep up with you and how you ladies are doing. I feel weird commenting sometimes....I don't know why, I just do. Due to my history I am just a little anxious about this whole pregnancy and I try to stay away from the other forums here. But this is where I have felt most comfortable, with you guys!!! Best wishes for everyone!!!!

xoxo, Kim


----------



## clearbluesky

4.26.08 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!! Congrats to Rose and Koala on your BFP's!!!! I know you are on :cloud9:!!!!
> 
> Clearbluesky and Luna, I haven't forgot about you ladies! Actually this thread is the only reason I sign on. I stalk you guys all the time to keep up with you and how you ladies are doing. I feel weird commenting sometimes....I don't know why, I just do. Due to my history I am just a little anxious about this whole pregnancy and I try to stay away from the other forums here. But this is where I have felt most comfortable, with you guys!!! Best wishes for everyone!!!!
> 
> xoxo, Kim

I can't believe you're this far along already, Second tri already! I know it's stressful and you are always welcome to come here and talk to us, give us updates and stalk us. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

4.26.08 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!! Congrats to Rose and Koala on your BFP's!!!! I know you are on :cloud9:!!!!
> 
> Clearbluesky and Luna, I haven't forgot about you ladies! Actually this thread is the only reason I sign on. I stalk you guys all the time to keep up with you and how you ladies are doing. I feel weird commenting sometimes....I don't know why, I just do. Due to my history I am just a little anxious about this whole pregnancy and I try to stay away from the other forums here. But this is where I have felt most comfortable, with you guys!!! Best wishes for everyone!!!!
> 
> xoxo, Kim

Glad you're doing well :)


----------



## clearbluesky

So luna will you be using opk's this month? I am planning on using them need to go stock up first.

CD6! :sleep: :coffee:


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> So luna will you be using opk's this month? I am planning on using them need to go stock up first.
> 
> CD6! :sleep: :coffee:

WHich kind do you use? the time I got an almost positive I was using the first response ones but they are $40 for a pack of 9! I tried some drugstore brand ones and they didn't work at all, never got a second line whatsoever (and they weren't even that much cheaper :( ) plus I find it really difficult to hold my pee in the afternoon to test.


----------



## clearbluesky

That is expensive! The dollar store ones work very well in fact I heard they are the same as the expensive ones. That's what I have been using lately. My positives are always very dark on them. I try not to drink a lot and hold my pee for a few hours to be really sure.


----------



## luna_19

Hmm never thought to try a dollar store, which one do you buy them at? WHat time of the day do you test? I was testing in the afternoon around 4:30 when I got home from work. What day should I start testing on? I seem to be ovulating on cd13 so would 11 be good? Could I ask any more questions? Probably :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

LOL yes you could actually haha I love questions I can answer :) I got mine at Dollarama for $1.25 each and the darkest positives I got were always at around 4:30-5pm and CD11 should be good. If you really hold your pee you will see a progression as you get closer to ovulation. Like the day before the uber dark positive I would have two lines almost identical but not quite. The next day it would be very clearly positive so to me the dollar store ones worked very well. I suggest if you test at 4:30 not to drink past 1 and hold that pee until you get home.


----------



## luna_19

Ooh there's a dollarama right by my house, will stop there tomorrow :D


----------



## luna_19

didn't get a chance to stop today because I had Drago in the car...will stop tomorrow. I've also decided to try baby aspirin for my entire cycle and robutussin on cd 9-13. No more messing around!

I'm happy that I have definitely got the hang of temping, my pre-o temp is nice and low so I should have a nice rise :) I discovered it is better for me to temp right when I wake up rather than lying in bed awake waiting for the usual time, also no getting up to pee for at least 3 hours before temping, it makes a huge difference!

ugh waiting to o is so boring :sleep:


----------



## clearbluesky

Tell me about it! The waiting just never ends. That's great that you're going all the way! Where did you get the baby aspirin and what do they do exactly? 

I'm doing my usual preseed, opk's and temping. My sleepIng pattern is so different on weekends that I noticed it made a big difference in my temps too. I will set my alarm for the usual weekday time, wake up temp then go back to bed. Let's see what that gives right.


----------



## luna_19

The baby aspirin is supposed to help build the urine lining and may help stimulate ovulation by increasing blood flow...you can get it anywhere, it's just the 81mg ones.

I have this weird inner alarm clock that wakes me up for things I want to wake up for, it's strange! I've been waking up to temp on weekends at around the same time since starting, I also go to yoga at 9am on the weekends and never set an alarm, always wake up at exactly 8:05. Definitely one of my more useful talents :haha:


----------



## rose.

Good luck :) I know What you mean about an inner alarm clock, when I was temping I used to wake up at 430 almost every day, take my temp and go back to sleep!


----------



## clearbluesky

Well it looks like I will have a very early ovulation this month. Tmi alert..had a lot of egwcm! I will have to send hubby to buy the ovulation tests today!


----------



## rose.

That's good news, early ovulation is the best there is nothing more annoying than late ovulation!! Good luck catching that egg :)


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> Well it looks like I will have a very early ovulation this month. Tmi alert..had a lot of egwcm! I will have to send hubby to buy the ovulation tests today!

Woohoo!


----------



## clearbluesky

I always thought too early was bad. But you are right leas waiting around. Will have to wait to see to be sure though.


----------



## kraftykoala

Ooooh, clearbluesky get dancing!!

Well I've now got positive results on 5 different brands lol, boobs hurt like mad and the cramping is easing a bit. It's been 7 years since I was here and I've forgotten how to do it!


----------



## clearbluesky

That's gret news koala I knew you were alright. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Hey koala glad you are doing well :)

Well I'm all stocked up on dollar store opks and preg tests and looks like hubby is actually going to be on a scheduled shift this coming week, yay!


----------



## rose.

When I got pregnant it seemed like every thing that cycle went to our advantage, so I'm certain it's your month Luna :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Yay hope you catch that eggy this time! :sex:


----------



## luna_19

boo waiting


----------



## clearbluesky

I know it's just horrible! Last night I had a dream that I was ovulating and there was a pregnancy test that was able to tell right away if it's positive or not. Very cool idea but it was negative and I woke up sad.:cry:


----------



## luna_19

I've had so many bfn dreams! Only one bfp dream and I think that was worse because I realized it didn't actually happen once I woke up :haha: :(

Starting my opks tomorrow, here's to hoping I can manage to hold my pee for 3 hours!


----------



## clearbluesky

Agreed! Bfp dreams are pretty bad too!

Remember not to drink anything either. The darker the pee the better the results!

I had an almost positive yesterday so I'm thinking either today or tomorrow will be posotive. Ovulation pain has kicked in today too yay for pain!


----------



## luna_19

Will do :)

Had a bunch of ewcm this morning, the robutussin is definitely working! (it better for how horrible it tastes :haha: ) and hubby managed to not get called to work during the night so he's on day shift for the rest of the week! Hope he's ready for some serious :sex:


----------



## kraftykoala

Woo woo Luna, lucky hubby ;)


----------



## clearbluesky

I'm stalking your chart an you're getting a lot of action! :haha:


----------



## luna_19

Hubby is keeping up nicely this month :haha:

Well this morning I either had a nice ovulation dip or a thermometer malfunction...


----------



## kraftykoala

My hubby said to me last night 'you never jump me anymore, you only wanted me for my sperm' :haha:


----------



## rose.

That's looking good luna!!

I've got the opposite problem, my husband wont do sex at all now im pregnant, he's too scared! I don't mind as its nice to have a rest but might get a bit annoying if it goes on for much longer ha ha!


----------



## clearbluesky

Lol that is hilarious koala.


----------



## clearbluesky

Got my positive opk! :sex: :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> Got my positive opk! :sex: :happydance:

Woohoo!


----------



## rose.

Yay BD like mad!! Me and OH BD'd once a day in the few days leading up to ovulation and it worked for us, so I'd definitely recommend it :)


----------



## kraftykoala

Woohoo Clearbluesky, catch that eggy!!! :sex:


----------



## luna_19

I don't understand why opks don't work for me I'm so frustrated! Grr


----------



## kraftykoala

Luna they didn't work for me either, are you using soy or clomid because I read that women using those sometimes don't get a positive opk. I went by the dip then rise in temp and the darkest my opk got and put that as a positive so I got my crosshairs. If I took the +opk away FF moved my ovulation date back by a week and I now know that wasn't when I o'd!!


----------



## clearbluesky

Luna they never worked on my friend neither and she's almost due to give birth!


----------



## clearbluesky

Oh boy I had a busy day night LOL


----------



## kraftykoala

LMAO Clearbluesky, have a nice rest now ;)


----------



## rose.

Ha ha ha, good for you! :)

Don't worry about the opks Luna maybe your surge is too short so you miss it, but have you tried digital ones? I used cb digitals and they come up with a smiley not lines so it's far easier to tell if it's positive or negative. I always tested in the morning and they still worked fine for me


----------



## luna_19

Never tried digital, too expensive. I'll see what today's looks like.. As long as my temp goes up I should be good, ugh I hate all this waiting and wondering!


----------



## rose.

I got them on amazon, much cheaper than the shops! I do agree they are quite expensive though.

Your chart is looking good! I've got my fingers crossed for both of you :)


----------



## luna_19

We definitely have all our days covered :) just hoping my temp goes up tomorrow now...


----------



## clearbluesky

You temp looks to be rising! Good you have all the days covered :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

I'm so nervous to see tomorrow's temp! Just got home from work, waiting for hubby to get out of the shower so I can opk...


----------



## luna_19

And it's a negative :|


----------



## clearbluesky

I know exactly how it is buuuuuut I'm going to say it! Don't be nervous and try to just let it be. Keep the bd on in case and you will see how your temp turns out in a few days. Do you usually get ovulation pains? And the cm?


----------



## clearbluesky

Cm in your chart is looking good too. If you look at my chart I got the ewcm days before positive opk.


----------



## luna_19

Yup always get about 5 days of fertile cm, cervix goes high and soft for 3 days and ov pains for a day or two every cycle...ugh my entire life is about waiting!


----------



## clearbluesky

I'm sorry dear I know that waiting is bruital :( and it's all about waiting and timing. I know it will happen for us though. The bottom line is you have regular cycles and you ovulate so it will happen.

My hubby keeps giving me Albert Einsten quotes. That doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results is insanity :haha: so I told him fine we are going to try every other day and every day. He will regret this lol.


----------



## luna_19

:haha:

Of course one of the benefits of living two weeks at a time is I never forget to change my contact lenses anymore :haha:

Well I gave him the ok to try to get called for work tomorrow since he really doesn't like the shift he's on so I guess we have one more go tonight then he probably won't be home until Thursday or Friday. It was kind of hilarious that he texted me at work to ask if he still needs to be home at night or not.


----------



## luna_19

Well temp went up a little but still having fertile cm and cp...hubby was in a horrible mood last night because he had to work in the heat BUT he asked if we should try again tonight and I told him yes if he's happier...oh the joys of living with a taurus :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

LOL well at least he asked if it had to be done again tonight. Our poor men we love ti abuse them.


----------



## clearbluesky

How odd even our charts are similar :haha:


----------



## luna_19

ok I am officially feeling really good about this cycle :happydance:


----------



## rose.

You should be feeling good, because both of you are going to get your bfps :)


----------



## luna_19

Got my crosshairs! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Yippee your chart looks really good!


----------



## clearbluesky

Me too! :happydance: you got some serious bd in there!


----------



## clearbluesky

I think I ovulated either day 13 or 14


----------



## luna_19

We're both looking forward to the rest :haha:

Was kind of surprised it put my o on cd12 but it makes sense why I've been so tired/crampy/hungry for the past few days...i guess that was an o dip after all :D


----------



## rose.

Go girls :D


----------



## clearbluesky

Yep that's definiteley a dip!

Let the two week wait begin!:hugs::happydance::haha::thumbup::flower::af::spermy::test::bfp::yellow::twingirls::oneofeach::pink::twinboys::cake::wedding::muaha::awww::hug::rofl::shipw::ninja::coolio::drunk::comp:


----------



## clearbluesky

How are my preggy ladies doing?


----------



## luna_19

Yes rose and koala we need an update!


----------



## rose.

Good thanks, not feeling too bad so far! I've been tired a lot and had a few headaches, also quite a lot of bloating but other than that I wouldn't know I was pregnant!

Feeling impatient for my first midwife appointment it's not until mid August :(


----------



## clearbluesky

Well I'm glad you're not suffering too much with the pregnancy symptoms. I bet you are impatient to see that little bun in the oven. Will you have an ultrasound in August or too early?


----------



## clearbluesky

I have been feeling so hungry for the past two days! High Progesterone?


----------



## luna_19

I always get so hungry after o!


----------



## rose.

Yeah! I went through a stage of being worried about the lack of symptoms but I guess every pregnancy is different so I'm just trying not to worry :) not sure when my first scan is I think it gets booked in when I have my booking in appointment. Such a long time to wait and loads of the girls on the pregnancy forum are having early scans which makes it seem even longer! But I guess it will make it more exciting when it does finally come around :)


----------



## luna_19

Ugh temp went down today :(


----------



## rose.

Don't worry Luna mine went up and down after o and I was prgnant, could be something as simple as sleeping with your mouth open or thermometer error. It's a general pattern you're looking for :)


----------



## rose.

Oh and I was (and still am) starving!! If I don't have regular snacks my stomach rumbles and I feel queasy I was never like this before. So hunger is a good sign clearbluesky :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Thanks for feeding my insanity rose LOL :hugs:

Luna your temp went right up again wohhhoooo


----------



## luna_19

I know what a relief!


----------



## luna_19

how's it going clearbluesky? 

I'm having tons of questionable symptoms (as usual!) and other than that feeling happy that I actually for sure o'ed and timed everything really well :)


----------



## rose.

Both your charts look really good :) eek can't wait to hear your good news!!


----------



## luna_19

My o date got moved up a day, it makes sense I guess but now my tww is even longer :haha:


----------



## luna_19

AND my sil is preg with their second ivf baby and is due in early April, hoping we can be bump buddies!


----------



## kraftykoala

Hello my soon to be BFP ladies! 

I've been away camping at a music festival since thursday, t'was amazing! I was very good and resisted the urge to go crazy dancing and used the kids as an excuse to sneak off for snoozes. I did miss being able to have a drink though. There were loads of parents there with babies strapped to them (its a family friendly festival) so I'm confident we'll be able to go next year hopefully with a bubba in tow.

Symptoms wise, sleeping in a sleeping bag was agony on my boobs, major hurtage when they got rolled on lol. The morning sickness has kicked in too, pretty much the same as with the last two, feel shocking in the morning through to afternoon and its easier in the evenings. 

I'm waiting on seeing the midwife I guess, then scan will be at some point in september if all goes well, we get a 12 week dating scan over here, then one at 20 weeks and not a lot else! The doctor is adamant that I'm a week ahead because of my last period, despite me telling him I ovulated late. That'll get sorted at the dating scan I'm assuming.

Can't wait for you two to be having all these things too!


----------



## luna_19

Hey clearbluesky did you have your appointment? How did it go?


----------



## clearbluesky

My appointment was moved to tomorrow. I am so nervous to find out what's next. I'm just holding on to some hope that it will happen this month naturally. 

luna I'm glad your o day moved a day so we can suffer a little longer together :haha: hey if you don't mind me asking, how long did it take for your SIL's ivf to work? 

koala that's great that you are still enjoying the festival. Sleeping in a sleeping bag is already uncomfortable to begin with I can't imagine with the added boob pain LOL. I'm sure you're eager to have a scan so might as well let the doctor think you're ahead right? Then will they do another scan? 

So my symptoms so far are I am very sleepy, my face broke out and I'm hungrier. Damn hormones messing with us impatient ladies! :coffee:


----------



## luna_19

Omg I am STARVING these last few days! 

As far as I know she went through the whole clomid thing the first time and then got preg on the first round of ivf, this time I know they had their first transfer fail in May and they just got preg this month so I'm not sure if this was their second or third transfer

It definitely gives me hope that we will get there one way or the other...i can't really imagine spending so much money on the whole process at this point but I'm sure they didn't either when they were first starting out.

I'm actually feeling really relieved that they were successful, I would have felt bad if I eventually was announcing my pregnancy knowing they were still trying.

Good luck with your appt, hopefully you'll have to cancel your follow up appt because of your bfp! :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Well that's great news for them that it worked so quickly. The cost is so high it would be horrible to have to go through it over and over again. 

You are so thoughtful to think that way about announcing your pregnancy :hugs:

I used to feel so different about the whole idea of ivf and assisted conception. I always thought it would happen so easily but lately I have prepared myself mentally so that if it get's to that I will be fine. I know that a lot of people need the help and there's nothing wrong with that. Well I sure didn't think it would be this hard to fall pregnant. If I'd known then I would have started trying way long ago. That's the only regret I have right now :(


----------



## luna_19

I really can't believe how much I spent on birth control over the years! :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

Yeah and now we are spending it all on opk's and hpt's...

I can't take it anymore I'm going to go eat something LOL.


----------



## luna_19

Yoga class tonight was brutal with my exhaustion and super hunger :haha:

There was a point when I thought I regretted not starting ttc earlier but realistically I know I wasn't ready any earlier so I'm just trying to go with the flow for now


----------



## rose.

I'm constantly starving too, so hopefully that's a good sign :)

You will both get there in the end I promise! I didn't know you have to pay for bc abroad, it's free here!


----------



## rose.

Oh and by the way both your charts look really good they have a much clearer pattern than last month!


----------



## kraftykoala

Oooh Rose you're a blueberry!


----------



## rose.

Yes :) can't wait until next week when I will be a raspberry!


----------



## clearbluesky

Blueberry and sweatpea! So adorable! :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Bcp is not free here but covered with my private insurance.


----------



## luna_19

Yeah same here.

I can't wait until I have a little blueberry of my own!

Rose or koala please tell me that it's ok that this tww is so far just like every other one :S


----------



## luna_19

Oh and tell us how your appt went!


----------



## kraftykoala

Luna - My TWW was no different at all, everything felt like AF was coming, but then she didn't. No one was more surprised than me!


----------



## clearbluesky

My appointment went well. All the scans and blood works are all good on my end and hubby is excellent too! The doctor is going to send me for an hsg to make sure my tubes are not blocked. That's my worry right now but she made me feel better about it. She said that if that is the problem I will be referred straight to ivf. I just don't understand how I got pregnant before if that's the case.


----------



## clearbluesky

Omg thanks krafty for the hope. You are absolutely right. Not everyone gets symptoms this early. Just can't help to think about it non stop which probably causes all these symptoms :haha: like right now I feel crampy. But then again I had spicy indian food earlier lol.


----------



## luna_19

That's good news about your appointment :)

Thanks koala I was having a moment of doubt :haha:


----------



## rose.

Yeah me too! I didn't really have any symptoms from memory. In fact I've only really started getting mild symptoms recently and they're not even that bad ! Your chart looks excellent focus on that :)

That's good news clearbluesky :)


----------



## clearbluesky

So my pregy ladies have you announced the great news to family yet?


----------



## rose.

No! We were going to wait until our 12 week scan but now I think im going to book a private one for 9 weeks so we can tell close family/friends/work a bit earlier!


----------



## clearbluesky

That's a great idea you will get to share your joy with everyone :)


----------



## luna_19

Make sure to post pics of your little jelly bean! :D


----------



## rose.

I will :) getting bored of using the hpt as my profile pic so as soon as I've got a scan pic I will swap it!


----------



## rose.

When are you girls testing?


----------



## clearbluesky

I'm in the mood to test this time. Sunday and Monday maybe.


----------



## clearbluesky

Luna your chart is prettier than mine!


----------



## luna_19

I used one of my dollar store tests this morning, bfn...

Hoping it's just too early and my pee wasn't concentrated enough. I have two more to use tomorrow and the next day :)

Temp still going up too!


----------



## clearbluesky

I say too early! Temp is up and then bfn don't count


----------



## rose.

Yeah too early don't worry about it!

Can't wait to hear your news :D


----------



## luna_19

Ugh I hate these last few days of waiting!


----------



## clearbluesky

I know it kills! Am I preg? Or am I dreaming again? Should I test? Or should I drink? or or or or


----------



## luna_19

Exactly!


----------



## clearbluesky

It seems like ff is confused with my ovulation day. It put me back at cd 12 now.


----------



## clearbluesky

Tested and :bfn:


----------



## rose.

I don't think you ovulated that early looking at your chart, I think you ovulated after the big dip, and 10dpo is too early to test!


----------



## luna_19

I agree!

Didn't have a chance to test this am because I couldn't hold my pee, might try this afternoon


----------



## rose.

I say wait until tomorrow Luna, best to use fmu before af is due! :)


----------



## clearbluesky

I thought so too looking at my chart and my opk's doesn't make sense that early.

You have an amazing looking chart luna. I'm so positive for you.


----------



## luna_19

Thanks :) although if you ignore the disasterous start to last month's chart it actually looks really similar to that one anyways so I don't know.

What I really need to do is not drink so much water tonight to I don't have to get up so many times through the night, but it's about 28c in our apartment right now :haha:


----------



## luna_19

ok I went against rose's advice (bad!) and tested with smu and got a bfn...in my defense I was totally not going to test until I realized I'd been holding it for 5 hours :haha:

onto 12 dpo I go :)


----------



## luna_19

I'm being a really bad girl today, just looked at my test from earlier and it has a second line now. I know you're not supposed to but I always do and have never seen even a hint of anything...my first evap or an early bfp? Only time will tell.


----------



## minuet

luna_19 said:


> I'm being a really bad girl today, just looked at my test from earlier and it has a second line now. I know you're not supposed to but I always do and have never seen even a hint of anything...my first evap or an early bfp? Only time will tell.

Aw I hope time tells wonderful news for you!


----------



## rose.

That's so exciting!! What test was it? I used frers they are my favourite. How long did you leave it before you went back?


----------



## kraftykoala

Ooh ooh ooh! Checking in from a sunbed in Lanzerote because I couldn't wait until I get home on thursday to see how you girls are doing!! Will totally be checking in later to see if that's your BFP Luna!! 

AFM - morning sickness is a lot easier to deal with on holiday with a kindle, can't take full advantage of my all inclusive wristband though!


----------



## rose.

Im so jealous of your holiday! Have you been feeling bad? I've felt a bit queasy this week as today I feel so bad I had to send OH to get me some chicken soup!


----------



## clearbluesky

Luna was this the dollar store test? That happened to me a few months ago but it could well be the start of something. Doing another one today? These tests are evil sometimes. I just did one now and its bfn but if I tilt it the right way towards the sun I can see something maybe? Who am I kidding after all these months I've gone delusional :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

You ladies are too sweet to check up on us. Krafty how long are you on vacation for? If I was there I would take advantage of that bracelet for all of us right now :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

I'm all out of tests now what!


----------



## kraftykoala

I'm here until Thursday, we were meant to go camping in Wales but the weather forecast was rubbish so hubby grabbed us a last minute skip to the sun. The boys are in and out the pool all day so they're happy, I've mostly been reading whilst prone on a sunbed. 

I'm feeling sick on and off, couldn't stomach breakfast today and all I really fancied for lunch was a cheese and tomato sandwich which I managed to cobble together from the buffet!


----------



## luna_19

Another bfn for me, I guess yesterday's was nothing :(


----------



## kraftykoala

If you're out of tests Clearbluesky you've got an excuse to wait until af is late to test lol. When is she due?


----------



## kraftykoala

:( Luna, maybe it's still too early, your temp is still well up!


----------



## clearbluesky

I'm sorry luna :hugs: I would like to add that ff is not always accurate. I don't believe my ovulation on there at all. I am considering myself in until af shows and so should you.


----------



## luna_19

All I have left is frers, I might take one tomorrow if I feel like ruining my entire day...not feeling like thare's much hope left at this point :(

:hugs: clearbluesky, hopefully ff has your o date wrong and it's just too early!


----------



## luna_19

We both posted about ff being wrong at the same time :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

You're so lucky to have those boys krafty! They were really cute in your previous profile pic. I always wanted to have a boy! Are you hoping for a girl this time?


----------



## clearbluesky

Lol that's hilarious! Yes I really doubt it was that early but if af is going to show anyway I hope it does sooner rather than later So I can get on with booking my hsg ;)


----------



## clearbluesky

I say guve it time hold on to the frers and test in 2 days


----------



## luna_19

Yeah maybe I'll test again on Tuesday if she hasn't shown

I've heard lots of people get preg on their hsg cycle!

Oh and koala your boys are definitely adorable, do they know they have a little brother or sister on the way yet?


----------



## rose.

There's still plenty of hope for both of you so don't give up yet! :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

Luna that's what the doctor told me! I really hope I'm one of those lucky girls :)


----------



## rose.

What's a hsg cycle?


----------



## luna_19

It's a procedure to check if your tubes are blocked but in the process it can clear out partial blockages making you more fertile :)

Temp is still up today!


----------



## rose.

Ah I see! Fingers crossed then for both of you :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Well af is on her way today or tomorrow it seems :( temp is rock bottom.

You're still in and it's looking good for you luna :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs:


----------



## kraftykoala

Sorry Clearbluesky, hope the HSG does the job!

I love my boys to bits :) My eldest asked if i had a baby in my tummy the other day so i opted not to lie and said yes and we were hoping it would grow. Just in case. He straight away told his little brother and now they are having great fun making up names for it. I would love a girl but I'm mentally prepared for it to be another boy since we conceived bang on ovulation which is apparently boy territory. I don't mind either way really i know what I'm doing with boys and i know they're all a blessing.

Still holding hopes this is your month Luna xxx


----------



## luna_19

I will never forget someone once said to me how boys are hell on wheels when they're younger but it's all worth it because their teens are so much easier :haha:

I'm feeling really blah today, crampy, headache...will have to see what my temp does tomorrow (i feel like I say that a lot lately :dohh: )


----------



## clearbluesky

That is so strange that they knew and so adorable. B


----------



## clearbluesky

Boys are much better during teenage years god I was hOrrible Lol


----------



## luna_19

Me too :lol:


----------



## rose.

Sorry clearbluesky :( fingers crossed the hsg cycle does the job! 

Still hoping this is your month Luna :)

Ahh that's so cute! Your boys sound adorable!


----------



## kraftykoala

i was a horrible teenager too lol.


----------



## luna_19

Well she arrived right on schedule :(


----------



## rose.

So sorry Luna :( that sucks!


----------



## clearbluesky

She arrived this morning for me :(


----------



## luna_19

:hugs:


----------



## minuet

so sorry luna and clearblue


----------



## rose.

Sorry clearbluesky :( its nice that your cycles are so similar, so you are at the same stage all month.


----------



## rose.

Sorry that didn't make sense.. I mean both of yor cycles are pretty much the same length so you're both getting Af, ovulating etc around the same time


----------



## kraftykoala

Crap, sorry ladies :(


----------



## luna_19

Did you get to schedule your hsg clearbluesky?


----------



## clearbluesky

Lol yeah it's pretty strange how out cycles are the same.

Hsg is booked for Monday morning.


----------



## clearbluesky

How are you feeling luna? I know how dissapointing it can be but let's hang in there together :hugs:

Thanks for all the support rose and krafty.


----------



## luna_19

I'm doing ok, feels silly that I will be just doing the same old thing again but what can you do?

I ordered a bunch of 10mIU/ml test strips today, woo early testing :haha:


----------



## luna_19

Also enjoying some yum tangeringe beer :D


----------



## kraftykoala

Wish there was a magic wand I could wave over you girls, feels redundant saying hang in there it'll happen, but it will and I want to be here to read it first!! Xx

AFM - just landed back in the UK, absolutely shattered and can't wait for my own bed. Have got a private scan booked for Monday so hopefully all will be ok and I'll see 'Nano McCafferty' (our surname) as hubby and the boys have nicknamed baby


----------



## luna_19

How exciting koala!


----------



## rose.

I do feel for you girls, but like koala said you will both get there! Its funny how things work out and happen for a reason and I'm sure that when you do get your bfp it will be at the best possible time :)


----------



## luna_19

Well this is my taurus baby cycle which would be very fitting for me :haha: 

Also would be due in between our birthdays so that would be nice :)

How's my favorite cycle buddy? You must be having your hsg this week, good luck :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Oh I will take a taurus baby any day! 

I started my antibiotics and ready for the hsg tomorrow. Getting really nervous about it :(


----------



## luna_19

You'll be ok :hugs:

At this point I will totally take another taurus too, I just try not to think about how it would be living with two of them :haha:


----------



## rose.

Good luck for tomorrow clearbluesky! :)


----------



## kraftykoala

Good luck Clearbluesky! 

I've got my scan later, so nervous


----------



## rose.

Ahh how exciting good luck krafty :) are you ok after your fall?


----------



## clearbluesky

I am so happy I want to cry! Both tubes are open and fine. What an hncomfortable proceedure though wow!


----------



## kraftykoala

That's great news Clearbluesky!!! What did it involve then?


----------



## luna_19

Woohoo clearbluesky! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Yay clearbluesky :) hopefully its your lucky month! I am sure the discomfort will be worth it


----------



## clearbluesky

Thanks girls! I was so nervous I was almost sure they were blocked! So now I have no idea wth is taking us so long to get pregnant :haha: 

How is everyone? Krafty had a fall? :(


----------



## luna_19

Are that going to try you on meds then?


----------



## kraftykoala

I went down the stairs on Saturday, I'm fine though :)

And so is bubba! The scan was all fine, saw baby and the yolk sack and a strong flickering heart :) And I'm measuring exactly 7 weeks 5 days so FF got that right!


----------



## luna_19

How exciting! :)


----------



## rose.

Yay cogratulations krafty so happy for you :D


----------



## clearbluesky

So exciting krafty I am happy the scan went well. It must feel so real when you get to see the beany.


----------



## clearbluesky

I am not sure about meds. I'm assuming that I will have another appointment to discuss the results and options. I was so terrified during the hsg when doctor kept saying oh there is the spillage and spillage and spillage again. I panicked and asked the nurse what does that mean is that good?!??? :haha: Thank god it was.


----------



## luna_19

It's getting close to that time again! :sex:


----------



## rose.

How are you guys doing?

Had a scan today, I've got a very snug baby he's nestled right in and they couldn't find him at first! Had to drink a load more water and then they managed to find his little HB :) so relieved!


----------



## luna_19

Yay rose!


----------



## clearbluesky

That is great rose! I'm sure you are relieved to see that green olive :) now will you announce it to the family?


----------



## clearbluesky

Oh yesss that time of the month again. Hubby was so happy haha


----------



## rose.

Yeah I told my parents last night they are so excited, going to a BBQ with my husbands family on Saturday so we will tell them all then :) 

Now just to tell work...

Go get that eggy!!


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> Oh yesss that time of the month again. Hubby was so happy haha

mine has been very cooperative despite it being about a million degrees in our apartment at the moment :haha:

rose that is so exciting, I can't wait until we can tell our family...just need to get preggers first :dohh:


----------



## rose.

Looks like you've been getting plenty of it!! Fingers crossed its your month and you both make lovely spring babies!


----------



## thamaraisk

i am ovulating too..hopefully this month i ll get the BFP


----------



## luna_19

thamaraisk said:


> i am ovulating too..hopefully this month i ll get the BFP

Good luck :)


----------



## kraftykoala

How's the :sex: going ladies? Have your worn your menfolk out yet? ;)


----------



## luna_19

it's so funny how they act like it's such a chore :haha:


----------



## minuet

luna_19 said:


> it's so funny how they act like it's such a chore :haha:

:haha:


----------



## luna_19

Looking like today is my o day :) let's see if hubby is up for another go later :sex:


----------



## kraftykoala

Woo woo! Tell him we'll come get him if he doesn't!


----------



## luna_19

He wasn't feeling well all day :( hoping my temp goes up tomorrow and our 4 day leading up to o marathon was enough...

O pains have completely stopped so if I had to guess I let my eggie go early in the day so hopefully there were lots of little guys waiting for it still :)


----------



## rose.

How exciting, I'm sure you did more than enough :) I'll be stalking your chart!!

How are you doing clearbluesky?


----------



## clearbluesky

I think my o day is today. Temp usually goes down on o day so hope it rises tomorrow. I think I am the one that is drained this time :(


----------



## rose.

Fingers crossed its today then, again looks like youve done it more than enough times! :)


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> I think my o day is today. Temp usually goes down on o day so hope it rises tomorrow. I think I am the one that is drained this time :(

:hugs: onto the tww we go


----------



## luna_19

Bah now I'm not sure if I o'ed :(


----------



## kraftykoala

luna_19 said:


> Bah now I'm not sure if I o'ed :(

Oh bum, that's odd. Bloody temperatures! One day someone will invent a little box that goes *ping* when you ovulate and take all the bloody guessing out of it! I say have some more :sex: later and see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## rose.

Yeah keep having sex, maybe the eggs being a little stubborn this month!


----------



## luna_19

Hubby has been informed!


----------



## minuet

luna_19 said:


> Bah now I'm not sure if I o'ed :(

I'm in the same boat as you. It seems like I'm past the fertile period, yet the temperature won't go up! So frustrating.

Hubby and I were watching one of those educational shows yesterday, and they said that apache sheep females know when they are ovulating and let the males near them, but when they're pregnant they won't let the male near them.
I couldn't help but think how much simpler things would be if female humans had the same ability!!


----------



## kraftykoala

luna_19 said:


> Hubby has been informed!

Did he cry? :haha:


----------



## luna_19

I broke the news via text message with an offer to pickup dinner on the way home too :haha:


----------



## kraftykoala

Ah, seduction, good move :D


----------



## Missbx

I'm in my fertile period at the moment I should ovulate tomorrow or thursday! This is my 2nd cycle hope we all get our BFP!! Was watching midwives and I soo wish it was me... this 17 year old girl wouldent come in when she had a hypo nd the midwives told her to as the baby was in danger it makes me sick! I would be in the hospital like a shot if thay told be to be in fast! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## kraftykoala

I watched that too, it was a hard one, I can't believe the woman with the kidney transplant would get pregnant again and risk not being around for the daughter she was already lucky enough to have :(


----------



## Missbx

Yeah I would be so greatfull just to have one. It wouldent be fair the little girl growing up without a mum.


----------



## kraftykoala

Hard to know what goes on in people's heads I guess. 

Hope you get your bfp this month, how long have you been trying, is it your first?


----------



## Missbx

Thankyou,This is cycle 2 come off bc the start of June and Af has been regular and on time since then and I'm trying for my first :) 

I see your pregnant! Congratulations :) hope u have a H&H 9 months :)


----------



## kraftykoala

Ty :) This is number 3, I have 2 boys aged 9 & 6, hoping everything goes ok with this little one.


----------



## luna_19

Once again my chart is confusing me...boo


----------



## clearbluesky

Boooo! Well you are at least getting a lot of bd in there.


----------



## luna_19

I know we're worn out! :haha:


----------



## rose.

Have you been using opks?


----------



## luna_19

Nah they just don't work for me. I think we're good now, don't have to make hubby cry by telling him we need to bd more :haha:


----------



## rose.

Looks like you've both had a nice rise :) fingers crossed that's it!


----------



## Missbx

kraftykoala said:


> Ty :) This is number 3, I have 2 boys aged 9 & 6, hoping everything goes ok with this little one.


Aw bless kraftykoala *I'm sure everything will be fine :) thort I'd be ovulating today but it should be tomorrow because I got a negtive lh test and confused myself lol.


----------



## clearbluesky

Ahh the confusion of ovulation! I laid off the opk's too as my cycles are almost always identical so no need to waste more money on those. I am also satisfied with my bd this month. Now lets say hello to the fab world of tww. 

Do we symptom spot this round? I say YES! that's what the tww is for. Today I had a bad headache. Had to take tylenols hope that don't interfere with the baby making!


----------



## luna_19

Ok if we're symptom spotting...have had terrible gas for a few days, like the painful crampy kind :( also sore lower back, not super tired or hungry yet but there's still plenty of time for that!


----------



## clearbluesky

Oh luna you are my cycle twin! Will we finally become bumpbuddies? I am always so positive in the first week wait but as the second week gets closer I lose hope. I hope that's not the case this time.


----------



## luna_19

Woohoo 3 dpo :happydance:

Clearbluesky this is definitely it! :)


----------



## clearbluesky

I had a dream last night that luna got her bfp! Then I couldn't go back to sleep.


----------



## luna_19

Sorry to keep you up ;)


----------



## clearbluesky

Lol don't do it again!


----------



## luna_19

4 dpo symptoms: tired, sore lower back, hungry, bbs already starting to get swollen and maybe a little sore, sore throat when I woke up, crampy

really if it wasn't for my temps I would swear I o'ed earlier than cd 15, I don't think I usually have so many symptoms so early...oh well just have to wait and see :coffee:


----------



## clearbluesky

Well I say you never know! I don't necessarily believe in ff 100%. I feel like I always have to second guess.

My symptoms since last night have been on off teeny weeny cramps in lower tummy. More cm but that's usual in my first week wait. Too bad my temp went way low not liking the look of my chart :(


----------



## luna_19

Mine dipped today too, I had yet another night without 3 straight hours of sleep :|

I'm sure we'll both have a nice spike tomorrow :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Me and you cycle/chart twins! That is all.


----------



## clearbluesky

I had the most horrible sleep night too. Still recovering.


----------



## luna_19

And apparently bad sleep twins :haha:


----------



## rose.

It's amazing how much a bad nights sleep can affect temping. I used to get huge drops completely outside the normal range when that happened. Having a cold also had the same effect as I couldn't sleep with my mouth shut!


----------



## clearbluesky

That seems to be happenig on my chart rose. I think temping stresses me out a little too which doesn't help my sleeps.

I had a girls night last night and I got so drunk! I feel terrible that I did this in my tww :( i am paying for it now, hungover and feeling like crap. I have af cranps but I can't even clasify it as a symptom since it must be the hangover. Bahhhh! Why did I do this!


----------



## luna_19

That happens to me all the time, I wake up and looks the clock and think that I need to get back to sleep RIGHT NOW to get a good temp and of course that keeps me awake :dohh:

Good thing we only have another week until we get our bfps! ;)


----------



## rose.

Yeah I had that problem, I knew I had to wake up and immediately take my temperature and it made me wake up when I would otherwise have carried on in a light sleep! It's very annoying.


----------



## clearbluesky

Today at 8 dpo I am feeling:

- crampy (way less than yesterday)
- dizzy
- slight heartburn
- feeling warm off and on 
- nausea???

Looks like I've had all the symptoms in the book over the past year. :haha:


----------



## luna_19

7 (or possibly 9) dpo: 
All the usual tired, hungry, sore lower back, occasional little cramps
Bbs are huge and sore! Usually doesn't happen until around 10 dpo or so but this time started at 4 dpo. Hope it's a good sign :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Lets keep our fingers crossed! 

Will you test earlier luna? Right now I'm planning on testing Saturday morning.


----------



## luna_19

I got a bunch if cheapies so I'm going to start on Thursday :D


----------



## clearbluesky

Not feeling optimistic about my cycle at all anymore :( my temps are so wavy and as usual feeling the way I do in my second week, I lost hope. I am so tired of trying over and over again and seeing people that didn't even decide to have children back when I started trying with babies now. It really brings me down not to know how long I will be in situation and if it will ever even happen. 

Sorry to be a downer ladies I just had to let it all out. :cry:


----------



## rose.

Big :hugs: you're far from out yet! My chart the month we conceived was all over the place too, so don't just rely on what the chart says. My temps were always going up down up down for the whole tww!


----------



## clearbluesky

Thank you rose :hugs: I am really glad to have you my friends on this board.


----------



## luna_19

I'm sorry you're feeling down, we will get there eventually :hugs:


----------



## 4.26.08

:hi: Hi Ladies!!! Still stalking!!!

Clearbluesky: :hugs: especially for you!! You have always remained so positive and strong during the last year. I, along with others, have been uplifted and comforted by you and for that I am very thankful!!!! Its ok to be frustrated and discouraged. Sometimes you have to just let it out!! :hissy: If you keep it inside it only stresses you more. And you don't need any extra stress while TTC. Temping, opk'ing, symptom spotting, BDing is already stressful enough!!! :haha: 

I read that your HSG went well. Have you ever thought of getting hubby's sperm checked? I have a friend at work and low sprem count/ mobilty was the cause of infertilty in their case. She has two beautiful children after IUI help (3 yrs apart...didn't want you to think she had twins). I am sorry if this is asking too much of your personal business. I just really want to be here for you as you have been for us. 

Also, this time around I wasn't really symptom spotting bc I was trying to get away from feeling like a crazy person. But I do remember being dizzy....like if I was sitting at a table I felt like I was swaying back and forth a little. Maybe thats a good sign for you!!!!! 

I am still rooting for you and Luna!!! You two are the main reason I sign on to B&B! I think and pray for you lots! I can't wait to see your BFP announcements!! 

And congrats to Rose and Koala!!!!! You guys are moving along towards your second trimester!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## clearbluesky

clearbluesky said:


> Today at 8 dpo I am feeling:
> 
> - crampy (way less than yesterday)
> - dizzy
> - slight heartburn
> - feeling warm off and on
> - nausea???
> 
> Looks like I've had all the symptoms in the book over the past year. :haha:




4.26.08 said:


> :hi: Hi Ladies!!! Still stalking!!!
> 
> Clearbluesky: :hugs: especially for you!! You have always remained so positive and strong during the last year. I, along with others, have been uplifted and comforted by you and for that I am very thankful!!!! Its ok to be frustrated and discouraged. Sometimes you have to just let it out!! :hissy: If you keep it inside it only stresses you more. And you don't need any extra stress while TTC. Temping, opk'ing, symptom spotting, BDing is already stressful enough!!! :haha:
> 
> I read that your HSG went well. Have you ever thought of getting hubby's sperm checked? I have a friend at work and low sprem count/ mobilty was the cause of infertilty in their case. She has two beautiful children after IUI help (3 yrs apart...didn't want you to think she had twins). I am sorry if this is asking too much of your personal business. I just really want to be here for you as you have been for us.
> 
> Also, this time around I wasn't really symptom spotting bc I was trying to get away from feeling like a crazy person. But I do remember being dizzy....like if I was sitting at a table I felt like I was swaying back and forth a little. Maybe thats a good sign for you!!!!!
> 
> I am still rooting for you and Luna!!! You two are the main reason I sign on to B&B! I think and pray for you lots! I can't wait to see your BFP announcements!!
> 
> And congrats to Rose and Koala!!!!! You guys are moving along towards your second trimester!!! How exciting!!!


You are so kind thank you for the wonderful post :hugs: A part of me knows it will happen but I guess once in a while it really gets to me and I become insecure for still being here at the same spot after so long. People that know me know that I have always looked on the bright side and stayed positive this is the only thing in my life that has made me feel the way I do lately :( 

So my hubby has been tested and all if ok on his end too. This is what becomes frustrating knowing that we are phisically capable of conceiving but for some reason it's not working. My "symptoms" posted all disappeared so not sure what that was probably my imagination or pms.

So enough about my drama lol how has your pregnancy been? Will you find out about the baby's sex?

Thank you for boosting my mood here :hugs:


----------



## rose.

No problem, I am always here :) you really helped get me through some hard cycles when I was convinced I had conceived but I didn't. Your turn will come and you'll be rewarded with a perfect baby!


----------



## clearbluesky

Thanks and I hope that time comes sooner than later :)


----------



## luna_19

4.26.08 said:


> :hi: Hi Ladies!!! Still stalking!!!
> 
> Clearbluesky: :hugs: especially for you!! You have always remained so positive and strong during the last year. I, along with others, have been uplifted and comforted by you and for that I am very thankful!!!! Its ok to be frustrated and discouraged. Sometimes you have to just let it out!! :hissy: If you keep it inside it only stresses you more. And you don't need any extra stress while TTC. Temping, opk'ing, symptom spotting, BDing is already stressful enough!!! :haha:
> 
> I read that your HSG went well. Have you ever thought of getting hubby's sperm checked? I have a friend at work and low sprem count/ mobilty was the cause of infertilty in their case. She has two beautiful children after IUI help (3 yrs apart...didn't want you to think she had twins). I am sorry if this is asking too much of your personal business. I just really want to be here for you as you have been for us.
> 
> Also, this time around I wasn't really symptom spotting bc I was trying to get away from feeling like a crazy person. But I do remember being dizzy....like if I was sitting at a table I felt like I was swaying back and forth a little. Maybe thats a good sign for you!!!!!
> 
> I am still rooting for you and Luna!!! You two are the main reason I sign on to B&B! I think and pray for you lots! I can't wait to see your BFP announcements!!
> 
> And congrats to Rose and Koala!!!!! You guys are moving along towards your second trimester!!! How exciting!!!

Oh I love it when you stop by :) look at you already almost halfway there!


----------



## clearbluesky

Luna Did you test???? Com on girl give me a :bfp: pretty please!


----------



## luna_19

Nah bfn... I'm only 9 dpo though, will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## clearbluesky

Well that's way too early let alone with cheapies ;) :hugs: your charts looking great!

I loaded up on cheapies too and may give it a shot tomorrow just for fun and because I love to pee on sticks. Although I feel like af is on her way. Had my pms diarrhea, feeling dry down there sorry tmi and of course my temps are blah!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs:

Omg my bbs are so freaking huge and sore I wore a yoga bra to work because I couldn't bear the thought of trying to stuff them into a regular bra :haha:


----------



## rose.

Boobs are a good sign, mine feel so swollen and huge!! Fingers crossed for you guys :D


----------



## clearbluesky

That is a great symptom luna! I am so positive for you it has to be the month! Can't wait until you get that bfp


----------



## luna_19

Wow rose I can't believe you're already 12 weeks!


----------



## rose.

I know, I got put forward a week today at my scan :) It's going soo quick, can't believe I'm very nearly 1/3 of the way through!


----------



## clearbluesky

Unbelievable how fast it's going. Is that a new scan picture?


----------



## rose.

Yeah it's from my scan yesterday :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Beautiful! I am glad it all went well :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Adorable rose :)

Well another bfn for me BUT ff says my chart is possible triphasic starting on day 22 AND I had a decent temp jump this morning.....please, please be good sign!


----------



## clearbluesky

I have got everything crossed for you luna! Your chart is looking fantastic to me too. Perhaps tomorrow you will have that long waited wonderful news.

Oh :bfn: for me this morning.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs:

are you going to test again with me tomorrow?


----------



## kraftykoala

:hugs: ladies, 10dpo is still way early, your charts look good xxxx

Loving your scan piccy Rose, lucky you being put forward like that!!


----------



## rose.

Awesome charts guys! I didn't test until I was 14dpo so 10dpo is definitely still very early and you're in with a really good chance :)

Thanks krafty, how are you doing?


----------



## kraftykoala

Still nauseous and exhausted but otherwise good :)


----------



## rose.

Same as!! Hoping it will pass soon :)


----------



## luna_19

I guess this isn't my month :(


----------



## clearbluesky

Did you test? I feel the same got anothe bfn and temp drop this morning :( god it's depressing.


----------



## clearbluesky

Rose and krafty hope you start to feel better in the second tri! :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Sorry girls, I've got everything crossed that you get a lovely surprise :)


----------



## luna_19

Yeah temp drop and bfn also had a tiny bit of pink when I wiped. I rarely spot at all so I guess it could either be that ff got my o day wrong and af will be here momentarily or maybe late implantation? I'm thinking option 1 :(


----------



## kraftykoala

My temp dropped before I got my bfp, I've got everything crossed for you girls xxxx


----------



## luna_19

I'm out :( 

I really had a feeling ff got my o date wrong when I started having symptoms so early...onto cycle 10 I go :cry:


----------



## minuet

luna_19 said:


> I'm out :(
> 
> I really had a feeling ff got my o date wrong when I started having symptoms so early...onto cycle 10 I go :cry:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## rose.

:( so sorry Luna! I'm so disappointed for you :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

I was really bummed when I read your post luna I am so sorry it wasn't the month. :hugs: af will show for me tomorrow probably so we will be cycle buddies all over again.


----------



## clearbluesky

minuet said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out :(
> 
> I really had a feeling ff got my o date wrong when I started having symptoms so early...onto cycle 10 I go :cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hey you are still in! Will you test?


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> I was really bummed when I read your post luna I am so sorry it wasn't the month. :hugs: af will show for me tomorrow probably so we will be cycle buddies all over again.

So glad I'm not alone :hugs:

Did you have your follow up appt yet? Are you starting anything new this cycle?

I guess we'll just keep doing the same thing, hubby seemed to like that I highlighted my fertile week on the calendar so he could try to plan when he was home so I'll definitely do that again.

Other than that just enjoying some :beer:


----------



## clearbluesky

It sure helps to have a buddy like you :hugs:
I am not sure what I'm supposed to do but I guess I will call up the doc and see what the next step is. Sometimes I just feel like giving up.

That's a great plan I think our men like the heads up. There's not that many different things to do. What about that sperm meet egg trick any ideas?


----------



## luna_19

I've seen plenty of people have success with smep. We can't really do it because of his unpredictable work schedule, don't want to take a day off then have him not be home the next day so we've just been doing the have as much :sex: as possible thing :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Well that should work just as good too.


----------



## luna_19

You would think :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

Af showed exactly on time. On to cycle 15 :( I can't believe this is happning to me.


----------



## rose.

So sorry guys :( I can't imagine how frustrated you both must feel.

If it makes you feel any better, I've been feeling awful today havent even changed out of my pjs - treat yourself to a beer and a nice meal of your favourite foods, you won't be able to once you get your bfp!


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> Af showed exactly on time. On to cycle 15 :( I can't believe this is happning to me.

:hugs:


----------



## minuet

clearbluesky said:


> Af showed exactly on time. On to cycle 15 :( I can't believe this is happning to me.

:hugs::hugs: so sorry clearblue


----------



## clearbluesky

You're so sweet luna I will have a beer for you right now. I'm sorry I understand how you feel too. :hugs::hug:


----------



## kraftykoala

I'm so sorry girls :(


----------



## clearbluesky

Thanks krafty :hug: 

Well I am feeling a little better now. I am so used to this feeling by now that I don't have a choice but to keep my chin up and to keep on trying. Who knows luna maybe this is our lucky month! We can't give up we have to stay positive, stay sane and hopeful that it will happen. Will you be here with me luna?


----------



## clearbluesky

I think once I have my temp rise confirming ovulation I will stop to temp. It stresses me out too much.


----------



## luna_19

yay clearbluesky! I'm feeling better today too, I took a few days off temping so I could drink beer and not worry about peeing every hour :haha: but am back at it :)

I was actually thinking about stopping after I confirm o too, it really doesn't tell me anything especially.since mine doesn't drop until the day af arrives anyways.

Also planning on TRYING to be more relaxed (since that is apparently what works for so many people so no monitoring cm/cp except right around o and just trying to have fun...let's see if this works...


----------



## clearbluesky

That sounds like a plan luna! Let's pray that all this will work out for us I think we deserve it and it HAS to be our turn PLEASE GOD!!!!!!

I will try to stay relaxed too and hey might not even symptom spot this round :haha:


----------



## rose.

You could try making it in to a fun game, like make a list with your OH of all the ways/places you want to BD and then tick them off - just an idea, but might help make things more fun!


----------



## minuet

luna and clearbluesky, I think it's a good idea to stop temping after ovulation if that helps you not stress so much! The TWW is stressful enough on it's own without the added stress of wondering what one's temp is doing!

I really hope you two get your BFP this month, you deserve it after waiting for so long!


----------



## luna_19

rose. said:


> You could try making it in to a fun game, like make a list with your OH of all the ways/places you want to BD and then tick them off - just an idea, but might help make things more fun!

This made me laugh because hubby only likes dtd in the bedroom with the door closed because he doesn't like the pets watching :haha:


----------



## minuet

luna_19 said:


> rose. said:
> 
> 
> You could try making it in to a fun game, like make a list with your OH of all the ways/places you want to BD and then tick them off - just an idea, but might help make things more fun!
> 
> This made me laugh because hubby only likes dtd in the bedroom with the door closed because he doesn't like the pets watching :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## clearbluesky

LOL my cat must think we are sex addicts she always finds us doing it somewhere and gives us the evil eyes :haha: oh dear! You are right rose making it fun is necessary :)


----------



## clearbluesky

minuet said:


> luna and clearbluesky, I think it's a good idea to stop temping after ovulation if that helps you not stress so much! The TWW is stressful enough on it's own without the added stress of wondering what one's temp is doing!
> 
> I really hope you two get your BFP this month, you deserve it after waiting for so long!

Thank you and same goes for you I hope it just happens for all of all already.


----------



## rose.

Lol! I wonder if animals know what's going on! It's pretty creepy when you're doing it and you get a sense of being watched, turn round and the dogs there ha


----------



## clearbluesky

Haha I hope not!


----------



## luna_19

Well it's almost that time once again :sex:

Trying hard to stay positive but it's not really working :(


----------



## minuet

luna_19 said:


> Well it's almost that time once again :sex:
> 
> Trying hard to stay positive but it's not really working :(

:hugs: 

If you like reading, I just read a book that was really encouraging, and maybe it'd be encouraging to you too! It's written by a fertility and hormone specialist, Robert A. Green - called_ Perfect Hormone Balance For Fertility_.


----------



## luna_19

Thanks I'll definitely check it out :)

Made some tasty chocolate mint cookies, feeling a bit better :lol:


----------



## kraftykoala

I've started bleeding, waiting to see the doctor :(


----------



## luna_19

Oh koala I hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Fingers crossed for you koala... I'm sure everything is fine, but I've got everything crossed for you anyway! :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

Krafty hon don't worry I hope everything will be fine i'm sure it will be. Bleeding is comon in early pregnancy. :hugs: thinking of you :hug:


----------



## luna_19

Koala still thinking about you and hoping you're ok :hugs:

Getting ready to o and a horrible night's sleep right on schedule :dohh:


----------



## kraftykoala

hey everyone, thanks for thinking of me! Beany is fine, wriggling away oblivious to the worry he put us through! It was just a quick scan to check everything was ok, they looked for a bleed but couldn't see one, put my dates at 12 weeks 4 days and showed me the heartbeat. I have a more detailed scan on friday so will get a piccy then! Feeling a bit better but still a little worried, red blood when you haven't seen any for 3 months is scary!


----------



## luna_19

Yay :)


----------



## rose.

Yay koala so relieved to hear that! Maybe it was just a bit of cervix irritation, we dtd on saturday and afterwards I had some very light spotting - it was literally only enough to tint my mucus slightly pink but was SO scary. I didn't want to bother the midwife as I know spotting after sex is really common and if I hadn't have checked I wouldn't have even noticed it. It was still the scariest thing ever though and I bought a home doppler which arrived today, and I just found my little lemons heart beat :)

Anyway enough about me, I want to hear how you girls are doing!! Got my fingers crossed tightly for you!


----------



## rose.

Ooh things are looking Good from your charts looks like you're both either about to o or have already!!


----------



## clearbluesky

So glad it's all ok krafty!


----------



## clearbluesky

I must say I got really scared when reading your post! We have spent so much time together in this thread and I feel like I know you all like my friends :hugs:

Yes rose that time of the cycle again! I think I may use an opk tonight but planning on dtd everyday from no on anyway :haha:


----------



## rose.

Yay go you!! Really hope it works for you, are you feeling positive?


----------



## clearbluesky

I am trying to think positive but not get my hopes up if you know what I mean ;)


----------



## luna_19

I know my temp shot up today but I am 100% sure it's because I didn't sleep well. It always seems to be around 36.7 if I don't sleep well. I got laid off yesterday (well actually fired but she didn't have an actual reason to fire me other than not liking me) so of course I woke up at 2am and my mind was racing and I couldn't get back to sleep until after 3:30 :(

at least now I get to spend my time worrying about finding a job instead of ttc!

It's definitely that time, I think hubby is getting sick of my advances :haha:

clearbluesky I'm trying to have the same attitude, lets hope it works :)


----------



## clearbluesky

I'm so sorry to hear that luna :( is it easy to fond jobs over there? Hopefully you will find one soon so you don't have that to worry about. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Thanks :hugs:

I've worked at various animal hospitals for the last 6 years and am basically done with all the bs combined with low pay and crazy owners so I'm looking into taking a course to do something else...i get ei so everything will be fine while I figure it out :)

Looks like this really will be a relaxed cycle for me!


----------



## minuet

I'm glad losing your job isn't hitting you too hard luna, still it's the pits to be without one and figure out where to go next.

It does look like you O'd, tomorrow's temp will tell! Glad you are setting up for a more relaxing cycle. :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Well its good you are being positive and hey enjoy the time off for now :)


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear about your job Luna, hopefully finding a new one will give you something else to focus on other than getting that bfp! :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Almost positive opk today! Tomorrow's will be + for sure.


----------



## clearbluesky

Rose you're a lemon!!


----------



## luna_19

awe lemon!

pretty sure today is o day, gave hubby the night off last night because he was so tired...he's not going to know what hit him once he gets home :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

LOL show him how it is! I warned mine that this month is going to be loaded so he better get ready. He replied ok :haha:


----------



## luna_19

I didn't even have to jump him because he jumped me first <3

Maybe he just wanted me to leave him alone for the rest of the night :haha:


----------



## rose.

Yeah a lemon seems so big doesn't it! It's weird to think I've got someone the size of a lemon inside me because I'm not really showing yet :s where's he hiding lol! 

Go girls :) I'm sure they don't mind, it's just more fun for them!!


----------



## kraftykoala

Saw my plum again today!
 



Attached Files:







12week.jpg
File size: 71.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rose.

Yay that is an awesome pic, looks like your babys doing a head stand lol!


----------



## kraftykoala

Took a snickers, a coffee and a walk to get him moving, he was snoozing when she first scanned him


----------



## luna_19

adorable koala :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Krafty that is so amazing! You must have been so happy to see her :)


----------



## clearbluesky

rose. said:


> Yeah a lemon seems so big doesn't it! It's weird to think I've got someone the size of a lemon inside me because I'm not really showing yet :s where's he hiding lol!
> 
> Go girls :) I'm sure they don't mind, it's just more fun for them!!

:haha: Ooooh don't you worry she will pop susdently. How exciting it must be. I can't wait to be in your shoes. 

By the way I'm calling both you and krafty's lemon and plum a she!


----------



## clearbluesky

LOL how the hell did my profile picture turn into rose's baby pic?? :haha: oh boy that is so weird!! Hahaha


----------



## clearbluesky

Wow this is beyond strange LOL when I click on my profile on the right in the stats it's my old pic but when I go to change avatar somehow rose's avatar got there how the hell!!!! How did this happen!! :haha:


----------



## luna_19

Hey looks like you're about to o! I'm quite sure I'm 1 dpo today :D


----------



## rose.

That's odd, I can only see yOur normal one. Maybe it's a sign you're going to have a baby in your belly this month!! :)


----------



## clearbluesky

LOOK! it's fine on my computer but on my phone I got your avatar rose :haha: maybe that is a sign lol.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## clearbluesky

I think I'm 2dpo now. It seems like my cycles are getting shorter and ovulation is earlier. Isn't that a bad thing? I remember reading that somewhere :(


----------



## luna_19

I always o on cd13 and have 26 day cycles, my Dr wasn't concerned about it...

3 dpo :happydance:


----------



## clearbluesky

Good! Thanks luna. I always seem to find a way to stress myself over something. 

So if I have another high temp tomorrow I throw asside the thermometer and take it easy :) com on let this be our month so tired of all the baby making :sex:


----------



## luna_19

Woohoo!

Although I know I won't be able to resist temping once more tomorrow to make sure I get a rise after my 3 dpo dip I always seem to get...then I can relax :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Yeah that should be good enough luna.


----------



## rose.

Before I got pregnant my cycles were getting longer and longer! I think shorter is better than longer, at least you're ovulating more regularly :) was so frustrating thinking I was late then getting a bfn because I was ovulating so late!

That is so weird about your picture, sometimes that happens on Facebook it matches up someones picture to someone completely random ha


----------



## luna_19

Goodbye thermometer...hopefully forever!


----------



## rose.

Yay :) good luck!


----------



## clearbluesky

It was weird to wake up this morning and not have to temp. It's a nice break!


----------



## Babymakintime

I am!!!!! :) wish us luck! plz plz plz ohhhh plzzzzzz!***


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> It was weird to wake up this morning and not have to temp. It's a nice break!

Between that and not working I feel like I'm on vacation!


----------



## kraftykoala

Yay for not temping!! Here's to a relaxing TWW ending with a big beautiful BFP!


----------



## clearbluesky

[-o&lt;Ohh we pray so! How are you doing krafty?

How's the job hunt luna?


----------



## clearbluesky

Btw my avatar is still rose's baby picture. It's creepy but it gives me hope :haha:


----------



## luna_19

I think it's definitely a sign ;)

Got a part time job starting next month with my favorite vet ever! It pays quite a bit less though. Other than that turned down an interview for what would be an awesome job processing pet insurance claims because it was only full time available and would have me sitting in horrible traffic for a minimum if 2 hours a day :(

Thinking about taking a distance learning course that could get me a way better job though :)
I'm getting all my pre application stuff sorted out right now and sort of waiting to see what happens this cycle because if I get my bfp I would be kind of awkward getting a job when I'm done...


----------



## rose.

That's so funny clearbluesky!

Well done Luna, that's good news on your job :) I've put my studies on hold now im pregnant cos I'm so tired all the time, I literally don't want to do anything when I get home from work other than sleep! I used to do one evening a week at college but I'm due to start the next level now and it's going to be so much work. If you want to do a course though go for it, it will help you once the baby's here :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Well that's great you found a part time job and even better that you are thinking of going back to school. Would you like to eventually become a vet yourself? That traffic just sounds bruital!:wacko:


----------



## luna_19

Nope I am absolutely done with the vet industry it is horrible! Looking at taking a medical lab assistant course which would basically have me doing many of the same things I already know how to do but on people :)


----------



## luna_19

oh and yes the traffic around here is ridiculous! I worked close to downtown Vancouver for 2 years and I really don't know how I did it. Technically it should have taken me about 25 minutes to get to work but on average it took between 1 and 1 1/2 hours :wacko:

we live right by the main bridge into the city so can tell when it's really bad because there's a traffic jam down our street, it's been like that every morning and afternoon lately which was really helpful in me deciding that I would be crazy to take that job :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

I go crazy in traffic and would have made the exact decision as you on that one. That plus working part time will be much easier when you start the school. I think it's a fantastic plan to become a lab assistant. You will never be without a job in that field. All the best on your career plans and studies! :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

Wohoooo 5 days of free vip trial :haha:


----------



## luna_19

I keep getting those too! Last month I drove myself crazy with all the symptom checkboxes :haha:

When are you going to test? I think I'll start on Saturday :)


----------



## kraftykoala

I am still sooooooo tired! Still nauseous too, really ready for that to go! And I've gone off sweet things!!! I didn't even want my birthday cake *sob*

Testing on saturday? Soooo exited for you girls!!


----------



## rose.

I've gone off sweet things too! Maybe we're Having the same :)

I am so excited to hear about the tests too!!


----------



## rose.

Oh and happy birthday :)


----------



## kraftykoala

They say craving sweet things is a girl, savoury things is a boy. But with my boys I craved custard with the first and sherbet with the second so doesn't really hold true lol.


----------



## luna_19

Happy birthday koala! :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Nope you're having a girl krafty. And happy birthday!!! Hope that you feel a little better soon.


----------



## clearbluesky

I don't know if I should test. It's so hard to imagine a test that will finally be positive. I think I will wait as much as possible and take it from there.


----------



## rose.

That's exactly how I felt the month I got my bfp! Usually I was desperate to test as soon as Af was due but that month, I didn't want to take a test... I was in two minds about doing it! I think I waited until a couple of days after Af was due because I was so nervous!

Let's hope my travelling baby picture is a sign :) would be pretty creepy if it was!!!


----------



## clearbluesky

Lol it would be so creepy! It's back to normal now but it confused the hell outta me when I posted and you posted after me :haha: 

Yes I have that feeling like you did. I feel like I want to be positive but it's getting harder and harder every month that goes by.


----------



## rose.

Don't give up, you'll get there :) when is your next docs appointment? What's the next step?

My sister in laws been trying for over a year and has been checked out, her tubes are fine and her bfs sperm count is normal. She has pcos and is now starting chlomid, I hope it works for her so she can be pregnant at the same time as me :)


----------



## luna_19

I broke down and temped this morning :haha:

also my post-O hormones are totally kicking my butt this month :(


----------



## clearbluesky

rose. said:


> Don't give up, you'll get there :) when is your next docs appointment? What's the next step?
> 
> My sister in laws been trying for over a year and has been checked out, her tubes are fine and her bfs sperm count is normal. She has pcos and is now starting chlomid, I hope it works for her so she can be pregnant at the same time as me :)

I wish her all the best too. It would be really nice for you to have her as bump buddy I'm sure. Does pcos mean she's not ovulating? 

The frrtility clinic is ignoring me :( I contacted them numerous times and each time they say my doctors secretary will call me back to schedule the appointment but never do. They must find me so annoying but my patience has disappeared.

So I'm feeling the same as every othet cycle :( luna are you testing today?


----------



## rose.

I'm not sure if she's ovulating! I think maybe she is but very irregularly, but that's just a guess. Hopefully the chlomid will do the trick.

That sucks, maybe you should make a complaint? Or actually go in to the clinic and explain you've been ignored? It's so annoying when you're trying to make progress and people are delaying things for no reason!

Don't give up yet :)


----------



## luna_19

I can't believe they're ignoring you! :hugs: 

I would go in and talk to someone in person if they were doing that to me.

Another bfn for me today, I know it's super early but still feeling like it's ridiculous for me to expect anything else :(


----------



## clearbluesky

I see well hopefully the clomid will do the trick for her. 

You girls are right I should go in person next week. I know they are extremely busy but I have been waiting for so long too. 

Luna lets stick together and pray that in a few days we see a damn :bfp: already!


----------



## luna_19

Yes! Although I'm not feeling particularly pregnant at the moment :(


----------



## rose.

To be honest I still don't feel particularly pregnant even with the tiredness and morning sickness! Loads of people say that when y


----------



## rose.

Oops
Loads of people said 'I've just got that feeling I'm pregnant' and I thought oh we'll I haven't I'm obviously not pregnant. And then I got my bfp! I think that feeling is mainly psychological, in my opinion there is no way symptoms could be strong enough to persuade you in 2 weeks! I didn't truly start to experience really strong symptoms until I was about 6 or 7 weeks.
So don't be put off by not feeling pregnant :)


----------



## clearbluesky

You are absolutely right rose! Even the last time I got a bfp I was pretty much shocked. The symptoms are so similar to af that there's no way to really know that early. One thing for me though I was soooooooo moody I became psycho at one point in my tww LOL poor hubby.


----------



## luna_19

Bah I think I should stop testing and just wait for the :witch: to show up :(


----------



## clearbluesky

I know how tempting it can be but you're testing way too early. I will wait with you until we are late. No :af: no more :af: please!


----------



## luna_19

I know but then I see so many people get early bfps and I think why not me too? Ugh only a few more days until I know either way...

Glad I'm not alone :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

Hang in there :hugs: I'm glad I'm not alone too.


----------



## rose.

Whenever I tested early I always got a bfn and then Af turned up a few hours later. I would definitely wait until Af is at least one day late, I think getting a Bfn is way harder than Af arriving in some weird way. Plus lots of people who get early bfps go on to obsess about whether the line is getting darker for weeks and that is so stressful! 

Stay strong and wait a bit longer I'm rooting for you both!! :)


----------



## clearbluesky

You are very sweet rose thanks for being here with us :hugs:


----------



## rose.

I'm not going anywhere until you both get your bfp! Then you're moving to the pregnancy board with me :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Well hopefully we won't keep you here for long.


----------



## clearbluesky

If I end up getting a bfp this week I will tell you girls about another strange thing that happened to me asside from rose's avatar pic :/


----------



## luna_19

Yes rose I agree it's nice of you to hang with us fertility challenged ladies ;)


----------



## rose.

I want to know what it is now clearbluesky!! 

You're not fertility challenged Luna, your time will come :) everything happens for a reason and you'll be getting your bfp at the perfect time, you'll see! And in the meantime make the most of having energy and enjoying food, I'm only just starting to get back to normal!


----------



## luna_19

Clearbluesky now you've got us both interested!


----------



## clearbluesky

Last night the mesaage box below the one I'm typing in as we speak had the :af: sign between each sign like bold, italic, underline... I don't know if I'm explaining this clearly LOL but it was all over the place! Babyandbump is really measing with me!! No matter what I did it wouldn't go away. Then this morning it was all over the place! As if the tww symptom spotting wasnt enough already :haha:


----------



## luna_19

It must be a sign!


----------



## clearbluesky

Haha nahh it's just strange. Besides i've already started my horrible af cramps.


----------



## luna_19

:(


----------



## rose.

I had period cramps for the first 6 weeks or so of pregnancy. In fact I was convinced I was going to get my period for ages and had a really hard time believing my bean would stick!

Good luckkkk :D


----------



## clearbluesky

You are right I hear a lot of people get the af cramps it seems. How long were you trying for rose? I forget :(


----------



## rose.

6 months! Not too long but felt like forever. Early pregnancy is weird, you expect to have loads of symptoms but really I didn't get any of the typical pregnancy ones for a few weeks.


----------



## luna_19

Well I'm out :( my lp seems to be getting shorter too...


----------



## rose.

So sorry Luna that's rubbish :( maybe you could speak to the doctor about how you could lengthen it? Although I guess short cycles means you get more chances to get pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## orchidflower

hey ladies i was just wondering if any of you could help me out? ive been getting positive ov tests for nearly two weeks now, really dark lines? but bfns is that normal? i have been on angus castus so im not sure if that would effect it? xx


----------



## clearbluesky

Luna I'm really sorry :( Do you think you may have ovulated a couple days earlier? I think tose is right maybe talk to your doctor about it. Sometimes just the simple blood work can help figure out what's going on. Well I'm really sorry it wasn't your cycle :hugs: :hug:


----------



## clearbluesky

orchidflower said:


> hey ladies i was just wondering if any of you could help me out? ive been getting positive ov tests for nearly two weeks now, really dark lines? but bfns is that normal? i have been on angus castus so im not sure if that would effect it? xx

I am not familiar with the angus have you tried google? Do you chart?


----------



## orchidflower

clearbluesky said:


> orchidflower said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies i was just wondering if any of you could help me out? ive been getting positive ov tests for nearly two weeks now, really dark lines? but bfns is that normal? i have been on angus castus so im not sure if that would effect it? xx
> 
> I am not familiar with the angus have you tried google? Do you chart?Click to expand...

i had a look and it said most people who exsperience two weeks or more usually are pregnant, obvs not the case for me after alot of bfns! or that you may have pcos? so not really sure what to think?? its really bothering me, ive not had af since the 29th of july?


----------



## luna_19

I guess I could have o'ed a little earlier, I did miss a crucial temp this cycle. I looked back and I actually did have a 24 day cycle in February so it's probably nothing. I think I just need to accept that it might never happen for me :(


----------



## clearbluesky

If I were you I would defintely go see my doctor since it could be anything. I have heard of some women who don't get positive hpt for a long time so maybe you're one of them. Your doctor will order a blood to see if you're pregnant or not or look into why you have not had a period since July.


----------



## clearbluesky

Don't say that luna :( it will happen but for whatever reason it's takin longer for us. I know exactly how you feel and I'm with you on the frustration. We have earned the right to be angry! I don't understand how and why it has to be this hard to conceive but what can we do. See doctors and keep on trying. I know it feels ridiculous to try over and over but we can't give up.


----------



## kraftykoala

Sorry I've not been about girls, I've been full of cold and have basically slept for the last 5 days.

Luna, I'm sorry the witch got you again :( How long have you been trying? Have you seen a doctor? 

Clearbluesky, are you late yet? Really hoping this is your month. 

Girls I have a bag of soy isoflavone tablets going spare if anyone wants them, happy to post to you. I only used one months worth so plenty more months worth left x


----------



## luna_19

Thanks koala, it's been 9 months/10 cycles which I know isn't that long, it just feels like forever. I've never tried soy, I've heard if you have regular cycles it might mess them up so am scared to take that chance.

I'm sure my Dr would order bloodwork if I asked for it but I would prefer not to have any unnecessary testing done, I think I'll go next month.


----------



## clearbluesky

I was just thinking about the soy too. I didn't know that it's not recommended for people with regular cycles and thought maybe that's why my cycles became shorter the last few months. 

Krafty af is due Thursday for me. Maybe I will test tomorrow morning. Do you have a cold or pregnancy sickness? Hope you feel better!


----------



## luna_19

I don't know that it's not recommended but I researched it a while ago and found some stories of people who's cycles got all messed up on it

Hope you feel better koala, it must be horrible not being able to take anything when you feel crappy :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Well the only good thing about cd1 = :beer:


----------



## clearbluesky

Cheers to that! I was too chicken to test today. I already know it will be negative so I will just wait for my period to show tomorrow instead of seeing another bfn.


----------



## rose.

Stay positive, got my fingers crossed for you I've got a very good feeling!


----------



## clearbluesky

Thanks my dear rose! It would mean the world to me if it finally happened.


----------



## luna_19

Oh I hope she stays away! We need some good news for a change.


----------



## clearbluesky

Hey luna so you going to try anything different this cycle? I was thinking about what I would do but I think I have run out of ideas :( if af is going to show for me I just wish it did today rather than being late. I am too negative these days to do a test so I will see what happens. I of course know what will happen same as the past 15 months :(


----------



## luna_19

I've run out of ideas too :(

Still hoping you bring us some good news though!


----------



## clearbluesky

It's so depressing to still be here after so long. I really doubt I will bring good news. I know my body too well by now. I feel like just giving up this whole roller coaster has been sucking the life out of me.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH F*****G FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I did not think that crying would be my reaction but that's the only thing that I was able to do after I got what I have been waiting for what felt like the longest 15 months of my life. FINALLY I GOT A :bfp: I am on could :cloud9: I feel like I'm in another world and in disbelief.

If I tell you ladies what happened to me two days ago you will (YES another weird weird thing) you will not believe it! I am so shocked about this bfp but the things that have been happening to me has really creeped me out!
 



Attached Files:







BFP1.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats on your :bfp: clearbluesky, I was just reading through this thread and I'm so happy for you after 15 mths you finally got there


----------



## minuet

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS!!!

Clearblue, I actually clicked on your chart on one of your posts where you were saying you were discouraged ,and then saw the POSITIVE and was like :D:D:D:shock::shock: :O :O yay!!

congrats, you've certainly earned that lovely second line!


----------



## luna_19

Omg yay! :happydance:


----------



## clearbluesky

I hope I don't wake up from another dream! I been so shaky I don't know what to do with myself. This may sound cheesy but thank you so much to all of you who have been here with me through this roller coaster. I cannot wait until you all have the wonderful news too. 

Luna I kept thinking of you when that second line showed up. I don't know why but you popped in my head. :hugs: your turn is this cycle and I will be right here with you. :kiss: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## luna_19

Aw that's so nice :hugs:

I am seriously crying I'm so happy for you, it gives me so much hope. I need to stop before hubby asks me what the hell I'm upset about :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

Aw I'm sorry I made you cry at least I'm not the only one lol. You should have all the hope I know it will happen! it has to and it will you are my cycle buddy and we are meant to be bump buddies :)

I had been so depressed in the past few days I wanted to run away and completely give up. Today at one point I thought to myself so what I will live my life alone with hubby and never think about a baby again. I sat in the washroom at work and cried trying to make myself come to terms with never getting pregnant.


----------



## rose.

I KNEW you were getting one this month, I had a dream last night that you did, how weird!

Big congratulations again, you deserve it more than anyone I know you've been waiting so long. And I definitely think you're very inspiring to other women, just shows if you keep trying you will get there in the end!

Enjoy being secretly over the moon, the first few days after getting a bfp are amazing, enjoy feeling well and having a little secret just you and your OH share for a while. :)

And Luna, we are all right here with you, your turn is definitely next!


----------



## kraftykoala

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! OMG that is the best news ever!!!! Congrats my lovely, happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Luna, it is now our mission to get you sprogged up, all our positive babydust is focussed on you :D


----------



## clearbluesky

rose. said:


> I KNEW you were getting one this month, I had a dream last night that you did, how weird!
> 
> Big congratulations again, you deserve it more than anyone I know you've been waiting so long. And I definitely think you're very inspiring to other women, just shows if you keep trying you will get there in the end!
> 
> Enjoy being secretly over the moon, the first few days after getting a bfp are amazing, enjoy feeling well and having a little secret just you and your OH share for a while. :)
> 
> And Luna, we are all right here with you, your turn is definitely next!

Rose that is so weird you dreamed that. You did know I remember you telling me you had a good feeeling :) thank you so much my dear you have kept me positive and supported me throughout this journey too :hug:


----------



## clearbluesky

Thanks krafty!!! And all positive vibe going to luna. :dust: luna my soon to be bump buddy :)


----------



## luna_19

Aw so nice of you guys to stick with me :hugs: 

22 days until we can hopefully be bump buddies clearbluesky :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Oh yes that's not too long from now. How's your oh's schedule these days?


----------



## luna_19

it's still all over the place but it's not as busy so he's not getting called for the shifts where he is gone for a day or more very often. Also since I started marking my fertile time on the calendar he has been making a big effort to be home at that time...not very romantic but it works!

This month my o day will probably be on the day I informed him that he must book off for our nephew's 5th bday party/thanksgiving so I won't have to worry :)


----------



## clearbluesky

That is such a great idea luna my hubby always told me he preferred it when I let him know ahead of time when the bd days would be. Another week to go for you! :sex:


----------



## clearbluesky

I'm stalking your chart luna! I already miss our conversations here :)


----------



## luna_19

Me too! I feel weird talking about all my ttc issues with a bunch of preggie ladies :(

How are you doing? Did you get your blood test done yet?


----------



## rose.

Were all still here for you Luna :) I'm stalking your chart too!


----------



## clearbluesky

Do not feel weird at all! First of all I don't even feel like I'm pregnant it still doesn't feel real and second of all I had been ttc for so long I understand that way more than where I am now. So make sure you update us here. Will you temp after ovulation this round? 

I am going for all the blood tests either tomorrow or the day after. Doctor will send me for an early scan to see if everything is good. Rose how many weeks were you when you got the early scan?


----------



## luna_19

How exciting you'll get to see your little bean soon! I think I'll temp as long as I get enough sleep but not worry about it if I don't. That's what I've been doing so far and my chart looks really nice :)

Happy because hubby got to get on his way back from work earlier than expected so should be home this evening instead of tomorrow :)


----------



## clearbluesky

I'm so worried all the time I really hope it helps me relax this early scan. I thought the tww was bad! Ever since I got that bfp time has insanely slowed down. 

That's just perfect then you will get down to business earlier :haha: well I will continue to stalk that chart of yours for sure. :dust:


----------



## luna_19

It must be so hard not to worry :hugs: , I'm sure everything will be fine :)

Hubby got home even earlier than expected, hope he's ready for some :sex: !


----------



## rose.

It's normal to worry clearbluesky, I was a wreck for the first 3 months! Tip for you, avoid any threads on first tri about losses or bleeding or missed miscarriages, they scared THE LIFE out of me! It's good you're getting an early scan though, I felt marginally more relaxed once I'd seen my bean for the first time :) my first scan was at 9 weeks but I paid for that one privately, my first NHS one was 12 weeks and once I'd had that one I felt much happier and more relaxed. I think the main thing to remember is you are much more likely to have a healthy pregnancy and take home a baby at the end of it than you are to lose the baby. It's terrifying but try not to worry, I got through it and now I'm really enjoying pregnancy :) once you've maybe got to 12 or 14 weeks I would recommend getting a Doppler, it really eased my worries and I get to listen to beans hb whenever I fancy :) Havin said that I know a few people who haven't been able to find it themselves and have worried non stop! Ahh that's pregnancy for you. Like you, I didn't realise I'd worry even more when I got pregnant!

Go Luna, this has got to be your month :) x


----------



## clearbluesky

Rose I'm SO guilty of reading through the losses threads but convinced myself to stay away. It was so tempting! Especially since I don't have too many symptoms yet (except for the boobies ouch). You are absolutely right though the chances of mc are lower than bring home healthy baby. Where can I get a doppler? 

Luna is probably getting down to business as we speak :haha:


----------



## luna_19

I wish! Hubby is off to work soon so it will have to wait until tomorrow :haha:


----------



## luna_19

You can find dopplers on ebay :)


----------



## rose.

I was exactly the same, someone who got pg before me on here told me not to do it but I didn't listen, and I wish I had! 

Got mine on amazon, ive got the sonoline b it was £40. It will be way too early for you to find your little beans hb yet but it's something to think about towards the end of first tri :)

Good luck Luna!! Go girl!!


----------



## clearbluesky

I will think about it I may not get it if I feel it would cause more stress. I will think about it ;)

Yeah go luna! You are close to ovulation it seems :sex: that wasn't too too bad right? Now let's hope the tww goes by quickly for you.


----------



## luna_19

ahh I wish I was in my tww! Still a few days to go ;)


----------



## clearbluesky

You will be before you know it ;)


----------



## luna_19

I can't wait! Seducing hubby gets exhausting after a while :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

LOL tell me about it!


----------



## luna_19

Well hubby is home tonight for sure and probably tomorrow too, just in time to hopefully catch the eggie! :sex:


----------



## rose.

Yay go get him!! Good luck luna :)


----------



## rose.

How are you feeling clearbluesky? Has the exhaustion set in yet?


----------



## clearbluesky

Wish you all the luck luna! :hugs: your timing is great this time around.

Actually I don't feel any different or pregnant at all. My boobs suddenly stopped hurting since last night so I am super worried :( When did you start being tired? Last time I was pregnant I was so tired I could not function. I am supposed to be 5 weeks today.


----------



## rose.

Don't panic, because I didn't actually get tired until about 7 weeksish if I remember right. Also the sickness didn't set in until about 8 weeks, and my sore bbs didn't really appear until about 7 weeks. In fact until the sickness set in I didn't really feel pregnant at all! My sore bbs came and went all the time, and I know loads of people who were the same, so try not to worry. I know it's easier said than done though!!


----------



## clearbluesky

Thanks rose I've just had this bitter feeling inside me :cry:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: what you're feeling is totally normal! Have you gotten your blood results yet? Your u/s must be soon too! Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

I think I'm officially freaking out! I did another hpt of course very positive I just wish I could have my scan already. I haven't heard back about the appointment or my blood results yet. I feel exactly like I did 2 years ago :cry:


----------



## rose.

Try not to panic, I'm sure everything will be fine! Could you phone and chase your results tomorrow?


----------



## luna_19

It's a holiday here tomorrow so doctors offices are all probably closed :(

Clearbluesky I was going to suggest you do another hpt to see how nice and dark your line is, I wish it made you feel better to see it :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

Thanks ladies you are so encouraging! Yes like luna said holiday and everywhere is closed but the hpt did calm me down an little. After I wrote my


----------



## clearbluesky

Oops got sent too quickly. So after my previous post I passed out and just woke up so hope that's good sign. 

:hugs:


----------



## rose.

Try not to worry, I was constantly panicking for the first few months because symptoms were always disappearing and reappearing. Hopefully you will hear something after the holiday :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

Thanks a lot ladies!


----------



## luna_19

Temp is finally going up. Thank god we're both exhausted!


----------



## NJBaby

Hello Ladies im new here!.. what a process, I suffered a Chemical Pregnancy in Setpember and now TTC again... the Dr said that since it was so early we didnt have to wait so here we go.. yesterday i got a postive opk test!!! go smiley face!!!!...we BD'd yesterday and now waiting patiently for hubby to come home so we can do it again!!! and just maybe I will get another round for good measure tomorrow :) ...and then on to the wait!!!! 

baby dust to all


----------



## luna_19

Ugh temp dip today...looks like more :sex: is in order


----------



## luna_19

Mission accomplished :blush:

Now into waiting :S


----------



## rose.

Yay! Your chart looks much more stable this month Luna - hopefully that means you're in with a better chance :) got everything crossed for you!

Did you hear anything clearbluesky?


----------



## luna_19

Yes clearbluesky hope you're still doing well :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

Great chart luna looks like you had a busy month :haha: I am so excited for you this is it :) tww here you come! :dust:

I feel more relaxed there is no point in stressing myself over until I at least know for sure what's going on. With that said I have my early scan booked for the end of the month.


----------



## luna_19

Glad you're feeling more relaxed :)

I'm pretty sure I o'ed on cd13 as usual and that ff will put my crosshairs on cd15, this chart is almost identical to my august one...either way I guess we're covered :D

Also got some good news today, I got accepted for a practicum at the place I hope to get a job so tomorrow I just have to get my first hep b vaccine and then I can register for my course! Yay


----------



## rose.

Good news all around then, glad you're feeling more relaxed clearblue there is no point in stressing, and Luna well done on the job that's excellent news :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Congratulations luna that is great news yay!


----------



## clearbluesky

Rose will you find out if the baby is a boy or a girl? That must be soon! I can't believe how fast it's goin for you. Why is it so slow on my end?


----------



## rose.

Yeah going to find out hopefully in 2 weeks :) it feels like that at the beginning, once you get to 9 weeks or so it speeds up a lot! The last 6 weeks in particular have just flown


----------



## luna_19

ooh I can't wait to find out rose! You're probably feeling your little one move around now too :)


----------



## rose.

I've felt a few flutters which I think are baby, but they're not regular at the moment and I haven't felt any definite kicks. I can't wait to start feeling them!


----------



## kraftykoala

Glad everyone is doing well! 

I cannot keep awake at the moment, its crazy and pretty impractical lol. Might ask about checking my iron levels because I'm exhausted. 

Won't be long for movement now Rose, always a bit later with your first because you still have nice strong stomach muscles ;) Mine are buggered after 2 pregnancies so I've felt a few kicks, can't wait for them to get stronger.


----------



## clearbluesky

How amazing that must be I can't wait to be that far along and out of the worrying zone. 
Krafty were you tired like this from the beginning? 

By the way what a great temp rise luna.


----------



## luna_19

I was really liking my rise too but now I'm just confused, after playing around with tomorrow's temp it looks like I won't be getting crosshairs which I know doesn't mean anything really. My temp is never this high before I o, ever and I know it's accurate since I got a great sleep for once last night. I also had a ton of ewcm today...ugh, maybe I'll try to seduce hubby tonight just in case...


----------



## luna_19

I discarded that random low temp and I got crosshairs...sure it doesn't change anything but I love seeing those lines :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

Yay 4 dpo!! I say seduce hubby again juuuuuust in case. And don't forget to post your symptoms for us stalkers. 

Do you put your legs in the air afterwards? My last cycle I did that for extra long just to be safe. Around 30 minutes at least. Maybe it helped me not sure.


----------



## luna_19

I just usually try to stay laying down for a bit after...maybe I should try the legs up thing...

As for symptoms nothing much to report, just my usual post o symptoms which is why I'm pretty sure I am actually 4 dpo


----------



## clearbluesky

After a while I didn't feel my legs LOL but who knows if it really makes a difference or not.

Well I am really excited for you because I know this is your turn.


----------



## luna_19

Ugh I really hope so!


----------



## clearbluesky

I been having some brown spotting this morning :cry: I'm so terrified!


----------



## minuet

clearbluesky said:


> I been having some brown spotting this morning :cry: I'm so terrified!

aww :hugs: you'll be ok, don't be worried


----------



## clearbluesky

Thank you :hugs: it's not much but still scary to see.


----------



## rose.

Keep calm, it's normal just remember that bean has a lot of burrowing to do! Spotting is really common and in particular brown spotting is not usually cause for concern. Have you spoken to your doctor to put your mind at rest? :hugs:


----------



## kraftykoala

clearbluesky said:


> I been having some brown spotting this morning :cry: I'm so terrified!

Oh sweetie, try and stay calm, I spotted brown with both the boys and red with this one and so far so good. Not sure how things work over there but over here if you have spotting you have an early scan, will your doctor refer you for one?

:hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

Thanks everyone I am trying to stay positive and calm. I keep cheking every few minutes to see if there's more but only that tiny bit I got this morning when I wiped. They already scheduled me for an "early" scan and the earliest they could give me is end of october :( krafty did you spot every since last time? And with your boys was it on and off or constant?


----------



## clearbluesky

I feel like such a horrible paranoid pregnant lady! I'm always complaining here. Sorry for all that everyone I should calm down a little.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: spotting is totally normal, I'm sure everything will be ok

I think I'm ready to just give up on this cycle :(


----------



## kraftykoala

clearbluesky said:


> Thanks everyone I am trying to stay positive and calm. I keep cheking every few minutes to see if there's more but only that tiny bit I got this morning when I wiped. They already scheduled me for an "early" scan and the earliest they could give me is end of october :( krafty did you spot every since last time? And with your boys was it on and off or constant?

I spotted once more with this one but nothing since thankfully. With the boys I had a few days of brown spotting around the time my period was due for the first few months of my pregnancies. Brown is old blood and probably is baby burrowing in like Rose said.

You're allowed to be paranoid, you've waited a while for this and of course you're going to be worried about things and that's what we're here for xxx I'm on number three and I'm still paranoid about so many things, I doubt I'll relax until I'm holding him!


----------



## clearbluesky

Ugh I think I will end up having a heart attack by the end of this wonderful journey. If it get's worse I will phone the doctor. I just want things to go well for once. Krafty thx for making me feel more relaxed. 

Luna I had tht dip on most of my charts at around 4-5 dpo. I remember googling it and people said it was due to the hormone surge after ovulation. You can always get your man busy just to be safe.


----------



## luna_19

I ambushed him this morning (which is quite a feat!) so I guess we're still good ;)


----------



## rose.

Of course you're allowed to be paranoid, first tri is so stressful! Please try not to worry though, I had some spotting after sex once this pregnancy and it was SO scary. But everything's fine now! :) 

Don't give up Luna you've covered all your bases that's the main thing :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Lol good job! Looks like you are all set for the tww :)


----------



## luna_19

Ok I am no longer in doubt of being 6 dpo as my bbs started to get bigger today right on schedule. The only thing that I would say is different this time is I keep getting lots of ewcm usually in the mornings followed by very little of anything throughout the day. 1 week to go!


----------



## clearbluesky

Oh that sounds like a symptom. New and out of ordinary is good :) are you planning on testing before?


----------



## luna_19

I'm really torn about whether I should test...I've been using ff for long enough that it gives me a test date now (cd26) which in theory would be the day af is due...maybe I'll go with that


----------



## rose.

From what I remember I had a lot of cm after ovulation the month I got pregnant so hopefully that's a good sign for you too!! I remember because I had it for weeks after I got my bfp too and was constantly thinking it was Af arriving!


----------



## clearbluesky

That's when I got my bfp too the day af was due :)


----------



## rose.

Ooh clearbluesky youre a sweet pea :) I remember getting to 6 weeks it was so exciting!


----------



## luna_19

Yay sweet pea!


----------



## rose.

Potential implantation dip there Luna?


----------



## luna_19

I wish! I don't know what is going on with my chart so I just gave up taking my temp for now :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

I remember exactly when you were a sweet pea!! Feels like not long ago and here you are sweet potato :) 

Luna that's a great idea just sit back and relax now. Your tww is going by quickly for me here.


----------



## rose.

I know! At first it seems like the weeks go by soo slowly and the fruits and seeds are so tiny, but once you get to about 9 weeks time starts to go more quickly and now it's flying!

Are you feeling any better now, any more relaxed?

Can't wait for your tww to be over Luna hope this is your month!


----------



## clearbluesky

You are absolutely right it feels so slow and tiny right now. I can't wait to have my scan so I'm in a tww for that right now :) well to be honest I'm trying very hard but I can't say I'm fully relaxed. I am however getting some kind of nausea or maybe imagining it. It comes and goes in waves. How have you been feeling? Did you get that famous energy boost of second trimester?


----------



## luna_19

8 dpo: nothing unusual to report :(


----------



## clearbluesky

Too early :hugs: what happened to the weird cm?


----------



## rose.

I wouldn't say a boost, but I have got more energy recently, much more than I had in first tri! My nausea came in waves at first and then got more intense as time went on. Then one day it literally disappeared! 

Don't be disheartened Luna, 8dpo is so early!


----------



## luna_19

clearbluesky said:


> Too early :hugs: what happened to the weird cm?

Totally gone. Now I just have the usual stuff going on


----------



## clearbluesky

Did you actually vomit rose? Sorry with my questions :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Ok I spoke too soon, today's symptom is bloating and crampiness...guh


----------



## clearbluesky

Yay to bloating and crampiness! :):dust:


----------



## kraftykoala

I had the best antenatal appointment yesterday. The last time I saw the consultant it was all talk of a 3rd c section and they offered to sterilise me while they were in there! This time I saw a really nice lady doctor who told me that thinking has changed and they now support a natural delivery after 2 sections, talked me through the pros and cons and so now I definitely am going to try for a normal delivery. They won't induce me though so I'd have to go into labour on my own.

I'm feeling a lot more positive now though :)

Look at you CBS, a sweet pea! I'm sure it's not speedy for you but it seems to be flying by! How is the spotting now?

I didn't feel any different from any other cycle when I got my bfp luna, same af symptoms, it was just like she was coming.


----------



## clearbluesky

That is amazing news I couldn't be happier for you! :hugs: why did they tell you it had to be c section before? Also was it too early to see of it's boy or girl? How exciting! 

The only time I had the spotting since..tmi alert... Is when I go for number two's sometimes and to be honest I'm not even 100% sure if it's brown or yellow. My ms has kicked in so I feel much more relaxed about things now. 

Luna same for me. I actually was so sure af was on its way that I wore a pad that day I got the bfp. I had horrible af cramps which I never got that were that bad. The only other thing I noticed after was at 9 dpo at night I had this pinchy stabby feeling in my pelvic area. It would suddenly come and go. But I ignored it since I was so sure I was out that month. Oh and I got so depressed, I was moody and extremely sad.


----------



## luna_19

You guys are so encouraging :hugs:

I came here to say I'm quite sure this isn't my month :( I guess I just need to wait some more...

Yay for ms clearbluesky! (well sort of ;) )


----------



## clearbluesky

Well luna after being here for me for so long you at least deserve the same. I'm still cheering for you and you are not out until the ugly :af: shows. :dust:


----------



## rose.

Yes I was sick! Not at first, and not every day, it was mainly if I ate/drunk too much/too quickly in the morning and it was (sorry this is so gross) literally what I'd just eaten or drunk. If the drink was cold when I drank it then it was still cold yuck! Thankfully I haven't been sick in ages now. 

I'm glad you haven't been having any more spotting. I had it once after we dtd and ever since then both of us have gone completely off sex. I do miss it but it was so scary that I'd rather go without completely!

Glad to hear that koala, it's nice that you've got better options now :) its more exciting knowing you have a choice!

Don't give up Luna, I was the same as clearbluesky, completely shocked that I got my bfp and felt like Af was about to turn up at any time!!


----------



## luna_19

Feeling so down all day :cry: I really have come to hate these last few days of my cycle :(


----------



## rose.

:hugs: Luna got everything crossed for you x x


----------



## clearbluesky

Aw luna :hug: :hugs: I feel you but no giving up hope not now! I know your baby is just around the corner.


----------



## luna_19

ok 10 dpo symptom spotting:
-BLOATED! ugh
-sore bbs
-feel really gross, kind of like I'm getting a cold but not...almost feel like I'm getting an ear infection actually, might just be my allergies but altogether blah
-headache all day (kind of related to feeling gross and blah)
-tired, slept 9 hours the last two nights and still feel tired :(
-on and off poking/pinching feeling (although I think that's pretty normal for me at this point)

can I make it to Saturday? I really hope so

oh also I was totally going to temp this morning just to see where I am at but I woke up at 4am and jumped out of bed to pee without even thinking :dohh:
I think that's the only problem I have with only temping for part of my cycle, I get out of the routine and forget...oh well.


----------



## luna_19

So I have had this dream many times throughout my life including 3 times in the past few weeks, last night the most recent. I'm driving and come to a super steep hill, so steep I worry I will tip over backwards. I speed up and always make it to the top, sometimes shooting up in the air but in last night's I got stuck partway up then got going again. I finally remembered to Google it and this is apparently a really common dream that symbolizes a struggle in life and feeling worried you won't be able to overcome it. Some people actually do fall backwards or try to turn around which I think has happened in this dream at other times in my life but these recent ones I always make it to the top which generally seems to mean overcoming your struggles. really interesting stuff :)


----------



## rose.

Good symptoms Luna, are you feeling more positive now?

I definitely think dreams symbolise things especially when you have had the same one more than once. Im glad you feel like you're overcoming it, hopefully on Saturday you'll get that long awaited bfp :)


----------



## luna_19

I don't know what to think...I really don't want to get my hopes up and be disappointed again :(

I do really like my temp this morning though!

Still feeling much the same today, really blah and gross. I was going to go to 8am yoga but slept right through when I needed to get up for it despite the fact that I went to bed before 10 last night :dohh: then was going to go to the 10am instead but I was sooooo hungry I couldn't wait until after class for breakfast...so I guess it's just a lazy day for me. Will take Drago to the park later so I at least get in some exercise


----------



## clearbluesky

Loving your temp rise too luna I know how awful it is to be dissapointed and get hopes up but sometimes we just can't help ourselves and I am very very positive for you. 

Do you usually dream a lot at night? I don't know why but mine have been so crazy and it actually started in my tww! I am a true believer of meanings in dreams. I just can't wait to hear your good news :)


----------



## kraftykoala

Oh the dreams! I have such weird vivid ones, last night I dreamt I was in a car driving round doing a real life version of one of those hidden objects games!


----------



## luna_19

I do have pretty crazy dreams most nights but often can't remember them. Last night I dreamed about taking my temp (it was 75 degrees :haha: ) which did help me remember to take it when I woke up!


----------



## clearbluesky

Lol that is too funny! It must be the hormones....mine are so detailed like I will remember conversations I had with people in my dreams oh and the sex dreams are insane :haha:


----------



## rose.

Temps are looking really good Luna fingers crossed!! Test day tomorrow hang in there!


----------



## clearbluesky

I have everything crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## luna_19

well I made it to 12 dpo which is better than last month! Temp went up again too :)

can't decide if I actually want to test tomorrow morning...it's so hard, testing really early is easy because I know I'll probably see a bfn but at this point it would just mean it wasn't my month :(

oh I almost forgot my 12 dpo symptom spotting:
-all of the previous stuff although I don't feel so exhausted probably because I actually made it to my yoga class this morning :)
-really sore lower back
-dizzy spells when I stand up too fast (I think this one has been going on for a few days, I just really noticed it at my class this morning)


----------



## clearbluesky

Oh luna I know exactly what you mean being terrified of seeing another bfn. You will see how you feel tomorrow then you can decide.

I think your signs sound very convincing though the dizziness is a huge symptom! And your chart looks great.


----------



## minuet

really hopeful for you over here luna! you made it to 12DPO :D

rooting for you to have good news tomorrow!


----------



## rose.

Luna your chart is so different to other months - I know you haven't temped every day, but your recent temps have been very high. And you're still at 13 dpo with a high temp! So excited to hear about you testing today if you decide to :)


----------



## luna_19

Ahh I couldn't do it! Maybe tomorrow if my temp stays up :S


----------



## clearbluesky

I don't know if we can wait until tomorrow :haha: no but that's a good idea. Another temp rise this morning I see.


----------



## luna_19

I know! And I took it 1 1/2 hours early today


----------



## rose.

Thats exactly how I felt the month I got my bfp - was the first month that I was actually too frightened to test straight away! Hopefully its a good sign for you too :)

The temps are certainly looking good, and I can't wait to see tomorrow's temp and hopefully bfp announcement!


----------



## luna_19

13 dpo symptom of the day: cramps

I think I'm just re-creating clearbluesky's last cycle in my head with all these "symptoms" :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

I keep wanting to say that I had all the exact symptoms day by day lol which means you're on the right track. The only reason why I tested that day was because I was so down I wanted a drink so bad. Felt exactly like you and rose terrified of testing.


----------



## luna_19

Did you test at night? All this waiting is killing me!


----------



## rose.

I am too excited for you to test!!! I tested in the morning but got a bfp that evening when I got home from work and tested again. I used frers though


----------



## clearbluesky

Yes I tested at around 4:30 5pm on the dollar store ones and I knew as the pee was going over the second line that it was positive. I literally starred at it and yelled starting low to loud with the progression oooooooooooOOOOOOOOMG as it got darker :haha:


----------



## luna_19

Bfn :cry:

Why would I expect anything else? :(


----------



## minuet

please hang in there luna, you aren't out yet! looking forward to seeing another high temp tomorrow!


----------



## rose.

:( hope Af stays away and you get a bfp tomorrow!


----------



## clearbluesky

Damnit I am so sorry but as minuet said hang in there until we see what tomorrow's temp brings. :hugs: I am still crossing it all for you dear.


----------



## luna_19

:cry:

Hey you're a blueberry! :)


----------



## luna_19

:witch: sure is taking her time...was sure she would show during yoga but nothing yet :S


----------



## clearbluesky

I'm so sorry I know how irritating it can be. Stupid damn :witch:


----------



## luna_19

Still waiting :coffee: 
I guess I'll test again tomorrow if she hasn't shown. It is possible I'm actually 12 dpo today I suppose...

Oh and weird thing I actually took my temp twice in a row this morning and the second one was still quite high, I put the lower one in my chart because I was feeling pessimistic :lol:

I guess I can continue the symptom spotting, on 14 dpo:
-all the usual stuff, sore bbs, sore lower back, etc
-dizzy spells
-cramps
Blah


----------



## rose.

It looks much better with that temp :) fingers crossed for you!


----------



## clearbluesky

Omg yay!!! Stay away :witch:


----------



## luna_19

Still no af and another bfn :(


----------



## clearbluesky

Later ovulation could definitely explain it.


----------



## luna_19

I hate all this waiting :(


----------



## rose.

Maybe dpo 4 was a false temp and you actually ovulated later than expected. Anything different is good and you're still in until witch shows! :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

It's so frustrating because since I started charting I learned that I need to trust what I know and all my signs were identical to all my regular length cycles. I'm obviously not going to get a bfp this late and I just want to get on with next month :(


----------



## rose.

I know how frustrating it is, I used to get 35 day cycles sometimes and the waiting was awful! Hopefully you get a nice surprise tomorrow :) x


----------



## luna_19

Ok 15 dpo, or possibly 13 dpo or maybe even 10 dpo symptom of the day: 
-TMI ALERT lots of creamy/stretch cm today with one lonely streak of blood, cervix went from high/firm this morning to low/soft
-plus everything else
So far still no :witch:


----------



## luna_19

Well wouldn't you know as soon as I decide to put all the missing info into my chart it changes my o day so I'm 12 dpo and af arrives right on schedule :dohh:

I'm never going to get pregnant :cry:


----------



## rose.

So sorry Luna :( :hugs: you will get pregnant just keep trying, never give up!


----------



## clearbluesky

Oh luna I'm sorry :hugs: it will happen look at me I never thought it would happen so many times but you can't give up. :hug:


----------



## rose.

How are you doing clearbluesky? Everything ok? :)


----------



## kraftykoala

Halfway there Rose!! When's your next scan?

:hugs: Luna, it will happen :hugs:


----------



## rose.

I know!! Can't believe it the weeks are going by so fast now. My next scan is on Friday, I can't wait to see baby again and hopefully find out the sex.

How are you feeling? Have you booked your next scan yet?


----------



## kraftykoala

I'm good, bit tired still but having two boys to run round after doesn't help, especially when you have to spend 3 hours in A&E when one of them drops a heavy can on his foot!

My 20 week scan is on the 7th November, hoping baby gives us a good genital flash ;)


----------



## rose.

Oh no!! Sounds stressful, being pregnant is tiring enough I don't know how you do it when you've already got 2 to keep an eye on!

Not long to wait then, do you feel like times going fast now?


----------



## clearbluesky

Yay rose I think you are having a girl both of you actually. What do you girls think? 

My scan is Monday I'm so scared and excited all at once. I am still having the daily brown spotting but my doctor doesn't seem concerned and says it's normal. :confused:


----------



## rose.

I really don't know! Almost everyone I know thinks I'm having a boy though, but we will see on Friday. I don't mind either way :)

As long as your dr isn't concerned I'm sure things are just fine. The first scan is the most amazing and scariest, I had this irrational fear that I'd get in there and my uterus would be empty :/ everything was fine though and I saw my little blob on the screen! :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Rose I feel the same that's my fear. Look at where you are now it's amazing how fast it's going. I just can't wait to be there too. Omg a cantaloupe!


----------



## bellablue

Hello ladies hope i can jion how are you all doing must be a exciting time TWW :)

I am ovulating today and this is our first time trying today till nov with our second

we have a 18 m old beautiful daughter 

so will be testing nov 12 hope all are doing well look forward to chatting with you ladies baby dust your way! 

:dust:


----------



## rose.

I know, a cantaloupe seems so huge!! I remember getting a blueberry though and thinking that was pretty cool cos it's one of the first proper fruits, not just a little seed any more :)

Welcome bella blue good luck, hope this is your month!


----------



## bellablue

Thank you rose :) 

congrats on your pregnancy


----------



## luna_19

Hi bella :) I'm the only one here still ttc and I'm only in cd2 but you can definitely still hang out here for your tww!

Rose I can't believe you're halfway, I remember the day you got your bfp! It seems like just yesterday.


----------



## bellablue

luna_19 said:


> Hi bella :) I'm the only one here still ttc and I'm only in cd2 but you can definitely still hang out here for your tww!
> 
> Rose I can't believe you're halfway, I remember the day you got your bfp! It seems like just yesterday.

awesome! ty!:thumbup:

when do you test hun?


----------



## luna_19

I don't know yet because I'm waiting to o ;)


----------



## rose.

I know, it does seem like yesterday! Hope you're feeling a little more positive now. I know how disappointing it is, but stay positive your turn is next :hugs:

Are you doing anything different this month or just good old fashioned jumping hubby as much as possible? ;)


----------



## clearbluesky

Rose I was thinking that about blueberry too so tiny still but at leat a fruit :haha: cantoloupe is huge! I am so excited to find out your fruits gender Friday! 

Welcome bellablue the first month is a lot fun! I hope this thread brings you some luck too :dust:


----------



## luna_19

I wish I was feeling more positive :(

I have a Dr appt on Friday, hubby said he would "i guess? Idk" go with me if he's not at work (he hates going to the Dr ) I will hopefully be able to get blood done this month, I think getting him to do an SA will be a struggle but hopefully we can get a requisition for one so he can do it when he's ready. I just feel like there must be something wrong at this point...


----------



## rose.

I'm glad you're going to the drs, even if there is something wrong then at least you'll be able to do something about it. There are so many things they can do to help. My husband would be funny bout doing a sample too, we discussed it before we got our bfp as I was convinced something was wrong, he wasn't keen on the idea at all I'd literally have had to force him. And he would have been very embarrassed going to the drs about not being able to conceive, I'd have had to drag him there. It has to be done though, at least you can rule out any serious issues and hopefully get some tips and help for moving forward


----------



## kraftykoala

It's so hard isn't it, men see these things so differently to us, like its a reflection of their manhood. I hope he gets on board with the tests Luna, it really wouldn't hut to have things checked out a bit since it has been a while xx

My husband just bought me jellybeans, I love him a lot right now. Baby is poking me so he must do too!

Welcome bellablue, this is a great thread to hang out while you wait for your bfp, everyone is so nice :)


----------



## rose.

Aww! I've had sweet cravings in the evenings lately, today I couldn't stop eating chocolate mousse deserts, they are just tesco ones but they taste amazing right now! Baby seemed to like it too as he was moving around a fair bit this evening. He even kicked the midwifed Doppler at my appointment earlier ha ha. Was nice to know he's kicking away in there even though I don't often feel it


----------



## rose.

Midwifes. I hate the autocorrect on this phone!


----------



## clearbluesky

Luna I also agree that getting the simple tests done are a good idea. Not because there must be something wrong I know way too many people that took over a year to comceive but because sometimes we just need to know for a peace of mind. And if god forbid there is something then it's best to know now and get it dealt with instead of wasting time. When I had the hsg done I was convinced that I had blocked tubes and was in shock when I found out it was fine. After all the tests I felt like it was just a matter of time and timing for us to conceive which it turned out to be case. I have no idea why it took us so long to conceive and if it was because of the hsg, stress or whatever but I'm glad we did all that. Remember when you girls asked me a while back what the next step was and when I said the fertility clinic was ignoring us well deep down I was kind of ok with them ignoring us since I was terrified of what we had to go through next. So I totally get the men that are afraid of the testings. It is scary but sometimes just need a little push and get it dealt with.

I have faith that you guys will do fine.


----------



## luna_19

Aw thanks :hugs:

Well the good news is that he is probably going to work tonight and will be back late Thursday or early Friday. I just really hope he comes with me. I don't want to push it because I know he won't react well to that but I hope if he hears it from the doctor and gets the form he will decide to do it on his own. At least I'll be able to find out if I'm ok...


Clearbluesky it seems like most testing here has to be done through a fertility clinic, did you get to go for an ultrasound before your referral? I know the hsg will need a referral which I guess will have to wait until at least January anyways.


----------



## clearbluesky

My family doctor was very helpful and willing to send me for ultrasounds and referrals etc but after speaking to a friend who had been through it all I decided to to straight to the fertility clinic as I heard that the clinic will make you do all the tests again anyway if you end up needing treatment from them. So I had everything done with the fertility clinic including the ultrasound. They did blood work, check for ovulation, progesterone levels, ultrasound, SA, Hsg and I'm not sure what the next step was. Actually the only thing we did before the fertility clinic was the SA which my fam doctor referred since it was quick and easy to do. I remember talking to my husband about it before we saw our doctor and explained to him how exhausted and miserable I was begining to feel with trying for so long. I outlined everything all the time, energy, research...you name it! I had to contribute in the journey of TTC and he understood that it was only fair for him to do his part. I know that the guys may feel nervous about the whole fertility issue and I think they just need a clear understanding of the process to feel better about it.


----------



## luna_19

Ah well I guess I'll have to just see what she sends me for. More waiting! :|


----------



## clearbluesky

You should still ask her if she can send you for the blood work at least.


----------



## bellablue

I am ovulating today wish me luck fairy dust baby dust to u all :)


----------



## rose.

Good luck bella blue :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Good luck on the scan today rose I can't wait to hear from you when you're back.


----------



## rose.

Thanks! Sat in the car waiting at the moment, appointment should be in 40 mins but I think it will be late!


----------



## clearbluesky

How exciting! Thinking of you.


----------



## rose.

We're having a boy! :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Omg congratulations!!!! I was sure it would be a girl!!!! Are you excited?


----------



## kraftykoala

Congrats Rose, boys are awesome :)

Can't wait for my scan now!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats rose! :)


----------



## rose.

Yeah I am sooo happy :) my husband and I went to toys r us and bought our first few boy bits right after the scan!


----------



## luna_19

Well Dr appt went as well as it could have I guess. Hubby couldn't make it but I did give him the "it's not about me it's about us" talk today so he is definitely on board and said he will go if I make him an appointment during his time off in November. 

She sent me for cd 3 and 21 as well as a bunch of other blood work. Unfortunately she said I couldn't do my cd3 today so unless I have another 24 day cycle I will be away on my next cd 3 and won't be able to get it done until December :( I will be going for cd 21 blood this month though and will make sure they do all the other tests at the same time.

She said if my blood and hubby's SA is all normal she will send me for an hsg which makes me happy because I thought I would have to go through a specialist for it. Of course that won't be happening until January at the earliest because I have to wait for my blood but at least we have a plan. She said if that's fine too she will send us off to the specialist.


----------



## clearbluesky

That is great news luna I wish you nothing but the best. I'm glad you have a doctor who is not wasting any time sending you for all these tests. I remember it's a weird feeling to be at that stage but in the end it will all work out I know it will. Good luck and keep us posted on everything here. :hugs: in the meantime you can keep your man busy :)


----------



## rose.

Glad you've got a plan of action Luna, and that hubby is now on board. The hsg seemed to work for clearbluesky so hopefully it will work for you too! :hugs:


----------



## rose.

How are you doing Luna, aren't you temping this cycle?


----------



## luna_19

I keep switching between complete despair to slight hopefullness :S
Just started up temping this morning, I'm trying switching to vaginal temps so hopefully my chart won't be such a disaster this month.


----------



## rose.

Oh luna :( sorry to hear you're having such a tough time! I think trying something new is always helpful, hopefully the vaginal temps will give you some useful insight, I've heard that vaginal temps are usually a lot more accurate and stable


----------



## luna_19

thanks :hugs:

I actually was thinking about breaking down and trying soy this cycle but I didn't because I'm getting my cd 21 blood done and I don't want it to change my results if it affects my ovulation. Maybe I'll try it next month.


----------



## rose.

What does soy do? I've heard of it but have never really found out what it is


----------



## kraftykoala

rose. said:


> What does soy do? I've heard of it but have never really found out what it is

It's a kind of natural form of clomid. Got my BFP the second month I used it :)


----------



## rose.

Thats cool! Hopefully it will work for you too Luna if you decide to try it!

I'm having an awful day today. I feel really emotional and like everything is on top of me. I found out this afternoon that my maternity replacement will be earning more than I do - the advert says so, and I think that's a bit of a slap in the face to me. I am probably the lowest paid in the office, and the only reason they pay me so low is because I'm training and I'm young. But they aren't even looking for someone with qualifications to cover me, just who has the experience I do (I've been at my job 2 years now) and I find it a bit offensive and disappointing that they can pay my replacement more than they can pay me. I could earn more than I do working in a telesales centre without any training, yet im paying to gain qualifications in law. It's been winding me up more and more all day and ive come to the conclusion that I'm not appreciated at work. It doesn't help that I'm hormonal and emotional.

This evening I got the chicken out the fridge and it smelt funny, I don't like to take the chance with chicken especially when I'm pregnant so I threw it away and had to cook a thrown together dinner of burger and chips which smoked out my kitchen and ended up burnt and dry. My husband was moaning he was hungry after and then the tesco got delivered and my husband started moaning that I hadn't ordered everything he wanted, even though I asked him what he wanted last night and he said nothing, and then started picking holes in the things that I did order saying that we already have plenty of that, bla bla bla. I HATE it when he does that. It annoys me so much, if he wants to do the shopping he can feel free because I hate doing it.

And then he started talking about work and how he's going to be on a lower wage tomorrow (he's self employed and works on a day rate) and that wound me up because we need him to earn more not less! And he needs to look for something else if this is going to keep happening. I've started worrying about how on earth we are going to cope once I'm on maternity and now I'm in tears winding myself up. We still owe his mum some money from when we had to buy him a new van for work (the old one was broken and we had to sell it) and we are now paying it back in steady chunks but I keep thinking about how much more we could pay back if he didn't keep accepting low day rates. Ahhhh! To top it all off he refused to put something on tv that we both like and has been watching car programmes all evening.

Why do these things have to bother me so much today?! I wish I wasn't a worrier and didn't stress so much. I feel like today's been a disaster from start to finish :/

Hopefully I wake up to a better and less hormonal day tomorrow.

Sorry for rambling.. I had to get it off my chest and I knew you girls would be here to listen :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: rose


----------



## clearbluesky

:hugs: rose it's nice to get it out of your system and you're right we are here to listen. Sounds like you had a horrible day. How is your work allowed to treat you that way and discriminate you because of your age? I would feel the same as you and in fact I know myself I would probably end up talking to them about it. Does that mean I get a raise when I come back? Or was I under payed all this time? Something along those lines...especially with my hormones these days I can't seem to shut up and keep calm about things at all! 

I hope you have a better day tomorrow. I know some days things can seem worse and cause stress.


----------



## clearbluesky

Luna good call with the soy if you got blood work going on this month. It didn't do much for me except horrible ovulation pain! Sending you some positive vibe.


----------



## luna_19

Rose now that I have time to write a proper response if it was me I would take the ad to my boss and ask why my replacement is going to make more money than me. If anything maybe you can get a raise for your last bit before maternity leave.

I had a conversation with my dad a while ago about the fact that there is basically no employer/employee loyalty anymore. It used to be that if you put in your time you would be appreciated and properly compensated but it's just not the case anymore. If anything you can take a lot of experience away from your current job and hopefully get an even better one in the future.


----------



## rose.

I'd love to ask them about it I just don't know how I would bring it up, I'm not confident about asking about things like this! I guess I sort of felt bad for going on maternity leave after only 2 years but at least now I feel like I will do what's best for me and our son, and I don't owe them anything!!

Feeling a little more positive this morning :) hopefully it will be a better day


----------



## rose.

Oh and I won't be going back on this wage now I know how much they are paying the replacement. It would be a joke for them to expect me to pay for child care on this wage. I will negotiate with them a better salary or I will be finding a new job!


----------



## rose.

I've had a much better evening :) got major heartburn now though!

How is everyone doing? Luna how is the new method of temping? And clearbluesky how long now until your scan?


----------



## clearbluesky

Glad you're feeling better rose. They cannot do something like this and expect you not to get upset over it. Anyone would including themselves so I would also talk to them about it. Plus you shouldn't feel bad for the maternity leave that is your right and your life. Soon your life and priorities will change and everyone must learn to adapt :) 

The scan is tomorrow :hug: I have been insanely tired lately I fall asleep everywhere :haha:


----------



## luna_19

Ooh make sure you post pics of your little bean!

Temping is going well so far :thumbup:
I changed our "week" to cd 10-17 from cd 9-15 because I o'ed later last month...of course now I'm all worried I will spontaneously o early with no advance warning :haha:


----------



## rose.

Good luck clearbluesky, can't wait to see a picture of your little bean!

Luna, just make sure you BD a couple of times in the earlier week just in case o comes early! Don't want to miss that eggy! Got a good feeling about this month for you :)


----------



## rose.

Oh and the tiredness was my earliest and most noticeable symptom! And I wasn't expecting it either since nobody really talks about it. I knew I'd get sick but I didn't know I'd feel like I've run a marathon every day!


----------



## luna_19

I do always try to start a little early so I can relax but it won't be happening this month :( it's probably better anyways, it's so hard not to get worn out after so long :(


----------



## rose.

Maybe a late start will do you good, always good to do something a bit different once in a while :)

I feel like superwoman tonight, cooked the dinner, wrote 2 articles (I do freelance writing in evenings and weekends), did some washing, washed up, did OHs sandwiches, and now sitting with a hot chocolate! Love having successful evenings :)


----------



## clearbluesky

The scan went great! :happydance: I was so nervous but everything looked fine. The baby is measuring a few days bigger than my date. I would have thought so too because I did ovulate earlier that month. Heartbeat 169 and here are a few pix sorry for the low quality. We couldn't be happier :cloud9:

I know it's crazy but luna if you can do it everyday!!! It worked twice for us that way.


----------



## clearbluesky

Rose i envy your energy. I feel like a 90 year old lady. I fell asleep at 6:30 pm last night!


----------



## luna_19

How exciting! :)

Oh and I would totally do it everyday but with hubby's work schedule we just do as much as we can :(


----------



## rose.

That's awesome clearbluesky, great news :) so happy for you!

Don't worry the energy will return, the first 12 weeks or so are tough but so worth it :) I was going to bed at 9.30 most nights!


----------



## rose.

Yay Luna the Ewcm has started!! Hopefully won't be long now until you've got a chance to catch that egg :)


----------



## luna_19

It's always very exciting to see ewcm! :haha:

Hubby is home for at least another night, I'm really hoping I o sooner rather than later. This cycle technically started in the evening before cd1 so it's sort of 12 hours ahead (does that make sense? Oh well it makes sense to me ;) )


----------



## rose.

Yeah I see what you mean! Excited for you, hope this is your month :)


----------



## kraftykoala

What have I missed! Have been away for half term with the boys on a Dr Who themed retreat, 'twas awesome and we are all nice and relaxed. 

Lovely scan piccys clearbluesky, bubs is growing fast!

Love the name Alfie Rose :D

Woohoo for EWCM Luna ;)

I'm getting excited / nervous for my scan on Wednesday


----------



## rose.

Hope you had a nice break!

Ahh bet you can't wait, it's so awesome seeing all the organs etc and thinking omg theres a whole person in there!!


----------



## luna_19

good luck with your scan koala :)


----------



## luna_19

Wow huge temp spike this morning...kind of confused and wishing we had started earlier. Ugh. Oh well I guess we'll keep at it for at least a few more days.


----------



## rose.

Well if you did ovulate today or even yesterday you still caught the egg :) fingers crossed!


----------



## clearbluesky

Yeah you're timing was perfect if you ovulated already.

Good luck on Wednesday koala I'll be thinking of you :)


----------



## rose.

Wow clearblue 9 weeks! That's really come around quickly, I remember telling our families when I was 9 weeks :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Yay fetus! :happydance: You were right it's going by faster and faster every week.


----------



## rose.

It does, I can't believe it's November, before I know it, it will be Christmas and then my birthday at the end of January, and then I've only got one month left of work then Alfie will be here And shortly after koala will have her baby too :) and you'll only have 12 weeks left!! And Luna will be not far behind you!


----------



## luna_19

Ugh I hope so! I have a feeling you're all going to pop before I even get my bfp :S

Clearbluesky when are you going to announce to your families?


----------



## clearbluesky

I know you will get your bfp soon and I can't wait for you to. You had an early ovulation. Just like my month when I got my bfp :dust:

Well I'm not sure if we should wait for the 12 week scan or next week when we see them for his family. Mine already knows ;)


----------



## rose.

It will be your turn soon Luna :)

Ahh it's so exciting! My parents were so happy when we told them, OH's family didn't really have a reaction at all. We told his whole family at a BBQ, slightly put a downer on things when all they Said was 'oh.'

Luckily, my parents were excited enough for everyone :) and OHs family have started to become a little more interested now. Funny how different people's reactions can be! 

I found telling people at work the weirdest, I got a lot of 'was it planned?' Bit awkward when you don't even know people that well, and of course it was 100% planned!!


----------



## luna_19

Exciting! I think you should tell them next week, you've had your scan and know everything is fine :)


----------



## luna_19

Rose I can't believe anyone would ask if it was planned! It's none of their business either way, maybe they just wanted to know if you'd been doing it a lot :lol:


----------



## rose.

I've had LOADS of people ask! I think it's because my husband and I are quite young, and I'm still training at work. I think it's such a personal question but I don't mind replying 'yes, 100% planned!' It's quite funny to see people's reactions really. Nosey buggers!!


----------



## rose.

Also we got pregnant a month after our wedding - so maybe they presume the wedding was a quick fix as I was pregnant! Which is so not the case as we were planning the wedding for over a year.


----------



## kraftykoala

It's so funny you saying about the planned thing Rose! People keep asking me too! When did it become ok for people to speculate about my contraceptive taking ability!!! I know its mainly because of the big gap between my boys and this one, but I find it really rude. Someone asked me at church this morning, as if!!


----------



## rose.

Ha church of all places!! I think people think its quite normal to ask these days. Wonder what they'd say if I responded 'no it was a huge accident!' Ha ha


----------



## clearbluesky

Unbelievable rose! Some people just have the weirdest reaction and it's sad when it's family. I'm sure your inlaws will regret their reaction once they see their beautiful Alfie that they will love forever. :hugs:

I told my boss (because of a few absences I had and upcoming appointments thought it would make sense) and the first thing she asked me was are you happy with this news? I was so shocked too! Everyone that got pregnant at my work did a whole surprise due date announcement by email to the whole floor... I really don't feel like sharing it like that with everyone some I barely ever talk to. I will share with the ones I'm close to and whenever I pop the rest will know :haha:

Yay luna tww! :happydance: when is your bloodwork again?


----------



## rose.

I told my boss at 9 weeks too. He didn't ask if it was planned but lots of other people did! I guess it's just one of those questions people feel they have the right to ask these days. I personally would never ask someone, I'd feel very rude!

It's such a relief when work knows though, you don't have to worry about them finding out by accident! Did they take it ok?


----------



## luna_19

I hate how I always seem to get a temp drop at 3 dpo, always makes me doubt myself :S

So I'm supposed to be getting blood done on cd21, after doing a little research I realized I really should have started my chart a day earlier so I decided to go on cd20except that's a holiday and the labs are closed :dohh: I guess I'll go on cd19, I should be 8 dpo then so it makes more sense than going at 10 dpo.


----------



## clearbluesky

You're right 8 dpo sounds better. Good luck with it :hugs:


----------



## clearbluesky

rose. said:


> I told my boss at 9 weeks too. He didn't ask if it was planned but lots of other people did! I guess it's just one of those questions people feel they have the right to ask these days. I personally would never ask someone, I'd feel very rude!
> 
> It's such a relief when work knows though, you don't have to worry about them finding out by accident! Did they take it ok?

Never would I ask such things either! I only told my boss so far and it was fine and yes I felt better letting her know too.


----------



## rose.

I think your charts really interesting this month Luna. Don't be put off by dips, mine was all over the place when I did my chart, it's the general pattern you're looking for :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Krafty we need an update on that scan! Blue or pink? :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Yes koala how did it go?


----------



## kraftykoala

Sorry, really poorly with a chest infection and fever, hoping it broke in the night and I'll start to feel better now!

Anyway, scan was amazing, had a really good ultrasound technician who talked us through absolutely everything! Never had that before, usually they just do it all without showing you or speaking to you but she showed us every little bit, the lungs, kidneys, the blood flow in the heart (which was amazing), fingers, toes, the works!

Anyway, she thinks baby is a girl!! Am in a state of shocked disbelief! Will be getting a private 3d scan I think to make sure as I've had friends who've been told pink only for baby to come out a boy!

So yeah, maybe I get to have my daughter after all! She was so cute playing with her toes and she wouldn't stay still for anything lol.


----------



## rose.

Aww congratulations krafty thats amazing news! My us technician showed me all the bits including the heart too, it was sooo amazing! :)


----------



## rose.

Hope you feel better soon!

How are you doing Luna? Feeling positive? :)


----------



## clearbluesky

That is great news I am happy to hear it went well. A girl!!! I had a feeling it would turn out that way for you. Are they usualy less sure anout girls than boys? 

Hop you fewl better soon. It must be horrible to be sick while pregnant :(


----------



## luna_19

Yay koala! :) hope you're feeling better soon.

I think right now I'm feeling very neutral, not positive or negative. Temp went up a ridiculous amount today but I think it's because I absolutely needed to get up to pee 2 hours before I took it :haha:


----------



## kraftykoala

I think it's easier to mistake girl bits, like maybe the boy bits are hiding, I'm not sure. I'm letting myself get excited though ;)

The worst bit about feeling this ill while pregnant is you can take practically nothing to help you over it. Usually I'd be drugged up to the hilt sleeping lol. Still, I think it's starting to ease off now, I can go 6 hours between paracetamol without my temp hitting 102.


----------



## clearbluesky

Wow what a temp rise luna!


----------



## clearbluesky

That's just horrible :( and getting rest with two young boys can't be easy either.


----------



## rose.

Wow your chart is looking very impressive Luna, hopefully it stays up tomorrow for
You :) 

Good idea starting a journal!


----------



## luna_19

Another high temp!


----------



## kraftykoala

Woowoo! You're loving your high temps, I'm wishing mine gone lol


----------



## rose.

Wow super high temps!


----------



## rose.

Luna you're still going strong :) love reading your journal, I am such a stalker ha! Hope it's your month, I've got a really good feeling for you!

How's everyone else doing? Clearbluesky, 10 weeks already!! Are you starting to relax a bit more now? Any sickness yet?


----------



## luna_19

Another high temp! Really trying not to get my hopes up...


----------



## kraftykoala

I've got mine up for you :D


----------



## rose.

Me too!!


----------



## kraftykoala

The thing on my ticker about baby already having a lifetimes supply of eggs blows my mind, my grandkids are inside me!!!


----------



## rose.

Haha, that is amazing though isn't it!! To think you're born with all the eggs you'll ever need when you're born... How can all that grow out of 2 tiny cells!


----------



## clearbluesky

I read that too and was shocked lol tiny eggies.

11 weeks here and I'm feeling good. I really enjoy being pregnant so far. Another scan booked for next week. I just can't wait to see that little one again. Oh not much sickness I get waves of nausea at times though. I really feel good. Exercise a lot, I try not to lay around the house too much just try to keep busy. What about you rose? Are you counting down the days until you meet Alfie?


----------



## rose.

Glad you're feeling good! Scans are the best, I can't wait to book my 3d one! Hopefully getting one just before Xmas.

I am soo excited, march can't come quick enough! Although I'm enjoying pregnancy I just can't wait for my little boy to be here :)


----------



## clearbluesky

I can just imagine the impatience at the end I will probably feel the same. Is the nursery and everything ready? I can't wait to know if it's a boy or girl to start my shopping.


----------



## rose.

I haven't even got to the end yet!! My bump isn't uncomfortable yet so I dread to think how impatient I will be once I start to get fed up of being pregnant. 

Yeah the nursery is ready, still waiting for my husband to finish putting the furniture together though. But I think we have everything we need for the room, apart from curtains, and its all decorated now!

I bet you can't wait! When will you get to find out? Yay you're a lime now! I remember being a lime and getting really excited


----------



## clearbluesky

When did you start showing? It must feel great to have everything organized. 

I was very excited becoming a lime too :) usually you find out around week 20 right? My scan isn't booked yet but it will probably be around January 20th. I just can't wait for that!


----------



## rose.

Yeah I found out at 20 weeks :) wasn't sure if its the same where you are!


----------



## rose.

Sorry didnt notice the first part Of your post! I started showing about... Well it's hard to say really... I've really popped out in the last 3 or 4 weeks, but my bump started growing I guess around 14 weeks :) it's getting bigger by the day now!! 

You're 12 weeks that's fantastic, bet you're feeling so much less stressed now, I remember getting to that point where you start to feel more relaxed and settled in to pregnancy. I can't believe I'm only a week away from third tri now it's going so fast!


----------



## clearbluesky

Omg already! It's been going fast for me too in the past couple weeks so you were right. I feel much more secure now and I had my scan this week too! I will have to post the pic once I get on my laptop. I think that's what my friend told me too that she started showing around 14-16 weeks. Do do you get any other scans in the third tri?


----------



## clearbluesky

Here's the pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## luna_19

so cute!


----------



## rose.

Wow it's amazing to see the difference between the first 2 scans! We get 2 NHS scans one at 12 and one at 20 weeks. So no more free scans for me! I am booking a private 4d one though for just after Xmas, for our joint Xmas present to each other :)


----------



## clearbluesky

Thanks :)

That is such a cute gift! Those scans are really cool you will see eveything.


----------



## rose.

Hey, how are you doing? You're a peach already!! I remember being about 13 weeks and it was lovely every time I progressed to the next one. Second tri is much easier than first tri, you begin to feel better and don't worry as much :) I can't believe im in my last week of second tri!!! Almost time to start thinking about the birth eek


----------



## clearbluesky

Oh third tri here you come! Are you nervous about the birth? I am and think about it every day. I feel like I don't know what to expect and what to do. Must keep on reading my books! Are you taking prenatal classes? 

Tomorrow will be 14 weeks! How incredibly fast this first trimester has gone by. I feel exactly like you say. No more worries like the begining it just feels so real. All I need is a bump now :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

I also can't wait for the MS to go away :(


----------



## rose.

Not really, it sounds stupid but to be honest I havent really thought about it! I think more about being pregnant and then physically having my baby afterwards.. I often forget that I've got to go through the birth first! I've not started classes yet, but maybe once I do it will start to seem more real! 

Ahh you should hopefully be rid of the sickness soon.. Think mine started to fade around 14 weeks! It's a horrible stage though, have you been very sick?


----------



## minuet

wow 14 weeks already thats amazing!


----------



## clearbluesky

Well that's good you must be feeling relaxed and easy about giving birth. Let me know how the classes go. I'm thinking I'd be interested in the labour related ones. 

My ms has been so bad that I take the medication. That teaches me to worry about not having any at first remember? :haha:


----------



## clearbluesky

Hope you're doing well minuet :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Wow, I never had to take the medication and I felt pretty bad - you must be feeling awful!! Hope it passes soon, you're right I felt the same - and as soon as I got it I wished I'd enjoyed feeling good while it lasted!


----------



## clearbluesky

And the ms continues but how can I complain when I feel so happy. Were you throwing up a lot? Without the meds I would be so useless at work.

Look at how chubby and cute that baby looks in your ticker! :hugs:


----------



## rose.

I threw up usually every other day for about 6 weeks, so wasn't too bad really I was quite lucky. It was normally after eating which was so frustrating as then I'd be starving hungry! You're right though it's all worth it :)

Ahh I know! Was watching a programme the other day about premature babies and I was thinking wow, my Alfie's bigger than that now! It was so surreal.


----------



## luna_19

I really miss our conversations here...i just don't feel like I have anything to add since I'm stuck in ttc land :(


----------



## rose.

Don't worry Luna, stalking your journal is just as good :) I can't wait until you can join us, we can help you out with all your pregnancy queries :)


----------



## clearbluesky

I was just thinking how I miss our conversations here too. It was so strange that we had almost an identical cycle every month. I just know it will happen for you soon luna. It sucks waiting but it will and it will all be worth it.


----------



## rose.

Wow clearbluesky you're 17 weeks!! Almost half way through. How are you feeling lately, better? :)


----------



## luna_19

I know we all hang out in my journal but it's kind of all about me so I made us a thread to chat in! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...y-ladies-thread-awesomeness.html#post24421003


----------



## clearbluesky

Aww that is so sweet luna! :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Yay thanks Luna, great idea :) heading over there now!!


----------

